# What TV Series Are You Watching?



## tdc

I recently finished watching all of the Seinfeld episodes, now I am currently watching the original Star Trek series. I bought all of the episodes on blu ray.


----------



## Taggart

We're now on Voyager after (re-)watching the Original Series, TNG, DS9 and we have Enterprise to come.


----------



## DeepR

Great! 
DS9 is my favorite of the lot. I think it's (by far) the most mature Star Trek series with the best cast/actors and storylines. It explores a whole range of interesting themes. And the Dominion war is epic in scope.
Some people are annoyed by captain Sisko's "overacting". I get that, but it doesn't bother me much. 
Awesome episode: In The Pale Moonlight. Favorite character: Garak. He's fantastic.

My expectations for the upcoming Star Trek series "Discovery" are however very low.


----------



## DeepR

I'm not watching anything at the moment, but I'm looking forward to season 5 of the documentary series "How The Universe Works" which starts in a few weeks.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am going to join the company of those watching Star Trek pretty soon.


----------



## Manxfeeder

The Avengers with John Steed and Emma Peel. Their interactions are classic, even down to their facial gestures; they didn't need to speak to let you know what they were feeling. The Emma Peel character was unique to the early '60s; she was strong, independent, unflappable, and never compromised who she was. Even in the embarrassing undercover operations, like being a part of a harum, she still dominated her surroundings. Of course the plots were silly; they were intended to be, and they pulled off each show with a sly wink to the silliness.


----------



## ldiat

criminal minds...big bang theory... NCIS all- dinners-drive ins-dives---test kitchen-Jaques pepin-elementary-pittsburgh penguins hockey its a series.....TVG


----------



## Sonata

Finally getting around to the Walking Dead and in spite of the gore, I'm enjoying it immensely (hey not too different from cadaver lab in university). I'm on season 3 now. *Shhh*!! no spoilers


----------



## Judith

Just finished watching two part series Dark Angel. Woman in North East UK married four times, had about thirteen children. Poisoned three of her husbands, many of her children and a boyfriend with arsenic.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Just finished watching two part series Dark Angel. Woman in North East UK married four times, had about thirteen children. Poisoned three of her husbands, many of her children and a boyfriend with arsenic.


Sounds very depressing.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Sounds very depressing.


http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/grisley-crimes-dark-angel-victorian-9147566 :tiphat:


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Sounds very depressing.


It was, but a true story!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bright Lights, Brilliant Minds: A Tale of Three Cities.

I guess it's a series; it's a three-parter about Vienna in 1908, France in the late '20s, and New York in, I think, the '50s. I've only seen the first episode so far about Vienna. Schoenberg's music is prominently displayed, particularly the 2nd string quartet. There is a questionable photograph shown depicting prostitutes, so it's not for kids, but it does illustrate the psychological mess Vienna was in the early 20th Century.


----------



## Pugg

​
Just arrived, so I am guessing this going to be watched in the future.


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks to the library DVD's, I have been watching (about 50% rewatching) House MD over the past few months.

And from the same source, I have watched Game of Thrones seasons 1-5, and season 6 from a streaming site. Truly amazing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> ​
> Just arrived, so I am guessing this going to be watched in the future.


That looks interesting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Is anyone watching Mozart in the Jungle? I just got Amazon Prime, so I'm curious.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> Is anyone watching Mozart in the Jungle? I just got Amazon Prime, so I'm curious.


I've seen it--pretty good. Has some amusing satire of the classical music world. Gustavo Dudamel has a cameo appearance, as does Lang Lang and a few other well known musicians.


----------



## Guest

A few non-commercial network favorites include Orphan Black, Goliath, Wallender (Swedish version), The Fall, Westworld, Occupied, The Man in the High Tower, The Killing, House of Cards, Black Mirror, Luther, and Broadchurch. I'm sure there are more! For commercial network shows, I like Chicago PD, Chicago FD, Law & Order SVU, Murder in the First, Big Bang Theory, Black List, Blind Spot to name a few.


----------



## Flamme

Isn it obvious:lol:


----------



## senza sordino

I tend to watch murder mysteries from the UK. And I only have regular television, no nutflix, Amazonian Prime, apples tv etc. I do have a dvr which I record these shows and watch at my convenience.

I've been watching The Inspector Lynley Mysteries. I've got Line of Duty to watch. I watch New Tricks. And the first half of this year I rewatched the entire Inspector Morse series. In the past I've watched Poirot, A Touch of Frost. And I never miss Heartbeat. 

I don't watch any American or Canadian television series. You can take the boy out of England, but you can't take England out of the boy.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My wife and I are currently watching Blindspot after finishing the last Supernatural. Waiting for Game of Thrones (for a long time) We wait until all the episodes are out, and watch like crazy. One of my favorite series was Fringe


----------



## Krummhorn

"Madam Secretary" and "House" on Netflix.


----------



## Pugg

Secrets and Lies on Belgium T.V.


----------



## schigolch

I was very impressed watching the chapter "San Junipero", part of Netflix's series _Black Mirror_.


----------



## Judith

I am a soap fan. Love Coronation Street and Eastenders. 
Very sad lol!


----------



## Manxfeeder

senza sordino said:


> I tend to watch murder mysteries from the UK.


My wife is a fan of these also. She's currently going through Midsomer Murders. Personally, it drives me crazy; it's about a detective who solves crimes by talking endlessly while people die all around him, then in the last five minutes the light bulb goes on and he's suddenly brilliant.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I've been watching Dead Like Me. It's on TV, so most of the questionable scenes and objectional words are edited out. But it's quirky, about a young girl who dies accidentally, then becomes a Grim Reaper. It's funnier than it sounds.


----------



## Judith

Manxfeeder said:


> My wife is a fan of these also. She's currently going through Midsomer Murders. Personally, it drives me crazy; it's about a detective who solves crimes by talking endlessly while people die all around him, then in the last five minutes the light bulb goes on and he's suddenly brilliant.


I like Midsomer too. Also like Wycliffe. The theme music for that is composed by one of my favourite modern composers Nigel Hess!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Judith said:


> Also like Wycliffe. The theme music for that is composed by one of my favourite modern composers Nigel Hess!


I'm not familiar with that one. We'll have to look that up.


----------



## Jos

tonight episode 3 , bit early for a verdict.
The fact that I've reached no 3 is promising , especially with Kiefer "24" Sutherland in the leading role.


----------



## Bellinilover

"Route 66" starring Martin Milner and George Maharis.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> I am a soap fan. Love Coronation Street and Eastenders.
> Very sad lol!


I use to love this one also, nowadays it's so much rubbish.


----------



## zinc701

Australian series "Jack Irish" available on Acorn.


----------



## Sonata

I was familiar with the sitcom Frasier in my childhood/teen days but didn't watch it regularly. Now my husband and I have been watching it from the start and enjoying it very much. It's fun catching all of the opera references


----------



## Valjuan

Just finished Black Mirror. If you haven't seen it, it's a pretty thought provoking show that examines technology and the ways it brings out the worst in us. Slightly futuristic, but at the same time you have the feeling that these things can actually happen. Gripping.


----------



## JACE

Valjuan said:


> Just finished Black Mirror. If you haven't seen it, it's a pretty thought provoking show that examines technology and the ways it brings out the worst in us. Slightly futuristic, but at the same time you have the feeling that these things can actually happing. Gripping.


I've heard very good things about that show from others as well.

Right now, my wife and I are working our way through "Dexter." We're on season 4. It's an excellent program.

I avoided it for a long while because I didn't particularly want to watch a show about serial killers.

The interesting thing is that -- killing aside -- it's very easy to empathize with the main character!


----------



## Retrograde Inversion

Nothing at the moment, but I'm avidly awaiting the Christmas special of Sense8, with Season 2 due next May. Season 1, which I've watched twice, was fabulous.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm about to finish The Crown. It's mostly about Queen Elizabeth trapped in the castle, but they manage to make it compelling.


----------



## Vaneyes

Waiting for* The Bridge* and *The Fall* season 4s on Netflix.

Lost *Ray Donovan *due to voluntary cable channel chopping. Anything good happening with that series?


----------



## Vaneyes

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm about to finish The Crown. It's mostly about Queen Elizabeth trapped in the castle, but they manage to make it compelling.


Season 2's filming now.

http://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv...-uk-release-date-cast-what-will-happen-season


----------



## Vaneyes

"Flip or Flop" hosts separate.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-flop-flop-20161212-story.html


----------



## Pugg

I discovered "Absolutely Fabulous" on BBC entertainment channel, hilarious.


----------



## Lenny

Valjuan said:


> Just finished Black Mirror. If you haven't seen it, it's a pretty thought provoking show that examines technology and the ways it brings out the worst in us. Slightly futuristic, but at the same time you have the feeling that these things can actually happing. Gripping.


I really liked the series. Most of the themes were familiar to me more or less, but what I really liked is the mood it set. Something between panic and depression 

So for me the series really has some serious artistic value, not only delight and dumb entertainment. Litlle bit of melancholia is always welcome!

I started to follow HBO's Westworld, it touches similar subjects, but for some reason I don't get the same level of kicks out of it. Too much adventure, too little futuristic nightmares, I guess.


----------



## KenOC

I believe the third season of "Mozart in the Jungle" is available now. I've enjoyed that so far. Will start watching it tomorrow.


----------



## Richard8655

"Alone" on History Channel. Fascinating survivalism, to me at least.


----------



## DeepR

Planet Earth II

So far it is everything one could possibly expect from it. Too bad there are only 6 episodes.


----------



## Pugg

DeepR said:


> Planet Earth II
> 
> So far it is everything one could possibly expect from it. Too bad there are only 6 episodes.


I like those to, the only thing what bothers me......what camera technique next?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Not watching any TV series at present, but I was watching a lot of Three Stooges episodes for a while.


----------



## Antiquarian

I am watching _The X-Files_. I really never watched it on its original run, so now I've decided to watch every episode in order. So far, I've watched Season One, _Pilot_ to _Darkness Falls_. Overall impression: Better than anything currently on the air. It's nostalgic, in a way. To see hairstyles, computers, automobiles, and fashion from back then puts a smile on my face.


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Rillington Place_ - a three-part drama about 1940s/50s sex killer John Christie. Very atmospheric and Tim Roth excellent in the main role, as was Samantha Morton as Christie's ill-fated wife.


----------



## Pugg

elgars ghost said:


> _Rillington Place_ - a three-part drama about 1940s/50s sex killer John Christie. Very atmospheric and Tim Roth excellent in the main role, as was Samantha Morton as Christie's ill-fated wife.


I messed that one, I do hope the BBC releasing this on DVD.


----------



## kartikeys

The Killing (The Danish version) - forbrydelsen


----------



## Vaneyes

Antiquarian said:


> I am watching _The *X-Files*_. I really never watched it on its original run, *so now I've decided to watch every episode in order*. So far, I've watched Season One, _Pilot_ to _Darkness Falls_. Overall impression: Better than anything currently on the air. It's nostalgic, in a way. To see hairstyles, computers, automobiles, and fashion from back then puts a smile on my face.


Good for you. "Home" episode is my favorite.


----------



## Vaneyes

Began the continuation of *The Fall *(2013 - , via Netflix). Season 3.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> I discovered "Absolutely Fabulous" on BBC entertainment channel, hilarious.


FYI Lumley travelogues...

http://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv-radio/590446/Joanna-Lumley-Trans-Siberian-Adventure-interview

http://www.standard.co.uk/stayingin...ravels-from-hokkaido-to-okinawa-a3341416.html


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> FYI Lumley travelogues...
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv-radio/590446/Joanna-Lumley-Trans-Siberian-Adventure-interview
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/stayingin...ravels-from-hokkaido-to-okinawa-a3341416.html


Much more serious then Abfab.


----------



## hpowders

I like Gotham, the series about a very young Bruce Wayne before he became the Batman.

I also like Tyrant, about a fictitious Middle Eastern country, its rulers, intrigue and terroristic attacks.


----------



## Guest

Started watching season 2 of *The Man in the High Castle*. I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Guest

I mostly watch Netflix and Amazon Prime and PBS. My favorites are Sherlock, Luther, Poldark, Doctor Who, Star Trek TNG and DS9, the Walking Dead, Downton Abbey, Broadchurch, the Wire, Deadwood, Jessica Jones, Daredevil, Luke Cage, Dark Matter, the Man in the High Castle, Justified, Firefly.

Right now, my wife and I are trying out the Crown on Netflix. We will likely watch Victoria on PBS when it starts. 

I am a huge fan of David Tennant and Idris Elba - I loved Luther and Broadchurch (at least the first series) and the David Tennant Doctor Who. I don't watch much from the major American Networks - I dumped cable nearly 2 years ago now, and don't miss it at all.


----------



## jurianbai

Fresh Off the Boat. Really funny and it's good to watch about Asian and the '90s at the same time.


----------



## Vaneyes

'Worst TV of 2016'

http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/22/entertainment/worst-tv-of-2016/index.html


----------



## TxllxT

*Shuler - The Cardsharp - 2013 Season 1*






If you like The Godfather with Jewish Odessa humor, sublime acting & HD movie quality, that will just make you an addict, just find the English subtitles and watch. Perhaps it's advisable to start with nr.2 of the 10 parts, because there Odessa & the action really evolves. Merry X-mas!!!


----------



## KenOC

Saw episode 2 of the new series of Mozart in the Jungle tonight. Composer Nico Muhly appears and supplies an aria (which is duly performed) about Amy Fisher’s shooting of the wife of her older lover, Joey Buffafucco. Remember that?

Muhly’s opera is fictional but the aria is real enough, written for the show. Good fun. And that guy singing on the gondola – was it Placido Domingo?


----------



## Guest

On Amazon Prime Video I'm enjoying *Mad Dogs *and *The Man in the High Castle*. On Netflix streaming, *Paranoid, 3%*, and *Department Q* continue to hold my interest.


----------



## Pugg

We watched some series from I believe NGC, with lots of American people decorating their houses for Christmas, the more lights the better.

Hilarious.


----------



## Gordontrek

*TURN: Washington's Spies* is about the Culper spy ring, a pivotal intelligence provider for George Washington during the American Revolution. They were based in New York not far from Manhattan, and often sent people undercover into the city to gather military intelligence. This spy ring prevented no small amount of disasters. The show, made by AMC, is surprisingly well made. Though it's a fairly dramatized version of actual events within the ring, the characters were all real people. Plus, it's fair to both sides. Films like Mel Gibson's "The Patriot" tick me off when they portray the British army as godless murdering savages and the American colonists as poor gentle innocent victims. TURN doesn't do that. It shows how nasty, and how honorable, both combatants could be during the war. Although, the primary villain of the show is a British officer named Simcoe, whom EVERYBODY hates including his own people. He is one of the BEST villains you'll ever see in a TV show. Brilliantly portrayed by Samuel Roukin.


----------



## Pugg

Vicious.......talking about vile sarcasm :lol:


----------



## KenOC

Watched an interesting episode of Mozart in the Jungle tonight (S3 E7) where the symphony plays an all-Messiaen concert for the inmates at Ryker’s Island, jumping right into the Turangalila Symphony. There’s a detailed close-up of an ondes Martenot being played, something I’ve always been curious about.


----------



## Kieran

Just watched the final episode of Sherlock.

Or maybe I should say, please God it's the final episode? What a messy, childish, irritating lump of arrogant fluff this show turned out to me...


----------



## znapschatz

Kieran said:


> Just watched the final episode of Sherlock.
> 
> Or maybe I should say, please God it's the final episode? What a messy, childish, irritating lump of arrogant fluff this show turned out to me... :roll eyes:


No fan here, either. As a Baker Street Irregular (the Sherlock Holmes fan club), I have a reverence for the original stories that may have clouded my perception of this concept, a modern day Sherlock Holmes, but I'm an old fashioned guy in that respect. Big problem is, there is no way to update the Conan Doyle tales without disrupting the time/space continuum. This one is lots of irritating whiz bang directed to the perceived reduced patience of contemporary audiences. I hate cynical commercially designed "product." Something like *Star Wars*, high class candy for its intended viewers, is okay. It's true to its intensions. Sherlock is crap.


----------



## Guest

Kieran said:


> Just watched the final episode of Sherlock.
> 
> Or maybe I should say, please God it's the final episode? What a messy, childish, irritating lump of arrogant fluff this show turned out to me...


+1 The entire season this year has been a steaming pile of...disappointment. They've just veered too far from the original premise. Pack it up, boys, _Elementary_ is far better.


----------



## Chordalrock

Art Rock said:


> And from the same source, I have watched Game of Thrones seasons 1-5, and season 6 from a streaming site. Truly amazing.


Indeed, and 'truly' is rarely used as accurately as here. That show is the most amazing thing on planet earth right now. I felt season 1 was a little weak, but later the show built up into something that was at times unbelievably good. Season six was super great.

Not on that level, but some other shows I've enjoyed and may re-watch occasionally:

Fargo 1
Fargo 2 (different cast, different story)
True Detective 1 (stand-alone)
Seinfeld (really gets going in season 3, with the last season being the best of them)
Twin Peaks (I should get around to watching the second season as well, though I've heard it's not as good)
The Kingdom (by Lars von Trier)


----------



## Gradeaundera

Kieran said:


> Just watched the final episode of Sherlock.
> 
> Or maybe I should say, please God it's the final episode? What a messy, childish, irritating lump of arrogant fluff this show turned out to me...


but it started off amazing?


----------



## znapschatz

Gradeaundera said:


> but it started off amazing?


Chacun a son gout, of course. I couldn't finish watching the first episode. My wife, who doesn't have the same attitude about the Conan Doyle canon as I, found it interesting, and she is a huge fan of Cumberbatch. So I was in the room for subsequent "adventures," and found them even more repulsive. Mrs. Hudson a spy? Ugh! Moriarty a maniac? Feh! Mycroft a secret service mastermind? Meh! Irene Adler a dominatrix? Huh? Winnie the Pooh a contract killer? (but I seem to be wigging out, myself.)


----------



## Kieran

znapschatz said:


> No fan here, either. As a Baker Street Irregular (the Sherlock Holmes fan club), I have a reverence for the original stories that may have clouded my perception of this concept, a modern day Sherlock Holmes, but I'm an old fashioned guy in that respect. Big problem is, there is no way to update the Conan Doyle tales without disrupting the time/space continuum. This one is lots of irritating whiz bang directed to the perceived reduced patience of contemporary audiences. I hate cynical commercially designed "product." Something like *Star Wars*, high class candy for its intended viewers, is okay. It's true to its intensions. Sherlock is crap.


Ditto.

I watched The Musgrave Ritual, with Jeremy Brett, to get the taste out of my mouth. Now, what a faithful rendition that is, but also, the story isn't sensationalist, lurid, insane, childish, etc. It's terrible to compare, but of course, sometimes we require an antidote to some things...


----------



## znapschatz

Kieran said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I watched *The Musgrave Ritual*, with Jeremy Brett, to get the taste out of my mouth. Now, what a faithful rendition that is, but also, the story isn't sensationalist, lurid, insane, childish, etc. It's terrible to compare, but of course, sometimes we require an antidote to some things...


*[The Musgrave Ritual*, a Holmes story, is also the oath of passage into "The Baker Street Irregulars," a worldwide Sherlock Holmes fan club. I took it first in Cleveland when I became a member of "The Creeping Men," a scion society chapter, and again in Los Angeles, where the chapter was called "The Sherlock Holmes Society," (not very imaginative, but...) My favorite name for a chapter was that of Cincinnati, "The Scandalous Bohemians." Each scion chapter was supposed to have been named after a Holmes adventure, but there was leeway after there were more chapters than tales. Originally, the BSI was restricted to men, but that was before my time (some guys left to form "Mrs. Hudson's Boarders," a boys-only club, but they were few and pathetic.)

Our activities in L.A. consisted of occasional get-togethers where once we dressed up like famous criminals, victims, detectives or cops. I went as Porfiry Petrovitch (Crime and Punishment,) my wife as Charlotte Corday, and our son as Monsieur Verduex. On other occasions, we had guest speakers, who included Nigel Bruce, Watson in the Basil Rathbone series; Rue McClanahan, who had a small role in *They Might Be Giants*; and three members of the Firesign Theater, solely because they had released an album entitled *The Giant Rat of Sumatra*, a reference to an adventure that was referred to in the stories but never written (Conan Doyle was such a tease :devil: .) My wife and I were seated at their table. A fun group, they were stoned to their eyeballs (truth be told, they weren't the only ones  .) Among our members was Nicholas Meyer, who received support and advice from club members while writing his Holmes novel, *The Seven Percent Solution*, later made into a rather successful movie.
Fun times. :lol:


----------



## DeepR

In reply to earlies posts. I agree Game of Thrones overall is fantastic and I'm very much looking forward to season 7.
Haters are gonna hate anyway, but this show has done some unprecedented things in television history. The vast and detailed story arc with a multitude of individual storylines and characters, it's simply on a scale never seen before... and somehow they get away with it quite convincingly. Some individual episodes have raised the bar for TV in its entirety, such as Hardhome (IMDB rating: 9,9). I've rarely been so excited and on the edge of my seat by any TV show, or movie for that matter.

About Sherlock: too bad, I was about to start watching that one.

My rating for Planet Earth II: 10/10. What else?

Did anyone see Westworld? Looking for something new to watch.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My wife and I just finished 2 seasons of Salem and now we're watching the OA. Always waiting for Game of Thrones to have all the latest episodes on HBO so we can have "a marathon"  Have to wait until autumn...


----------



## Guest

For non-network shows, The Code, 3%, and the The Crown. Other recommendations: Orphan Black, Luther, The Killing, The Fall, Goliath, Occupied, The Man in the High Castle, Mad Dogs, Dicte, Wallander (Swedish version), The Tunnel, Black Mirror, The Assets, Department Q, Paranoid, Broadchurch, The Night of...the list goes on!


----------



## Kieran

znapschatz said:


> *[The Musgrave Ritual/B], a Holmes story, is also the oath of passage into "The Baker Street Irregulars," a worldwide Sherlock Holmes fan club. I took it first in Cleveland when I became a member of "The Creeping Men," a scion society chapter, and again in Los Angeles, where the chapter was called "The Sherlock Holmes Society," (not very imaginative, but...) My favorite name for a chapter was that of Cincinnati, "The Scandalous Bohemians." Each scion chapter was supposed to have been named after a Holmes adventure, but there was leeway after there were more chapters than tales. Originally, the BSI was restricted to men, but that was before my time (some guys left to form "Mrs. Hudson's Boarders," a boys-only club, but they were few and pathetic.)
> 
> Our activities in L.A. consisted of occasional get-togethers where once we dressed up like famous criminals, victims, detectives or cops. I went as Porfiry Petrovitch (Crime and Punishment,) my wife as Irene Adler, and our son as Monsieur Verduex. On other occasions, we had guest speakers, which included Nigel Bruce, Watson in the Basil Rathbone series; Rue McClanahan, who had a small role in They Might Be Giants; and three members of the Firesign Theater, solely because they had released an album entitled The Giant Rat of Sumatra, a reference to an adventure that was referred to in the stories but never written (Conan Doyle was such a tease :devil: .) My wife and I were seated at their table. A fun group, they were stoned to their eyeballs (truth be told, they weren't the only ones  .) Among our members was Nicholas Meyer, who received support and advice from club members while writing his Holmes novel, The Seven Percent Solution, later made into a rather successful movie.
> Fun times. :lol:*


*

Ah that's amazing, and you actually met the incredible Nigel Bruce, who brought his own inimitable spin to playing Doctor Watson. I imagine he was a great gem of a gentleman.

I actually saw the film, The Seven Percent Solution, and looking it up now I see that Charles Gray played Mycroft there too, as well as in the Jeremy Brett adaptaion of Sherlock Holmes.

Are those clubs still active? *


----------



## znapschatz

DeepR said:


> In reply to earlies posts. I agree Game of Thrones overall is fantastic and I'm very much looking forward to season 7.
> Haters are gonna hate anyway, but this show has done some unprecedented things in television history. The vast and detailed story arc with a multitude of individual storylines and characters, it's simply on a scale never seen before... and somehow they get away with it quite convincingly. Some individual episodes have raised the bar for TV in its entirety, such as Hardhome (IMDB rating: 9,9). I've rarely been so excited and on the edge of my seat by any TV show, or movie for that matter.
> 
> *About Sherlock: too bad, I was about to start watching that one.*
> 
> My rating for Planet Earth II: 10/10. What else?
> 
> Did anyone see Westworld? Looking for something new to watch.


Oh, don't pass it up on account of bad reviews here. I yield to no one in my dislike of this show, but in matters of taste, people should make up their own minds. There are some who like it (misguided, but that's my prejudice,) you might, too. Just saying.


----------



## Vaneyes

As usual, marvelous story, z.

FWIW Nigel Bruce and Hollywood Cricket Club photos. Bottom photo, Flynn made the Club's road trip with Bruce.


----------



## znapschatz

Kieran said:


> Ah that's amazing, and you actually met the incredible Nigel Bruce, who brought his own inimitable spin to playing Doctor Watson. I imagine he was a great gem of a gentleman.
> 
> I actually saw the film, The Seven Percent Solution, and looking it up now I see that Charles Gray played Mycroft there too, as well as in the Jeremy Brett adaptaion of Sherlock Holmes.
> 
> Are those clubs still active?


Yes, Nigel Bruce was indeed all that, everything you would have expected of him. Everybody loved him, one of the favorite guests we had.

Frankly, after having left Los Angeles almost 40 years ago, I had little contact with any of our fellows there. My Cleveland friend (dating back to high school) who had brought me into the Creeping Men chapter years earlier, told me that the last meeting of the club had been the one I had attended before leaving for Los Angeles, so that was that, and there isn't one in Columbus, where I now live. I don't know what the status of the BSR is anymore, I regret to say.

Addendum: the Cleveland guy was a classical music buff who had in high school introduced me to the joys of chamber music, Bartok, and whole bunch of other stuff, including photography, for which I have been and continue to be grateful. Now retired, he was for years the photographer for the Cleveland Museum of Natural History. Through a backstage tour of that facility, he introduced my wife and me to Donald Johanson, the anthropologist who discovered the remains of Lucy, then the oldest known hominid.
She got her name because Johanson was listening to the Beatles' *Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds* on his tape player when the discovery was made. And I got to touch Lucy's leg bone.

I'm telling you, I am blessed to have some remarkable friends.


----------



## znapschatz

Vaneyes said:


> As usual, marvelous story, z.
> 
> FWIW Nigel Bruce and Hollywood Cricket Club photos. Bottom photo, Flynn made the Club's road trip with Bruce.


Great find! Are this original prints or from a published source?


----------



## Vaneyes

znapschatz said:


> Great find! Are this original prints or from a published source?


These and others are available via Google Images. Some years ago online, I came across the Vancouver photo when reading about Errol Flynn's death in that city. The other I found today via the aforementioned search.:tiphat:


----------



## Kieran

znapschatz said:


> Yes, Nigel Bruce was indeed all that, everything you would have expected of him. Everybody loved him, one of the favorite guests we had.
> 
> Frankly, after having left Los Angeles almost 40 years ago, I had little contact with any of our fellows there. My Cleveland friend (dating back to high school) who had brought me into the Creeping Men chapter years earlier, told me that the last meeting of the club had been the one I had attended before leaving for Los Angeles, so that was that, and there isn't one in Columbus, where I now live. I don't know what the status of the BSR is anymore, I regret to say.
> 
> Addendum: the Cleveland guy was a classical music buff who had in high school introduced me to the joys of chamber music, Bartok, and whole bunch of other stuff, including photography, for which I have been and continue to be grateful. Now retired, he was for years the photographer for the Cleveland Museum of Natural History. Through a backstage tour of that facility, he introduced my wife and me to Donald Johanson, the anthropologist who discovered the remains of Lucy, then the oldest known hominid.
> She got her name because Johanson was listening to the Beatles' *Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds* on his tape player when the discovery was made. And I got to touch Lucy's leg bone.
> 
> I'm telling you, I am blessed to have some remarkable friends.


I'm sure they all feel similarly blessed to have known you!

I must say, I loved the old Holmes films with Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce. I grew up on them! And Bruce was a treasure as his version of Watson. Hilarious at times, too. I'm so glad to read that he was every bit the gent and great company in real life. And there he is with Errol Flynn! Great photos…


----------



## Bulldog

My wife and I started watching the PBS series "Victoria" last night. After Episode 1, I'm a little skeptical of the actress playing Victoria, but we will see how it goes in future episodes.


----------



## znapschatz

Kontrapunctus said:


> For non-network shows, The Code, 3%, and the The Crown. Other recommendations: Orphan Black, Luther, The Killing, The Fall, Goliath, Occupied, The Man in the High Castle, Mad Dogs, Dicte, Wallander (Swedish version), The Tunnel, Black Mirror, The Assets, Department Q, Paranoid, Broadchurch, The Night of...the list goes on!


Yow! I haven't known of even one of these! Are they available on US television?


----------



## znapschatz

Kieran said:


> I must say, I loved the old Holmes films with Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce. I grew up on them! And Bruce was a treasure as his version of Watson. Hilarious at times, too. I'm so glad to read that he was every bit the gent and great company in real life. And there he is with Errol Flynn! Great photos…


I, too, was first exposed to the good old sleuth by those movies, and was imprinted to consider Rathbone the one who most looked like Sherlock, basically the one born to play the role. Of those, only one of them was set in the Victorian era, *The Hound of the Baskervilles.*, but my favorite was *The Spider Woman*. In it was one great scene with Rathbone and Gayle Sondergaard in the title role. It wasn't long, but the dialogue crackled. Good stuff!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kontrapunctus said:


> +1 The entire season this year has been a steaming pile of...disappointment. They've just veered too far from the original premise. Pack it up, boys, _Elementary_ is far better.


Well, that's disappointing. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Guest

znapschatz said:


> Yow! I haven't known of even one of these! Are they available on US television?


All of them are, either through Amazon Prime Video or Netflix.


----------



## Pugg

BBC entertainment showing: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_(UK_TV_series)
very good!


----------



## znapschatz

*This Is Us*, a brilliant comedy/drama about an unusual family, presented in an unusual form. Absolutely delightful. Best to see it in sequence, but anywhere you start, it will still work.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5555260/


----------



## Guest

Is anyone else disappointed with the new _Homeland_ season? I sure am. It's well acted, as usual, but the current storyline isn't nearly as compelling as previous seasons, certainly not the first two.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Is anyone else disappointed with the new *Homeland s*eason? I sure am. It's well acted, as usual, but the current storyline isn't nearly as compelling as previous seasons, certainly not the first two.


Watched the first season. Didn't care for it.


----------



## Armanvd

Finished *Black Mirror* Last Week . One Of The Best TV Series Ever Made . I Highly Recommend It To Everyone.



> Black Mirror is a British science fiction television anthology series created by Charlie Brooker and centred around dark and satirical themes that examine modern society, particularly with regard to the unanticipated consequences of new technologies. Episodes are standalone works, usually set in an alternative present or the near future.


----------



## Guest

I'm trying to like FX's _Taboo _with little success. Too heavy on atmosphere and too light on a strong narrative.


----------



## KenOC

Halfway through season 2 of The Man in the High Castle. I'm finding it a bit tedious. The story line is less than compelling and every scene seems to be a set piece without any great effect. Does John Smith REALLY wear his resplendent Nazi uniform even at home eating supper? Cool threads, I admit.

The menacing Inspector Kido of the Kempeitai, with his reflective windowpane glasses, is played by Joel de la Fuente, who is quite convincing in the role despite the seeming ethnic mismatch.


----------



## tdc

armanvd said:


> Finished *Black Mirror* Last Week . One Of The Best TV Series Ever Made . I Highly Recommend It To Everyone.


I think I watched one of these at a friends recently - where the guy gets paid to be in an experiment and gets technology installed in him to go into a virtual reality and it doesn't end up too good for him.

Seemed like a pretty good show. Reminiscent of the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Vaneyes

*American Pickers* (2010 - present)


----------



## JAS

Vaneyes said:


> *American Pickers* (2010 - present)


Oh, you ARE a glutton for punishment. Just hearing their voices makes my skin crawl. (And seeing the picture makes me think about those voices.)


----------



## Judith

Just finished watching The Halycon! A hotel during WW2. Gave an insight into life during that period and the politics that went with it!


----------



## FBerwald

Keeping up Appearances.


----------



## Sloe

Prisoner. My whole perception of Australia is based on Prisoner, Neighbours and Flying Doctors.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I really only watch PBS and Netflix anymore. I don't have cable. Lately I have been watching Longmire, Prison Break, and Last Man Standing. I watched the Crown and Stranger Things. My kids liked the Netflix Series of Unfortunate Events. On PBS, I enjoyed Poldark, Sherlock, Downton Abbey, and now Victoria - but not as much as the Crown on Netflix.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I quite like her as the companion of the 11th and 12th doctors on Doctor Who (big fan of Dr. Who), but I agree that I'm not quite sure whether I like her in this role. She is growing on me a bit. But I did read of complaints that she was just a bit too pretty to pull off a believable Queen Victoria. I do like Rufus Sewell, though. I would probably like this series more had I not first seen The Crown on Netflix - I'm afraid it beats Victoria out in terms of period dramas of long-lived female British monarchs.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Sloe said:


> Prisoner. My whole perception of Australia is based on Prisoner, Neighbours and Flying Doctors.


A bizarre penal colony with homicidal beach balls, brainwashing and body swapping?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

SimonTemplar said:


> A bizarre penal colony with homicidal beach balls, brainwashing and body swapping?


Yep that about sums it up, you know not so sure about the brainwashing bit more like beer washing........ at least we wash ever day


----------



## Sloe

SimonTemplar said:


> A bizarre penal colony with homicidal beach balls, brainwashing and body swapping?


More of a place stuck in the eighties full of hardened women and farmers in remote places that have accidents all the time. I haven't seen neighbours in over 20 years by the way and then it had a few years delay.


----------



## Antiquarian

I'm still watching _The X-Files_. I've gotten to season 3 ep. 20 _Jose Chung's "From Outer Space"_ Hilarious and brilliant at the same time. The cricket photo Vaneyes posted earlier in the thread spurred an ancient memory. Has anyone ever watched the miniseries _Bodyline_? I looked it up on YouTube and it stars a very young Hugo Weaving.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sloe said:


> More of a place stuck in the eighties full of hardened women and farmers in remote places that have accidents all the time. I haven't seen neighbours in over 20 years by the way and then it had a few years delay.


Very accurate I'll go with that, should be more of it.............


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Sloe said:


> More of a place stuck in the eighties full of hardened women and farmers in remote places that have accidents all the time. I haven't seen neighbours in over 20 years by the way and then it had a few years delay.


I was thinking of this:






Btw, I've lived in Canberra (and Sydney and Melbourne). And the public service is rather like the Village.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

SimonTemplar said:


> I was thinking of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I've lived in Canberra (and Sydney and Melbourne). And the public service is rather like the Village.


I've had shots for that..............


----------



## Gordontrek

_Star Trek: Voyager. _ Decent but nowhere near as good as _The Next Generation_ or _Deep Space Nine._ Still can't decide if I like Neelix or not.


----------



## ldiat

the new series "taken"


----------



## Pugg

I watch Eastenderm on the BBC from time to time, can be a load of rubbish.


----------



## Fugue Meister

I've finally started watching "Boardwalk Empire" and it is fantastic, far superior to "Sopranos" in my opinion. I say this because David Chase who created "Boardwalk Empire" was one of the head writers of "Sopranos". Anyway I highly recommend BE if you can get HBO, such great writing & wonderful casting, I just got to the last season ( there are 5 with 13 episodes a piece) and I'm trying to savor it (unlike I did with "Breaking Bad".. mistake) with just one a night. Go check it out if you can.


----------



## Sloe

Fugue Meister said:


> I've finally started watching "Boardwalk Empire" and it is fantastic, far superior to "Sopranos" in my opinion. I say this because David Chase who created "Boardwalk Empire" was one of the head writers of "Sopranos". Anyway I highly recommend BE if you can get HBO, such great writing & wonderful casting, I just got to the last season ( there are 5 with 13 episodes a piece) and I'm trying to savor it (unlike I did with "Breaking Bad".. mistake) with just one a night. Go check it out if you can.


Boardwalk Empire is great.
It would be great if some Sopranos turned up in Boardwalk Empire since they are both set in New Jersey.


----------



## starthrower

I quit TV when it all turned to "reality" shows, and pawn shop garbage. And when the History Channel no longer produced any history programming. American television is horrible.


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> I quit TV when it all turned to "reality" shows, and pawn shop garbage. And when the History Channel no longer produced any history programming. American television is horrible.


"Explore *A&E* shows, including Duck Dynasty, Storage Wars & Bates Motel." :devil:


----------



## starthrower

Programming for ******** and idiots.


----------



## Antiquarian

starthrower said:


> Programming for ******** and idiots.


Well, give the people what they want. Kind of reminds me of ancient Roman history: _Bread and Circuses_, keep the proletariat amused while everything goes to hell.


----------



## KenOC

Antiquarian said:


> Well, give the people what they want. Kind of reminds me of ancient Roman history: _Bread and Circuses_, keep the proletariat amused while everything goes to hell.


Probably better than keeping them miserable while everything goes to hell.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I don't see what is wrong with Duck Dynasty and Storage Wars. At least with Duck Dynasty, I'm not afraid if my kids watch it. I can't say the same for 99% of the programming on TV. Virtually every other show - even the cartoons - comes with a parental advisory warning.


----------



## starthrower

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> I don't see what is wrong with Duck Dynasty and Storage Wars. At least with Duck Dynasty, I'm not afraid if my kids watch it. I can't say the same for 99% of the programming on TV. Virtually every other show - even the cartoons - comes with a parental advisory warning.


Take it with a grain of salt. There are warnings on Popeye cartoon DVDs, as the ultra sensative PC folks might be offended. If people are entertained by Duck Dynasty, good for them. I find it more boring than watching paint dry. I'm afraid the American mind has rotted like vegatation after 75 years of television. Not to mention the misinformation and propaganda. But you can see the results of our post literate society all around us. People can't think, and they are swindled by simplistic slogans repeated by politicians ad nauseum.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I don't see any propaganda in Duck Dynasty. And I don't meant warnings about PC microagressions - I mean over the top violence, constant sexual references, and crude language.

My kids like Duck Dynasty. And they can recognize at least Beethoven's 5th and 9th symphonies - and like them. And they read constantly. TV hasn't rotted anybody's mind. Failure to educate themselves is the cause - excessive TV watching is only a symptom.


----------



## Pugg

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> I don't see any propaganda in Duck Dynasty. And I don't meant warnings about PC microagressions - I mean over the top violence, constant sexual references, and crude language.
> 
> My kids like Duck Dynasty. And they can recognize at least Beethoven's 5th and 9th symphonies - and like them. And they read constantly. TV hasn't rotted anybody's mind. Failure to educate themselves is the cause - excessive TV watching is only a symptom.


How about people staring to their iPhone all day, even in cars .:devil:


----------



## starthrower

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> I don't see any propaganda in Duck Dynasty.


No, I wasn't saying that show was propaganda. But TV is a useful tool for propaganda. I think a certain amount of harmless entertainment is good for kids. They need to escape and have fun. But I think kids should be taught to be skeptical about advertising, so they know about manipulation. And not to trust anyone who is being paid to tell you something. It might not be the truth.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Well, I don't have cable, and haven't watched advertising in some years, other than the Viking River Cruises that they always advertise on PBS when I watch that - I suppose it is pretty effective. One of these days, when I have the $10,000 extra laying around, my wife and I will probably take one of those ridiculously expensive river cruises.


----------



## hpowders

I love Gotham and Tyrant.

What I don't love is they show 5-6 weekly episodes, then disappear for 6 months and then resume the episodes again.

Who's the idiot who devised this latest TV trend?


----------



## Jos

Watching two series about architecture and design on Netflix. Informative and enjoyable.
Given up on regular TV alltogether except for live sports events.


----------



## Pugg

Jos said:


> Watching two series about architecture and design on Netflix. Informative and enjoyable.
> Given up on regular TV all together except for live sports events.


You can get that on Fox/ Ziggo / KPN sport.

I like our ( Dutch)system, something for everyone.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Cyberwar* (TV series documentary, 2016 - ). The world of hacking, currently in Season 2. Some episodes are available via YT. One to watch for is Season 2, Episode 6 (Russian hackers). Timely, say wha'?


----------



## Antiquarian

starthrower said:


> Take it with a grain of salt. There are warnings on Popeye cartoon DVDs, as the ultra sensative PC folks might be offended. If people are entertained by Duck Dynasty, good for them. I find it more boring than watching paint dry. I'm afraid the American mind has rotted like vegatation after 75 years of television. Not to mention the misinformation and propaganda. But you can see the results of our post literate society all around us. People can't think, and they are swindled by simplistic slogans repeated by politicians ad nauseum.


Hmm. You have a good point there...I need to revisit Allan Bloom's _The Closing of the American Mind_.


----------



## Vaneyes

More Pieces Of Donald Trump Russia Dossier Check Out | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC

How Can Anyone Trust What This White House Says? | Morning Joe | MSNBC

Lies Can Be An Impeachable Offense | The Last Word | MSNBC


----------



## bestellen

Watched the first season. Didn't care for it.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mary Beard's Ultimate Rome *(2016, BBC Two, 4 episodes). Available at YT.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Crocodile in the Yangtze *(2012 documentary). Story of Alibaba founder Jack Ma. Directed by Porter Erisman. Available at YT.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Chuck Barris (87) :angel:






http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/22/us/chuck-barris-tv-game-show-host-dies-obit/index.html


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

_Elizabeth R_, with Glenda Jackson.


----------



## Pugg

_London Spy_ (mini series)
Started on public television.


----------



## Guest

*Big Little Lies.* An aggressive act between two 6 year olds sets the ball in motion for a murder. We are given tantalizing glimpses of the crime in the form of flash-forwards, but no real clues as to who killed whom. Most of the characters are so unlikeable that I hope they all beat each other to death with nail-studded baseball bats. Simply shooting would be too merciful. Stars Reece Witherspoon, Laura Dern, and Nicole Kidman.


----------



## LesCyclopes

I really enjoyed *London Spy*.

I'm currently watching *Legion*.


----------



## Richard8655

Real Time
Guilty pleasures: Alone and Vikings


----------



## Pugg

LesCyclopes said:


> I really enjoyed *London Spy*.
> 
> I'm currently watching *Legion*.


I've seen only episode one, the other 4 coming up, one each week on Monday.


----------



## Triplets

Victoria, the BBC Series. Is it my imagination, or is Prince Albert made up to look like Prince, the rock star?


----------



## Vaneyes

"Mrs. Bucket" of *Keeping Up Appearances* (1990 - '95) is now a Dame. :tiphat:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4346262/Patricia-Routledge-Dame-Buckingham-Palace.html


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Colin Dexter (86), creator of *Inspector Morse *(1987 - '00).

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-39342698


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> "Mrs. Bucket" of *Keeping Up Appearances* (1990 - '95) is now a Dame. :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4346262/Patricia-Routledge-Dame-Buckingham-Palace.html


I do think I've seen the series twice but then they are going to be very predictable, in short losing the charm.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Wolf Hall *(2015, TV series, 6 episodes), starring Mark Rylance. Directed by Peter Kosminsky.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Homeland, series 6 and Line Of Duty, series 4.


----------



## Sloe

Vaneyes said:


> "Mrs. Bucket" of *Keeping Up Appearances* (1990 - '95) is now a Dame. :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4346262/Patricia-Routledge-Dame-Buckingham-Palace.html


Very funny.
When I first saw it on TV the same TV channel also aired All in the Family and I mixed them up and thought Onslow and Archie Bunker were the same person.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sloe said:


> Very funny.
> When I first saw it on TV the same TV channel also aired All in the Family and I mixed them up and thought Onslow and Archie Bunker were the same person.


----------



## realdealblues

Vaneyes said:


> R.I.P. Colin Dexter (86), creator of *Inspector Morse *(1987 - '00).
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-39342698


Sorry to hear that. Didn't know Colin had passed recently. 

Loved his books and the show with John Thaw.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Better Call Saul* (2015 - , 30 episodes via AMC, Netflix). Watching Season 2. It's currently in its 3rd season.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Adaptation of Evelyn Waugh's Decline And Fall, BBC One, last episode tonight:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08l67g5


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> Adaptation of Evelyn Waugh's Decline And Fall, BBC One, last episode tonight:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08l67g5


Very fine adaptation.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> Very fine adaptation.


I thought the middle episode sagged a little but the first and last (yesterday) were excellent.


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> I thought the middle episode sagged a little but the first and last (yesterday) were excellent.


I recorded that one, so not seen yet, had a St Matthew Passion to attend last night.


----------



## ldiat

NHL playoffs go pittsburgh penguins 2016 stanley cup champs!!


----------



## hpowders

Yippie! Fargo is finally coming back!!!


----------



## pierrot

I don't know if it counts but I'm currently procrastinating by watching videos of The Sopranos on YouTube.


----------



## Guest

I've started watching Netflix's *13 Reasons Why*, a very compelling series about a teenage girl who commits suicide. Very well written and cleverly structured. Each episode gets a little darker and more disturbing.


----------



## Vaneyes

ldiat said:


> NHL playoffs go pittsburgh penguins 2016 stanley cup champs!!


Go Habs! It's been too long.


----------



## Pugg

We had the Louis Theroux series on Dutch T.V., very interesting.


----------



## Omicron9

starthrower said:


> I quit TV when it all turned to "reality" shows, and pawn shop garbage. And when the History Channel no longer produced any history programming. American television is horrible.


This. "It's a reality show about intelligent people being civil to each other," said no one ever.


----------



## Vaneyes

Habs fall to Rangers. Go Rangers!


----------



## Pugg

​*The Game.*
very good acting.


----------



## Merl

Outcast. Just love it!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

New Tricks..........


----------



## Vaneyes

Mo' HGTV show controversy. This time,* Fixer Upper *(2013 -).

http://www.wacotrib.com/news/busine...cle_7103f606-e1cb-5520-b430-1da8e816cf56.html


----------



## Sonata

My husband and I started watching Grimm a few weeks ago. A great show, mixing mythological scary creature elements with modern police procedural drama. :cheers:


----------



## Atrahasis

Kontrapunctus said:


> I've started watching Netflix's *13 Reasons Why*, a very compelling series about a teenage girl who commits suicide. Very well written and cleverly structured. Each episode gets a little darker and more disturbing.


Great series. 10/10


----------



## Guest

Atrahasis said:


> Great series. 10/10


Yep--two episodes left. I can't believe the people who complain that it encourages suicide or makes it look "cool." It graphically portrays the devastation on the girl's family and friends...nothing "cool" about that.


----------



## Kieran

Anybody watch the latest series of Line of Duty? This is a superior edge of the seat Brit-cop thriller. Great guest stars, such as Thandie Newton this season, and Keeley Hawes for seasons 2 and 3. Already can't wait for the next season of it. Adrian Dunbar takes the laurel as Superintendent Hastings, a cop of unimpeachable integrity.

Or, is he? :devil:


----------



## DeepR

I watched Season 1 of The Bridge. The original Swedish series (Bron/Broen), not the American remake.
I recommend it very much. The final episodes of the season were amazing.


----------



## Vaneyes

DeepR said:


> I watched Season 1 of The Bridge. The original Swedish series (Bron/Broen), not the American remake.
> I recommend it very much. The final episodes of the season were amazing.


*The Bridge/Bron Broen *(2011 - ) Season 4 is in production, and will air 2018.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bridge_(2011_TV_series)


----------



## ldiat

XPRESSBET on line and on my fabulous big screen TV in high def....CHURCHILL DOWNS AND EVANGELINE DOWNS "ILS SONT PARTIS"


----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran said:


> Anybody watch the latest series of *Line of Duty*? This is a superior edge of the seat Brit-cop thriller. Great guest stars, such as Thandie Newton this season, and Keeley Hawes for seasons 2 and 3. Already can't wait for the next season of it. Adrian Dunbar takes the laurel as Superintendent Hastings, a cop of unimpeachable integrity.
> 
> Or, is he? :devil:


Thanks for the heads-up. Will seek it out. :tiphat:


----------



## ldiat

Sonata said:


> My husband and I started watching Grimm a few weeks ago. A great show, mixing mythological scary creature elements with modern police procedural drama. :cheers:


the wife likes this show i watched the last episode....(didn't care for it)


----------



## hpowders

TIVO-ing Fargo and Gotham from American television.


----------



## Pugg

Kieran said:


> Anybody watch the latest series of Line of Duty? This is a superior edge of the seat Brit-cop thriller. Great guest stars, such as Thandie Newton this season, and Keeley Hawes for seasons 2 and 3. Already can't wait for the next season of it. Adrian Dunbar takes the laurel as Superintendent Hastings, a cop of unimpeachable integrity.
> 
> Or, is he? :devil:


It's on my hard drive , so little time so much to see.


----------



## Zimmer80

Fargo,big bang theory. Sadly thats it other than a couple cooking shows


----------



## Kieran

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. Will seek it out. :tiphat:


There's 4 seasons, but they refer to each other in plotline ways, so I'd recommend watching from the start. The beauty is, if you're not gripped in season 1, then you'll know that the rest of it isn't for you. I think it's on Netflix now...


----------



## Judith

Bit of a soap fan. Love:-

Coronation Street
Eastenders

Takes me out of ordinary, everyday life!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Judith said:


> Bit of a soap fan. Love:-
> 
> Coronation Street
> Eastenders
> 
> Takes me out of ordinary, everyday life!!


I never warmed to Eastenders, and pretty much left Corrie Street when Francesca "Frankie" Fraser and Danny Baldwin departed in December 2006.

Reg, Curly, Maureen, Maud were good stuff from the 90's, as was villain Richard Hillman (2001 - '03). The Street ain't the same, characters or writing. :tiphat:


----------



## Judith

Vaneyes said:


> I never warmed to Eastenders, and pretty much left Corrie Street when Francesca "Frankie" Fraser and Danny Baldwin departed in December 2006.
> 
> Reg, Curly, Maureen, Maud were good stuff from the 90's, as was villain Richard Hillman (2001 - '03). The Street ain't the same, characters or writing. :tiphat:


Still got Rita, Audrey, Gail in Coronation Street, Dot, Cathy and Ian in Eastenders!


----------



## Vaneyes

Corrie Street R.I.P.


----------



## bz3

Kieran said:


> Anybody watch the latest series of Line of Duty? This is a superior edge of the seat Brit-cop thriller. Great guest stars, such as Thandie Newton this season, and Keeley Hawes for seasons 2 and 3. Already can't wait for the next season of it. Adrian Dunbar takes the laurel as Superintendent Hastings, a cop of unimpeachable integrity.
> 
> Or, is he? :devil:


Little too social propaganda-y in season 1, as I recall. Might give it another shot if I get the flu or something.

Only show I watch now is Better Call Saul. It's okay, I wouldn't really recommend it. Reruns of Perry Mason usually take precedence over it anyway. Looking forward to the Twin Peaks restart (reboot?). Best thing to happen to TV in years.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Bit of a soap fan. Love:-
> 
> Coronation Street
> Eastenders
> 
> Takes me out of ordinary, everyday life!!


I use to, but nowadays it's hopeless , strange character assassinations. ( The Carters)


----------



## Judith

Vaneyes said:


> Corrie Street R.I.P.


These bring back memories!


----------



## Vaneyes

I was in a law enforcement mood last night. "Spread 'em!"










*Line of Duty *(2012 - ) via Netflix; *Chicago PD* (2014 - ), via NBC.


----------



## Vaneyes

*SNL*. Melissa McCarthy returns and hosts tonight's show.

http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Sa...-Melissa-McCarthy-spoof/2017/05/10/id/789387/


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Designated Survivor and Blue Bloods season 5.


----------



## Pugg

We start watching: Spartacus, my goodness, all that blood.......


----------



## Antiquarian

Well, I've finally gotten to season 7 of _The X-files_, in particular episode 19 _Hollywood A.D._. I think I'm beginning to see the shark approaching the hurdle, if not actually jumping over it. Actually, I'm not sure Chris Carter really knows where to take the series now. I'm not quite got to the disenchanted phase, but it seems pretty imminent, if you take my meaning.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jimmy Kimmel Live! archive.


----------



## amfortas

Twin Peaks: The Return.

About damn time!


----------



## Blancrocher

Westworld


----------



## Vaneyes

Some hype for *The Crown* season two.

http://www.townandcountrymag.com/leisure/arts-and-culture/g9936816/set-photos-the-crown/


----------



## hpowders

In real time, *Gotham*, about a young Bruce Wayne and* Fargo*-wacky, wonderful and oh, so scary! The Minnesota accents lend a bit of comic relief at times.


----------



## Tallisman

Looking forward to Fargo season 3 coming out in the UK on Wednesday May 31st...


----------



## Gordontrek

This is a show that deserves way more attention. The fourth and final season premieres in mid-June. It may not measure up to other AMC shows like Breaking Bad but it is definitely one of their best. I was pleasantly surprised by the quality of the acting, especially Jamie Bell (facing camera in the picture). Each season has 10 episodes...perfect for binging.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The fifth and final series of this is due on TV shortly. I hope it's better than series four - the plot was way too convoluted, not to say far-fetched. I enjoyed the first three series quite a lot, though. Plot reservations aside, the squalor and dangers of 19th century East London are always marvellously depicted and it's a nice touch for the vocabulary and way of speaking to be in the manner of the times.


----------



## Vaneyes

Some HGTV lowdown.

http://www.townandcountrymag.com/st...candals-fixer-upper-house-hunters-fake-drama/


----------



## Blancrocher

Blancrocher said:


> Westworld


Follow-up: Enjoyed the season, which is ingenious (though there's one plot-line that seems unpersuasive to me). OK acting, in general. However, they've got to stop casting Anthony Hopkins as a cold-blooded genius-he never pulls it off.


----------



## Pugg

Death in Paradise, very entertaining.


----------



## Sloe

I am watching Mad Men. Freddy Rumsen just peed on himself and passed out.


----------



## Guest

Began season 3 of _House of Cards_ last night--certainly off to a gripping start! I'm not sure how they will be able to outdo the madness of our real political atmosphere, though.


----------



## DeepR

Currently I'm just waiting for Game of Thrones. I rewatched season 6 recently and now my body is ready for season 7. 
I think I have to come to terms with the fact that I've become a "fanboy". I even watched some Youtube videos from other fans explaining their wildest theories for the next season. So I'll go ahead and admit it. I love it, I LOVE IT! 
I'll support this show blindly and consume it like the millions of others around the world and I'm going to enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## Annied

The only series I watch on a regular basis is a Bavarian soap opera called "Dahoam is Dahoam". I would probably find it too simplistic if it was in English, but I've discovered over the years that what's enjoyable in a second language can be very different from what's enjoyable in your first one; especially if your second language isn't as strong as you'd like it to be! It's entertaining, humorous and has taught me quite a bit I didn't know about Bavarian traditions. It's far removed from reality in that most storylines have a happy or moral ending, but on the rare occasion that one doesn't, it makes so much more of an impact.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## wkasimer

Kontrapunctus said:


> Began season 3 of _House of Cards_ last night--certainly off to a gripping start! I'm not sure how they will be able to outdo the madness of our real political atmosphere, though.


I sometimes have a hard time remembering what happened in real life vs. what happens on House of Cards, but then I remember that Frank Underwood is the one who speaks in complete sentences.


----------



## Pugg

Just discovered: Madam Sectary on the Belgium TV
Very good acting and believable story lines.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Just discovered: Madam Sectary on the Belgium TV
> Very good acting and believable story lines.


I wish she were the US' Secretary of State!


----------



## MattB

Currently watching *Archer Season 8* and just finished watching *Missions*, a recent french sci-fi drama.
Archer is great as always, I know of no contender yet, and Missions was actually quite interesting for a low budget french flick.


----------



## Guest

We watched about 10-15 minutes of the new _Twin Peaks_. Wow. How did that thing get made?


----------



## wkasimer

Finished season 5 of House of Cards, and just started Better Call Saul, while waiting for Game of Thrones to continue...


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I wish she were the US' Secretary of State!


Do you have the same feelings that politicians can be normal?


----------



## KenOC

Finished the first (and so far only) series of Goliath. Too many inconsistencies and impossibilities, not a patch on Bosch! Now starting Fortitude, most unusual, about nefarious goings-on at a remote icy town in Arctic Norway.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

we have really modern TV shows in Oz even in colour just like this episode of Bellbird from 1976


----------



## Ralfy

_Doomwatch_


----------



## ldiat

pirates baseball MLB network


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Do you have the same feelings that politicians can be normal?


Not anymore! The current state of politics is so disillusioning.

Back to TV shows. I was thrilled to see that _Orphan Black_ returned for one last season, but so far, it hasn't grabbed me like the previous ones did.


----------



## Pugg

We watched two episodes, from Madam Secretary, it's becoming addictive.


----------



## Vaneyes

*House of Cards* (2017, Season 5, Episodes 1 - 13, via Netflix), starring Kevin Spacey, Robin Wright, Patricia Clarkson. Directed by Minihan, Sakharov, Morris, Dawson, Holland, Wright.

Though a long-time admirer of Patricia Clarkson, I found her addition to Season 5 a disappointment. Zen character "Jane Davis" is flat-lined to unbelievable proportions, and she looks like hell.

Series ratings are still good, though I've read Season 5 shows significant slippage. I saw that. Understandable, after 65 episodes. More to come, no doubt.

The British version with Ian Richardson and Diane Fletcher (1990, 4 episodes) remains a hard act to follow.


----------



## Pugg

I love the Belgium T.V for showing Madame Secretary, ep from 2015 she had to cope with a coup in Iran.


----------



## JeffD

About fifteen years or so years without television. To be clear, without broadcast television or cable television. I occasionally watch a Netflix or a youtube. I do not watch anything per a schedule - I don't interrupt my life because some show comes on at 7 PM. 

I think binge watching is cool, but I have never done it.


----------



## Pugg

Don't have Netflix and I only watch at night, news weather and later in the evening just the one I mentioned above. 
( Or concert / opera as we have two classical channels)


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Gong Show *(2017)

Compared to the late great Chuck Barris' ('The Gong Show' 1976 - '78) R.I.P. :angel:, Tommy Maitland presents a creepier version. Entrancingly so bad.

'Who is Tommy Maitland?'

http://abc.go.com/news/insider/tommy-maitland-the-gong-show-host


----------



## Guest

I started watching new seasons of _Prime Suspect_, _The Tunnel_, and_ Broadchurch_--all are very good so far.


----------



## Pugg

Still hooked on : Madame Secretary:angel:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

"Curb" is back.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...4b03f144e2c87d2?3wp&ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


----------



## Pugg

I wonder how long Eastenders will hold the flagship position from the BBC telly. It's going downhill like never before.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Outback Truckers


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Outback Truckers
> 
> ]


I was suspecting Neighbours :lol:


----------



## CypressWillow

I'm really enjoying "Spy" a 2004 series from the BBC. The eight recruits are an interesting, diverse group. The twists and turns that their instructors devise during the training, the character traits that turn out to be useful or self-sabotaging, the ability that some have (and others lack) to submerge themselves into the spy mentality - fascinating to me.

I was glad when the first of the eight washed out, and wanted to see whatever the debrief in the limo was like. What a fool! And then, later, when the fifth person flunked out, and clearly didn't get it even afterwards - whew, another jackass.

The person who was the eventual winner really had what it took. As it was a reality show, obviously this person's face rendered them too well-known for real undercover work. Yet I'd be surprised if this person did not end up in the shadowy world of spying somehow.

I'm curious, 14 years later, to know how these people are doing in their real lives.


----------



## Vaneyes

CypressWillow said:


> I'm really enjoying "Spy" a 2004 series from the BBC. The eight recruits are an interesting, diverse group. The twists and turns that their instructors devise during the training, the character traits that turn out to be useful or self-sabotaging, the ability that some have (and others lack) to submerge themselves into the spy mentality - fascinating to me.
> 
> I was glad when the first of the eight washed out, and wanted to see whatever the debrief in the limo was like. What a fool! And then, later, when the fifth person flunked out, and clearly didn't get it even afterwards - whew, another jackass.
> 
> The person who was the eventual winner really had what it took. As it was a reality show, obviously this person's face rendered them too well-known for real undercover work. Yet I'd be surprised if this person did not end up in the shadowy world of spying somehow.
> 
> I'm curious, 14 years later, to know how these people are doing in their real lives.


Sparse info...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0419370/fullcredits?ref_=tt_cl_sm#cast

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spy_(2004_TV_series)

Maybe Google or Bing the names to get latest projects and personal info. :tiphat:


----------



## JAS

At my brother's insistence, I have been watching "The Mist" on Spike TV. It seems fairly well done, but more than a little over-burdened by the idea that the monster is really the people, who have been forced into a high-pressure situation and mostly do not live up to the highest ideals of humanity. (It is also very slow-moving, but one presumes that it will resolve over the course of the next 6 episodes since it has a limited run of 10 episodes.)

The final season of "The Strain" (on FX) starts this weekend. (The previous seasons have been a mixed bag, but not entirely devoid of interest, and I generally admire Del Toro, when he is not giving in too much to his apparent fondness for extreme violence and killing off children.) At least these vampires are terrible monsters, and not just angst filled teenagers with super powers. 

I have ordered a copy of the DVD set for a limited BBC series called "Let Them Eat Cake," which looks like an amusing French and Saunders effort at a kind of Black Adder setting (in the French Revolution).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> I was suspecting Neighbours :lol:


No this is what is on my other TV channel downunder.....


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> No this is what is on my other TV channel downunder.....


Poor you, even up here we getting better drama. ( from time to time)


----------



## heatedbonfire

The Walking Dead Season 7.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Walking_Dead_(season_7)


----------



## childed

The third season of Fargo


----------



## DeepR

So, Game of Thrones fans, are you readyyyyy??!!  I know I am!


----------



## ST4

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> No this is what is on my other TV channel downunder.....


To those who Aunt Jack, We salute you


----------



## Vaneyes

DeepR said:


> So, Game of Thrones fans, are you readyyyyy??!!  I know I am!


http://money.cnn.com/2017/03/12/media/game-of-thrones-sxsw/index.html


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Ralfy said:


> _Doomwatch_


I watched this on YouTube a few years ago. It's an interesting series with some strong episodes, although the third season is more "soap" than science faction. John Paul (Agrippa in _I, Clavdivs_) is good as Spencer Quist; he reminds me of Jon Pertwee in a way - humane scientist worrying about the fate of the planet. _Doctor Who_ in his time was also concerned with environmental issues, particularly in "The Green Death".


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Manxfeeder said:


> The Avengers with John Steed and Emma Peel. Their interactions are classic, even down to their facial gestures; they didn't need to speak to let you know what they were feeling. The Emma Peel character was unique to the early '60s; she was strong, independent, unflappable, and never compromised who she was. Even in the embarrassing undercover operations, like being a part of a harum, she still dominated her surroundings. Of course the plots were silly; they were intended to be, and they pulled off each show with a sly wink to the silliness.


Nearly a year later... Big _Avengers_ fan here. The b/w Mrs Peel episodes are excellent - visually striking, unusual concepts, nice blend of wit, surrealism and menace - but I'm not keen on the colour ones, which are lightweight and formulaic.

Have you seen the Cathy Gale (Honor Blackman) episodes? I really recommend them. She came before Mrs. Peel, and she's an even stronger female character. More abrasive relationship with Steed, who, in the early episodes, is often a cad; she's the moral centre of the episodes, and confronts Steed about his sneakiness. Try "Mr Teddy Bear", "Brief for Murder", "Don't Look Behind You", "Esprit de Corps", "The Nutshell", "The Wringer", "Mandrake", "Dressed to Kill", "The Undertakers", and "Man with Two Shadows".


----------



## MattB

_Game of Thrones_, _Walking Dead_... I have these on my radar too.

However, I just stumbled upon David Simon New Orleans' tv show *Treme*, and it's just crazily good!

If you like Jazz, you cannot not watch this show.


----------



## Sonata

Another Walking Dead and Game of Thrones fan here!

Although I'm up to date on GoT, my husband and I are only on season 4 of Walking Dead. We have some catching up to do.
Right now though, the show we've enjoyed a lot is "Grimm". Just started in January and we are into season 2


----------



## Vaneyes

*Walking Tall* (1981 TV series) couldn't match the real thing. Nor could "The Rock's" *Walking Tall *(2004).










The one and only *Walking Tall *(1973).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ask the Leyand Bros and Pugg thought Aunty Jack was bad!


----------



## Pugg

They are showing "Love Child" from Australia, my nan loves it.


----------



## DeepR

Frozen Planet
Madagascar

BBC and Attenborough can do no wrong.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Sons and Daughters 1982 Theme

Eddie, my nan ask if you know this one?


----------



## SixFootScowl

No television since 1989, but I picked up a DVD with eight episodes of the Honeymooners yesterday at the library sale and watched on on Ralph receiving a letter requiring him to come in to the Internal Revenue Service office. He was up half the night, a nervous wreck, only to find out that all they wanted was for him to sign his tax form.


----------



## Bertali

The Byrdes, husband and wife Marty (Jason Bateman) and Wendy (Laura Linney), their teenage kids Charlotte (Sofia Hublitz) and Jonah (Skylar Gaertner) -- are for all intents and purposes an ordinary family. Ordinary save for Marty's job: The top money launderer for the second largest drug cartel in Mexico.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ted Bullpit time


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Sons and Daughters 1982 Theme
> 
> Eddie, my nan ask if you know this one?


Unfortunately yes - was day time soap here - luckily Kingswood County aired at the same time.......


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Unfortunately yes - was day time soap here - luckily Kingswood County aired at the same time.......


She,( my nan) followed it a bit but she was put off by a woman with very false teeth....
Fiona or something


----------



## Chromatose

Kontrapunctus said:


> We watched about 10-15 minutes of the new _Twin Peaks_. Wow. How did that thing get made?


Well it is basically an 18 hour movie and 10 to 15 minutes would constitute around less than .5%, don't think you can really judge it from that much viewing time, I for one think it's incredible, groundbreaking work. Then again I still have 9 more episodes to go alot can happen in the last half.


----------



## ST4

Kontrapunctus said:


> We watched about 10-15 minutes of the new _Twin Peaks_. Wow. How did that thing get made?


And I've watched 11 hours of the new series 

No exaggeration, the new season is the greatest TV show I think I've ever seen (and I've seen a lot!!!) :kiss:


----------



## Chromatose

ST4 said:


> And I've watched 11 hours of the new series
> 
> No exaggeration, the new season is the greatest TV show I think I've ever seen (and I've seen a lot!!!) :kiss:


I'm will most probably agree with you, but I must say Breaking Bad is tough to dislodge from my greatest TV show of all time. But yeah 18 hours of pure Lynch is hard to find fault with.


----------



## Fugue Meister

The only new shows I've been watching are "Westworld", "Better Call Saul", & "Twin Peaks". Got to say Twin Peaks is an astounding piece of work. The other shows I mentioned are excellent as well but "Twin Peaks" is in it's own category.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## DeepR

Nitpicking aside, Game of Thrones is still going strong. They've really increased the pace of the show. After six seasons of story and character building, it finally feels like it's all coming together. All the major storylines and characters who survived are getting closer to play their final part in the game of thrones. If they manage to pull this off and give the series the grand finale that it deserves, it will be absolutely unprecedented in television history.


----------



## Vaneyes

DeepR said:


> Nitpicking aside, Game of Thrones is still going strong. They've really increased the pace of the show. After six seasons of story and character building, it finally feels like it's all coming together. All the major storylines and characters who survived are getting closer to play their final part in the game of thrones.* If they manage to pull this off and give the series the grand finale that it deserves, it will be absolutely unprecedented in television history.*


Yes indeed. Thinking back to less-than-rewarding Sopranos, Breaking Bad, Mad Men endings.


----------



## Guest

Just started _Ozark_, starring Jason Bateman. Has some obvious _Breaking Bad_ influences. So far, so good..


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Cath and Kim


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Cath and Kim


My nan should see this...........she still thinks she's married to Jason Donovan.
( Bless her)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> My nan should see this...........she still thinks she's married to Jason Donovan.
> ( Bless her)


LOL:lol: Michael Hutchence almost and Nick Cave -no relation to John Cage


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> LOL:lol: Michael Hutchence almost and Nick Cave -no relation to John Cage


I try to tell her but she's still watching on Belgium T.V ( Neighbours that is) so I let her be.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Vaneyes said:


> Yes indeed. Thinking back to less-than-rewarding Sopranos, Breaking Bad, Mad Men endings.


What are you talking about? "Sopranos" was not one of my favorite shows but it had the greatest ending of any television show ever, so bold, so profound. Then "Breaking Bad", what about that ending did you find lackluster, I thought it was excellent and went out with a bang.

Can't speak to "Mad Men"'s ending, I've not seen it.


----------



## Guest

Fugue Meister said:


> What are you talking about? "Sopranos" was not one of my favorite shows but it had the greatest ending of any television show ever, so bold, so profound. Then "Breaking Bad", what about that ending did you find lackluster, I thought it was excellent and went out with a bang.
> 
> Can't speak to "Mad Men"'s ending, I've not seen it.


Yeah, "Breaking Bad" ended the only way it could. (Let's avoid spoilers for those who haven't seen it...)


----------



## Pugg

Man in a Orange shirt on the BBC, first of a two part drama.


----------



## MattB

DeepR said:


> Nitpicking aside, Game of Thrones is still going strong. They've really increased the pace of the show. After six seasons of story and character building, it finally feels like it's all coming together. All the major storylines and characters who survived are getting closer to play their final part in the game of thrones. If they manage to pull this off and give the series the grand finale that it deserves, it will be absolutely unprecedented in television history.


Indeed, I had fears but I find Season 7 to be surprisingly really good. Looks very promising.

On the other hand, I'm watching *Preacher Season 2*, and I still don't know if I love or hate this show...


----------



## Biwa

Taboo (2017)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3647998/


----------



## Pugg

​
Episode two, still dark and not just a average series.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Merl

Sonata said:


> Another Walking Dead and Game of Thrones fan here!


Same here. Love both equally.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Bertali

The heir to Babylon 5















:clap:​


----------



## Guest

I've watched two episodes of "The Sinner." Pretty good so far.


----------



## Joe B

Got this for my wife. On disc 2 of 28 right now. I'm thoroughly enjoying the episodes. I'm surprised at how good the source material must have been to get such a stunning transfer. (Picture is of DVD collection which is 33 discs....Blu-ray is 28.









PS: Can someone direct me to how I can insert a picture without having the thumbnail.


----------



## tdc

I'm watching the final season of "Lost". I started this show like 7 years ago then stopped watching for a while and I still haven't finished the series, just 2 episodes to go. 

I haven't watched any of the new Twin Peaks yet, I hope it will come out on Blu-ray soon, I don't feel like ordering showtime just to watch that one show.

Although I might also try out Game of Thrones soon, still haven't seen any of those.


----------



## Guest

_Hostages _on Netflix. This is the intensely gripping Israeli version, not the awful US one that was on TV a few years ago. Basically, a group of heavily armed men break into a home and make a horrifying demand of the wife. One especially disturbing scene occurs when the 15 year old son goes to his room after 2 or 3 days to change clothes: he changes his shirt and jeans, but not his underwear and socks! Oh, the horror, the horror.


----------



## Pugg

We have Will and Grace on at some doggy channel, my goodness, that script writers are geniuses.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The Paul Hogan Show


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> We have Will and Grace on at some doggy channel, my goodness, that script writers are geniuses.


There's a new season starting September 28th in the US. I loved the old one--hope the new one doesn't disappoint.


----------



## hpowders

I like Fargo and Gotham, but they annoyingly take 6 month vacations and destroy the damn continuity!


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> I like Fargo and Gotham, but they annoyingly take 6 month vacations and destroy the damn continuity!


_Fargo's_ seasons are completely independent, so lapses won't affect continuity.


----------



## hpowders

Kontrapunctus said:


> _Fargo's_ seasons are completely independent, so lapses won't affect continuity.


Yeah, but just when I'm getting into it, they wave bye-bye!!

When Billy Bob Thorton was on it, so terrific!


----------



## Polyphemus

Have to say that the 3 seasons of 'Fargo' were exceptional.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> There's a new season starting September 28th in the US. I loved the old one--hope the new one doesn't disappoint.


That bloody commercial T.V station is messing up the episodes. I don't like that.:devil:


----------



## MattB

After *Preacher* Season 2 last episode, I must admit I made my mind up. I love the fact that this show doesn't refrain from doing what it does, and am dismayed by some of the reactions to it.


----------



## amfortas

I've had a love/hate relationship with the new _Twin Peaks._ I thought it started strong (the first two and a half hours), then gradually bogged down. The extraordinary outlier Episode 8 roped me back in, and the most recent episodes (14 and 15) have turned up the heat as we head into the home stretch of the final three hours. There's no way Lynch can--or wants to--resolve all the story lines he's opened, so I'm waiting to see how my inevitable frustrations balance out against the amazing awesomeness he no doubt has in store. The new _Twins Peaks_, like its predecessor, leaves me with mixed feelings, but there are few rides I've been so eager to take.


----------



## Guest

_Manhunt : The Unabomber_ on The Discovery Channel. Superbly done, and a rare, if not the first, drama they have produced.


----------



## Pugg

Lost of Diana on the telly, on almost every channel.....................................


----------



## Pugg

Death in Paradise , a kind of funny inspector, very clumsy/ clever.


----------



## Merl

Watched the 7th season finale of Game of Thrones last night. Just awesome. Probably my favourite series ever (along with TWD).


----------



## Fugue Meister

tdc said:


> I'm watching the final season of "Lost". I started this show like 7 years ago then stopped watching for a while and I still haven't finished the series, just 2 episodes to go.
> 
> I haven't watched any of the new Twin Peaks yet, I hope it will come out on Blu-ray soon, I don't feel like ordering showtime just to watch that one show.
> 
> Although I might also try out Game of Thrones soon, still haven't seen any of those.


Loved lost, but the final season was disappointing (all the stuff on the island was good but the alternate reality stuff was weak and the ending left a lot to be desired). Season 5 was the best season in my opinion.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Pugg said:


> We have Will and Grace on at some doggy channel, my goodness, that script writers are geniuses.


"Frasier" had the best writers for sitcoms on at that time.


----------



## Fugue Meister

hpowders said:


> I like Fargo and Gotham, but they annoyingly take 6 month vacations and destroy the damn continuity!


Well "Fargo" is an anthology so there is no real continuity between seasons to speak of, can't speak for "Gotham", I don't watch superhero nonsense (quite frankly I would have thought the same of you Hpowders... :devil: )


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## tdc

Fugue Meister said:


> Loved lost, but the final season was disappointing (all the stuff on the island was good but the alternate reality stuff was weak and the ending left a lot to be desired). Season 5 was the best season in my opinion.


I ended up really liking season 6, the ending worked for me. I think the show at certain points did have some problems with inconsistencies and story lines that didn't go anywhere but despite its flaws over all I liked it.


----------



## laurie

I recently caught just three episodes (shown out of order ~ argh!) of the Welsh police noir *Hinterland* on PBS, & was instantly hooked ~ & then they quit showing it!  I'm going to have to try to find it on DVD or something, because I need to start at the beginning & see all of it. Has anyone here watched it? I think the soundtrack is exceptional, too .... very moody, dark, brooding.


----------



## Pugg

Fugue Meister said:


> "Frasier" had the best writers for sitcoms on at that time.


I had to google can't remember seeing it, ( to young at that time) I have seen another few from the 26th repeats of Cheers with that personage in it. The clumsy doctor, right?


----------



## Barbebleu

False Flag on Fox. Israeli spy thriller. Excellent stuff.


----------



## MattB

laurie said:


> I recently caught just three episodes (shown out of order ~ argh!) of the Welsh police noir *Hinterland* on PBS, & was instantly hooked ~ & then they quit showing it!  I'm going to have to try to find it on DVD or something, because I need to start at the beginning & see all of it. Has anyone here watched it? I think the soundtrack is exceptional, too .... very moody, dark, brooding.


First time I hear about this show and yet it is said to be available on Neftlix France. I found the three seasons on Amazon fr too, which is funny considering a lot of well known series are not. Guess I'll have to give it a try... The soundtracks are available on Bandcamp and they're quite good. Thanks!


----------



## Pugg

Eastenders, good grief, people are watching this for over 30 years.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## realdealblues

Currently showing my girlfriend









This will be my third, and probably final time in my life watching this series as it's such an undertaking, but the early years were especially fun. We're only 80 episodes in but so far my girlfriend really likes it


----------



## Pugg

Madame Secretary is on again on Belgium TV. :angel:
If only in real the politics where like that civil.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## hpowders

It's nice to see that Gotham, the early history of Master Bruce Wayne, before he became the Batman, came back on TV last night.

The trouble is these dramas disappear for 3-6 months at a time and when they re-emerge, who the heck even remembers what happened last?


----------



## Guest

Superb. I think this Danish/Swedish one was the first and inspired the French/British one and the US/Mexico version. If you you've seen any of them, you know why each involves two countries. (No spoilers!)


----------



## Guest

"The Five"--loosely based on Harlan Coben's novel _Don't Let Go_. It's a very gripping British crime drama about a young boy who disappeared 20 years ago...and his DNA turns up at a murder scene.


----------



## Manxfeeder

The original Tick series is on Netflix, with Patrick Warburton - only one season, but they included episodes which didn't make it to TV. It's the between-superoing daily life of a big superhero who hasn't much of a memory, so he has childlike innocence, surrounded by superheroes like Batmanuel and enemies like Apocalypse Cow.


----------



## Jeff W

Just finished the latest series of Doctor Who. We don't have cable so we just wait for inevitable home video release. Didn't really care much for this past series except for the two part finale with the Cybermen.


----------



## DeepR

Hehe, takes a little getting used to but he's a funny fellow. The sitcom "Rules of Engagement" wasn't particularly memorable, but he made it watchable. I also like how he voices Joe on Family Guy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Manxfeeder

Jeff W said:


> Just finished the latest series of Doctor Who. We don't have cable so we just wait for inevitable home video release. Didn't really care much for this past series except for the two part finale with the Cybermen.


I've been wondering about that. I've been a fan in the past, but I haven't bothered with Doctor Who this time around, and I wondered if I was missing anything.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Manxfeeder said:


> I've been wondering about that. I've been a fan in the past, but I haven't bothered with Doctor Who this time around, and I wondered if I was missing anything.


They are ok but the old 70's and 60's one are better


----------



## MattB

*Mike Judge - Tales From the Tour Bus
*





Just watched the first episode, about Johnny Paycheck.
I did not grow up in America, and Country music is not my drug of choice, but this IS excellent.


----------



## DeepR

So, there's a new Star Trek show out, Star Trek: Discovery. From the looks of it, it would be wise to approach with the lowest of expectations.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jos

^
At first sight I keep reading this as "bear grease" .
Must ask my analyst.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

some more bear grease


----------



## ldiat

NCIS from washington BUT its filmed here in L A.. the show filmed a segment right up the street. true!


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> Got this for my wife. On disc 2 of 28 right now. I'm thoroughly enjoying the episodes. I'm surprised at how good the source material must have been to get such a stunning transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We started watching this on 8/10/17 and have only watched two movies since we started. We have only two episodes left to watch out of the 70 episodes in the set. Unlike my wife, I never watched the shows when they were broadcast. An excellent series. The Blu-ray transfers are, for the most part, excellent. David Suchet is fabulous.


----------



## laurie

Jos said:


> ^
> At first sight I keep reading this as "bear grease" .
> Must ask my analyst.


...... Me too! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> There's a new season starting September 28th in the US. I loved the old one--hope the new one doesn't disappoint.


In Holland it starts next week on TLC.


----------



## Joe B

We've finished the Poirot series on Blu-ray and have moved on to Sherlock Holmes with Cumberbatch and Freeman. Now on Season 3:


----------



## Dr Johnson

I've been watching this. Well done if a bit too gory sometimes:


----------



## elgar's ghost

There's a three-parter currently being shown on BBC4 entitled _Tunes for Tyrants: Music and Power_, written and presented by Suzy Klein. The first instalment was broadcast last Monday at 9 pm and primarily centred on the post-WWI convention-challenging German cabaret scene. Tomorrow's programme features how music was used for ideological purposes by Hitler and Stalin. So far there is probably not much new to glean for anyone who has any kind of grasp of 20th century political history and the role that music - classical and otherwise - played in it but it's always good to see worthwhile programmes like this being aired on mainstream TV (and at a reasonable hour).


----------



## Joe B

Finished watching Sherlock Holmes and have moved on to these, alternating back and forth:


----------



## DeepR

Star Trek TNG / DS9 / VOY... how I miss those times. I love them all three, with DS9 being my clear favorite. 

Speaking of Star Trek, I'm currently watching The Orville from Seth Macfarlane. Believe it or not, it's quite entertaining so far. It captures some of the spirit of Star Trek (before it went downhill). It's not a parody, but an homage of sorts, albeit a very light-hearted one. It still needs to find a better balance between serious sci-fi and flat out comedy, but the potential is there. Think of it as Star Trek-lite.

I am also about to start watching the latest official series, Star Trek Discovery. I don't expect much from it, but still, it deserves a chance (really though... another prequel ?!?).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## schigolch

"The Good Place", a sophisticated comedy of the afterlife:


----------



## Joe B

DeepR said:


> Star Trek TNG / DS9 / VOY... how I miss those times. I love them all three, with DS9 being my clear favorite.
> 
> Speaking of Star Trek, I'm currently watching The Orville from Seth Macfarlane. Believe it or not, it's quite entertaining so far. It captures some of the spirit of Star Trek (before it went downhill). It's not a parody, but an homage of sorts, albeit a very light-hearted one. It still needs to find a better balance between serious sci-fi and flat out comedy, but the potential is there. Think of it as Star Trek-lite.
> 
> I am also about to start watching the latest official series, Star Trek Discovery. I don't expect much from it, but still, it deserves a chance (really though... another prequel ?!?).


I won't mind checking out the new series "Star Trek Discovery", but I refuse to watch broadcast television anymore (stopped in 2005). The display only has an HDMI cable from the Oppo 103D player going to it, and that's fine by me.


----------



## senza sordino

I am slowly making my way through Ken Burns' Vietnam. It was on television for about 10 days in a row in September, 90 minutes to two hours per episode. That's too much in one go for me to watch night after night. All the episodes are on my DVR and I watch one episode per week. It's very interesting. I thought I knew quite a lot before I started watching but I've learned much.


----------



## laurie

^^^ We DVR'd that too; I just haven't been able to get into the right mood to start watching it
(I know it won't exactly be light, cheerful viewing!  ) Anything by Ken Burns is so well-done & compelling...


----------



## Guest

I'm enjoying _The Durrells in Corfu_. It's a delightful series about an eccentric family that moves from England to the Greek island of Corfu in 1935.


----------



## Guest

On the other end of the spectrum from _Durrells_ is _Mindhunter_ on Netflix. Enjoyable but disturbing.


----------



## Mowgli

Thanks for reminding me about Mindhunter. Friends say it's worth watching.

I binge watched Elementary & 24 during the same couple of months.
I switched from 24 to Elementary for a few eps when I got sick of go go go bang bang holler holler.
Still a half season of 24 to go. I can switch to Khatia Buniatishvili videos on Prime when holler holler gets annoying now that I'm done with Elementary. 
I DVR #TWD, Ray Donovan, NCIS, etc
Looking forward to upcoming seasons of Stranger Things & Sneaky Pete.


----------



## Pugg

Still enjoying Madam Sectary, if only T.V series where true. :angel:


----------



## Guest

Mowgli said:


> Thanks for reminding me about Mindhunter. Friends say it's worth watching.


Oh, absolutely. I don't know know about your sensibilities, but I find it dismaying to read Facebook comments complaining about the graphic sex and profanity, yet few people have complained about the graphic crime scene photos, including one of a sodomized boy. Some people have very messed up priorities!


----------



## Taplow

DeepR said:


> I am also about to start watching the latest official series, Star Trek Discovery. I don't expect much from it, but still, it deserves a chance (really though... another prequel ?!?).


It is surprisingly quite good. It is set in the ST universe but feels fresh and new. In fact there is much about it that doesn't really feel Trek at all. This impression is fuelled by an up to date production design, costumes and effects, and a new look for the Klingons. It actually feels more futuristic than past Treks, so it's hard to see it as a prequel, just something 'other', but nonetheless canon. However it has familiar characters and situations, and to some extent it goes where no Trek has gone before. Over all it is good SF, and worth taking the plunge.


----------



## DeepR

Thanks I will give it a shot.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Belgium TV is repeating the last season from Downton Abbey.


----------



## Mowgli

On Amazon Prime - Hand of God


----------



## MattB

John Adams (Miniseries) by Tom Hooper










Finally watched this miniseries from 2008. 
The cast is brillant, from Paul Giamatti to Stephen Dillane, and the stunning Laura Linney... 
The scene where John Adams meets King George III is one of my favorites. And the last Part (of the VII) is especially emotional at times. The Spanish are only mentionned in name but I thoroughly enjoyed how the French are seen by Americans.
Maybe the best miniseries I have ever watched.


----------



## Balthazar

Guilty pleasure: _*The Walking Dead*_










Guiltier pleasure: _*Archer*_


----------



## Blancrocher

The Knick (dir. Soderbergh)

Very well shot.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## ludwigii

I have never seen a tv series so far (I know I am a bit late ;D), so I decided to start with The Sopranos and I'm watching the first season.
It seems really well done.


----------



## MattB

Well, you're starting with one of the best, in my humble opinion.

Now, it's like a good book, sometimes it requires to read a real bunch of bad ones to realize the true extent of its qualities.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The final Episode

Intro





The last temptation of Bargearse


----------



## Pugg

​
:lol:


----------



## tdc

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The final Episode


Already? Kind of a sad moment. I've found some comfort in the fact I can come into this thread at my leisure and enjoy another installment of Bargearse.

I haven't watched the last few episodes yet. I'm going to wait until I'm in the right mood and savour them.


----------



## LezLee

There’s a nice anecdote about Shameless. The writer, Paul Abbott won a BAFTA for it. At the ceemony, not believing for a minute that he could have won, he got well and truly sloshed. When his name was announced he stumbled down amongst the tables and fell over Herbert Lom. Realising who it was he said “Oh I’m sorry, I thought you were dead”


----------



## Guest

I'm a fan of _Criminal Minds_, so I was eager to see Shemar Moore's new show, _S.W.A.T_. What a massive, stinking pile of ...well, just fill in the blanks. This show is obviously geared toward bored 12 year olds. I don't know what's worse: the string of clichés that passes for writing, the one-dimensional characters seemingly reading lines from cue cards, or the preposterous yet predictable plots. All of the above, I'd say.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

tdc said:


> Already? Kind of a sad moment. I've found some comfort in the fact I can come into this thread at my leisure and enjoy another installment of Bargearse.
> 
> I haven't watched the last few episodes yet. I'm going to wait until I'm in the right mood and savour them.


Watch for the brief appearance by Valdimir Lenin!


----------



## Dan Ante

*Mrs Brown's Boys.*


----------



## Pugg

Remake from the original movie.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2577192/


----------



## Guest

The Detectorists

Sublime, gentle, perceptive. Third and final series ends this week.


----------



## Blancrocher

dogen said:


> The Detectorists
> 
> Sublime, gentle, perceptive. Third and final series ends this week.


Only saw the first one, which I loved--looking forward to returning to the series.


----------



## ldiat

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm a fan of _Criminal Minds_, so I was eager to see Shemar Moore's new show, _S.W.A.T_. What a massive, stinking pile of ...well, just fill in the blanks. This show is obviously geared toward bored 12 year olds. I don't know what's worse: the string of clichés that passes for writing, the one-dimensional characters seemingly reading lines from cue cards, or the preposterous yet predictable plots. All of the above, I'd say.


me to about criminal minds. dont know why he left the show. suppose to b with his family but then does this show, speaking C minds, where was dr reed last show. and i watch NCIS and NCIS new orleans. what/why did jennifer esposito leave the show? and NCIS orleans why is Shalita Grant sometime on the show and some times not??? i like her


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> Only saw the first one, which I loved--looking forward to returning to the series.


There's a lovely article about it in today's Guardian.

https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2017/dec/09/detectorists-rich-portrait-unremarkable-lives-gone-slightly-awry-mackenzie-crook


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> me to about criminal minds. dont know why he left the show. suppose to b with his family but then does this show, speaking C minds, where was dr reed last show.


Dr. Reid has been absent for the last two episodes without explanation. Maybe Matthew Gray Gubler doesn't like all of the cast changes and wants less to do with the show? If he leaves, they might as well cancel the series.


----------



## Guest

I've been enjoying _Dark_ on Netflix. It's a creepy German thriller about boys disappearing into a forest in a small town. It's rather confusing at times (hard to explain without spoilers), so I hope it clears up soon--just 4 episodes left for me!


----------



## Mowgli

Kontrapunctus said:


> I've been enjoying _Dark_ on Netflix. It's a creepy German thriller about boys disappearing into a forest in a small town. It's rather confusing at times (hard to explain without spoilers), so I hope it clears up soon--just 4 episodes left for me!


Symmetrical things. Putting it in the queue.


----------



## Boston Charlie

I spent some of the weekend catching episodes of the "Gomer Pyle USMC" show on the "Decades" channel marathon dedicated to the memory of Jim Nabors. I've always been intrigued with how Nabor's goofy, backwoods, naïve (but good-hearted) character juxtaposed with his deep, straight-forward, operatic singing voice. Wikipedia describes "Gomer Pyle" as "deep escapism", a military show from the 1960s that completely ignores the Vietnam War. Even so, Nabors was later made an honorary corporal in the Marine Corps due to his work that depicted a Marine as honest, loyal and kind; quite an tribute for someone who never served. 

RIP, Jim Nabors


----------



## tdc

I watched the first 2 episodes in season 1 of Game of Thrones, and I don't think this show is going to be my thing. I might finish off the season eventually, but haven't felt compelled to watch anymore yet.

I asked for the new _Twin Peaks_ on blu ray for Christmas, regardless of whether I get it then or not I will be watching it soon.


----------



## Krummhorn

Finished the Longmire series ... sadly there will be no more new episodes as far as I know. 

Now into the series "The West Wing" (1999) with Martin Sheen on Netflix.


----------



## Pugg

Still with Shameless ( U.K version) hilarious.


----------



## Flamme

Great action as always...


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> I watched the first 2 episodes in season 1 of Game of Thrones, and I don't think this show is going to be my thing. I might finish off the season eventually, but haven't felt compelled to watch anymore yet.


I watched the first episode of season one, too! I agree--not too sure it's my thing, but it probably gets better as it goes along, and it certainly was highly acclaimed, so I'll stick with it for a while.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Still Bargearse reruns for me


----------



## MattB

tdc said:


> I watched the first 2 episodes in season 1 of Game of Thrones, and I don't think this show is going to be my thing. I might finish off the season eventually, but haven't felt compelled to watch anymore yet.
> 
> I asked for the new _Twin Peaks_ on blu ray for Christmas, regardless of whether I get it then or not I will be watching it soon.


It took me quite some time to get into Game of Thrones, even if fantasy is my thing, so I'ld advise you to take your time. Some seasons are real great cinema. And kudos for Twin Peaks, it may very well be my favorite show, and I am eagerly waiting for the release of The Return, here.



Krummhorn said:


> Finished the Longmire series ... sadly there will be no more new episodes as far as I know.


I love Longmire, unfortunately the last seasons have not been broadcasted here and I failed to find a decent supplier out of the uk. Sad to hear they don't plan to do more.



Flamme said:


> Great action as always...


Well, I've been quite disappointed with how this season of the Walking Dead turned out... Not sure I want to see what the rest of the season will be.

The Handmaid's Tale










Now, I have mixed feelings about this one. On one hand, it is very good cinema, even if very hard to watch at times, and it deserves the accolades it received, imho. On the other hand, even considering the context of the original book, I have the feeling that it went with the easy, politically correct, target here. A show this powerful should have taken more risks, in the hollywood sense of the term, I think. Still, it is very good Art.


----------



## DeepR

I envy you guys. I only wish I was new to Game of Thrones, so I had 70 hours (or something) to go. That would get me through winter easily. Yes, winter is coming.... There's so much in store for you, you have no idea... 

Let me just say one more thing about my favorite couple of GoT episodes: I've never been more excited and on the edge of my seat by anything I've ever watched on TV. In hindsight, the entire series was worth watching for those moments alone. 
Season 5, Episode 8: "Hardhome". That's the one that raised the bar. And the IMDB rating of 9,9 (!) is totally deserved (do not watch it now! )
Ok, I'm a fan...


----------



## Dan Ante

I thought the game of thrones was meant for kids


----------



## DeepR

Oh no, what made you think that? The world of Game of Thrones is much too brutal, violent and merciless for kids (there's also some sex and nudity). If I had watched the "Red Wedding" episode as a young kid (The Rains of Castamere), I might have been scarred for life.


----------



## Guest

Very good--once one accepts the premise...


----------



## Mowgli

Catching up on 1.5 seasons of Shameless. Lip and his girl. The glazed donut chin episode.


----------



## Flamme

Dan Ante said:


> I thought the game of thrones was meant for kids


Ive watched 3 seasons and gave up...Too much of ...Everything! Slicing, dicing, cursing, *****ing...


----------



## DeepR

^ And yet you watch The Walking Dead.


----------



## Pugg

Mowgli said:


> Catching up on 1.5 seasons of Shameless. Lip and his girl. The glazed donut chin episode.


UK or US version?


----------



## Mowgli

US ..................................


----------



## Flamme

DeepR said:


> ^ And yet you watch The Walking Dead.


Weeell...I like the story, its kind of possible in ''the real world'' and i like how the fight for survival and solidarity among people are depicted...From moral point of view the values of WD are much more positive than GOT ones, if there are any there...


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> I thought the game of thrones was meant for kids


It's like Lord of the Rings with ****.


----------



## Art Rock

I've just finished re-(re-)watching the complete seven seasons of GoT. Every time I'm hooked from start to finish, even though the shocking surprises along the way are of course no more surprises (but still shocking).


----------



## DeepR

Flamme said:


> Weeell...I like the story, its kind of possible in ''the real world'' and i like how the fight for survival and solidarity among people are depicted...From moral point of view the values of WD are much more positive than GOT ones, if there are any there...


Well, you have to accept that it's a fantasy world with different values. The struggle for power and survival can be absolutely brutal and merciless, which also makes it unpredictable. And that's one of my favorite aspects of the series (I haven't read the books). You never know what's going to happen next. A main character that you think will play an important role might die when you least expect it. The uncertainty of the survival of main characters leads to some extremely shocking or thrilling moments.

Really, it's nothing like Lord of the Rings, which is ultimately a simple black and white story of good vs evil.

Game of Thrones and its characters display all kinds of shades of grey between good and evil. Sometimes there seems to be no justice at all, but sometimes there will be. And some of the "good" characters will prevail at some point. But it takes a long time and it's a huge struggle.

I also like that the pure fantasy aspects of Game of Thrones (such as special powers, dragons, white walkers etc.) are applied very sparsely at the start and gradually start to play a bigger role as the series progresses.

Sex and nudity isn't happening all THAT much and is actually toned down a lot in the later seasons.

But what makes Game of Thrones really stand out is the fact that it succesfully creates a huge, sprawling, complex universe of a multitude of (mostly well acted) characters, settings and storylines and somehow manages to find the right pace and balance in all of that. 
It starts small, disjointed and it switches all over the place, but it gradually builds and builds until larger and more coherent events are set in motion. Finally the overall story arc, the game of thrones, takes over. Seasons 1 to 5 are all preparation and character building for larger things to come. In seasons 6 and 7, the pace is increased and many characters and storylines are wrapped up or become intertwined. This is all done in a way that is unprecedented in television history.

4 out of the 10 TV show episodes with a 9,9 rating on IMDB are Game of Thrones. That says something. GoT is popular for good reason. It's escapism to the max and I love it. People need to overcome their bias and enjoy the ride!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Mowgli said:


> US ..................................


I prefer the U.K version, more humor.


----------



## Guest

I just started watching _Salamander_ on Amazon Prime Video. It's a Dutch thriller about a bank heist (safe deposit boxes) that has terrible consequences. I've just watched one episode, but so far it's very good. Had to buy it, though, but $19.99 for 12 episodes isn't bad.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just started watching _Salamander_ on Amazon Prime Video. It's a Dutch thriller about a bank heist (safe deposit boxes) that has terrible consequences. I've just watched one episode, but so far it's very good. Had to buy it, though, but $19.99 for 12 episodes isn't bad.


Don't let our members from Belgium see this, it's their product.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Star

Little Women (BBC)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Don't let our members from Belgium see this, it's their product.


It's billed as a Dutch series set in Belgium. (I think they are speaking Dutch, correct?)


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> It's billed as a Dutch series set in Belgium. (I think they are speaking Dutch, correct?)


It's is a kind of Dutch, but they have their own words and they called it Flanders .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

its all dutch to me


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> Finished watching Sherlock Holmes and have moved on to these, alternating back and forth:


We've been watching these right along since I first posted back in Sept.; currently on Season 5, disc 2 of each series. We just got through watching ""Trials and Tribble-ations", the 104th episode of Deep Space Nine, the sixth episode of the fifth season. It was written as a tribute to the original Star Trek series, in the 30th anniversary year of the show. Immense fun watching them merge the footage and story from the original series with the time travel spin from the writers of Deep Space Nine. I've seen this before, but for someone who got to watch the original Star Trek series when it was first aired, this is my brand of nostalgia. Both shows were on for 7 seasons, so my movie watching will be on hold for yet another few months (I've never had brand new, factory sealed movies sit on the shelf for so long before).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


You need to get out more. Or at all, in fact.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I got more.....................


----------



## Pugg

Victoria (TV series)
Stunning filmed, Tom Huges is a great actor.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victoria_(TV_series)


----------



## Mowgli

Dark


....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## DeepR

Joe B said:


> We've been watching these right along since I first posted back in Sept.; currently on Season 5, disc 2 of each series. We just got through watching ""Trials and Tribble-ations", the 104th episode of Deep Space Nine, the sixth episode of the fifth season. It was written as a tribute to the original Star Trek series, in the 30th anniversary year of the show. Immense fun watching them merge the footage and story from the original series with the time travel spin from the writers of Deep Space Nine. I've seen this before, but for someone who got to watch the original Star Trek series when it was first aired, this is my brand of nostalgia. Both shows were on for 7 seasons, so my movie watching will be on hold for yet another few months (I've never had brand new, factory sealed movies sit on the shelf for so long before).


Nice that you're enjoying them. I sure miss the days of these good old Star Trek series. DS9 is in my opinion the finest achievement in Star Trek, and possibly sci-fi series in general. It has a special place for me. Voyager also had a number of terrific episodes, on par with the best of TNG. It's surely not as bad as some people say. 
Like many other fans, I wish they had continued the series following the TNG/DS9/VOY timeline, in similar style, when it was still relevant. What a missed opportunity and what a loss for sci-fi fans, considering what happened to Star Trek afterwards, in particular the reboot movies  (I haven't watched Discovery yet but I fear the worst based on first impressions).


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> It's is a kind of Dutch, but they have their own words and they called it Flanders .


The Dutch in the Netherlands sounds like Americans speaking made up Swedish:






The Dutch in Belgium sounds like made up Icelandic.


----------



## Dr Johnson

About to start re-watching:


----------



## philoctetes

New Amazon show Electric Dreams, based on works by PK Dick. 

Apparently more of Twilight Zone format than a continuing story, which is a huge relief to me. I don't care for the series based on novels I've read like Man in the High Castle or Handmaid's Tale, in fact the whole series concept is a dead horse in most cases, designed to hook viewers into regular couch spuds.

Having said that, the one series I actually watch, the Americans, starts its final season in March. We all have our potato patch.


----------



## Guest

The 4th season of _Black Mirror_. It's sort of a 21st century _Twilight Zone_, but much edgier and generally more disturbing. Wonderful social satire/criticism.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Jos

https://goo.gl/images/2Cn77n








Binged it in two evenings. Hmmwah....not bad, not super either


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Pugg

Keeping Up Appearances, tea time with Hyacinth and Elizabeth


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## DeepR

Started watching Blue Panet II by BBC/Attenborough.
Amazing, as usual. Some of the creatures living in the ocean defy imagination.
The sound effects are a little overdone.


----------



## Sloe

I have been watching the documentary series The Vietnam War:






Interesting but too much focus on America.
I miss that no South Korean and Australian veterans are interviewed.
Also no mention about the war against Cambodia and China after the unification.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## philoctetes

DeepR said:


> Started watching Blue Panet II by BBC/Attenborough.
> Amazing, as usual. Some of the creatures living in the ocean defy imagination.
> The sound effects are a little overdone.


WHAT you don't believe that a bending stalk of grass can sound like a squeeky door hinge up close, or that a lizard's eye sound like a camera shutter when it blinks?

Almost all the fatal encounters end with the cute one escaping the predator, pure Disney. Mating is always interpreted through heavy edits and Attenborough's cute spin talk. That's nature for ya.

But I can't watch the alternative bloodsoaked view on Nat Geo for very long, so give me Disney I guess.


----------



## tdc

I finished watching the new _Twin Peaks_. This show has a strong and sometimes strange effect on me, some of the scenes with 'Dougie' were so hilarious it caused me to get excited and flex all the muscles in my body and stamp my feet on the floor, other scenes were so intense I had to press pause for a moment to take a breathe and regain my composure before I could continue watching (like when evil Cooper finally caught up with Ray again).

The final two episodes I found a little perplexing, and they left me with a lot of questions, but over all I rate this season very highly and feel it is better than the original.


----------



## MattB

I started watching _Lucifer_ a few days ago. Not bad, quite entertaining. 
The whole show rests on the shoulders of British actor Tom Ellis.
Music is very well used too.


----------



## Pugg

DeepR said:


> Started watching Blue Panet II by BBC/Attenborough.
> Amazing, as usual. Some of the creatures living in the ocean defy imagination.
> The sound effects are a little overdone.


It's stunningly filmed and his narration makes it even more watchable.


----------



## Nate Miller

right now I'm in training for the Sanford and Son marathon on nickelodeon next month


----------



## IamTim

About the only TV show I watch with any sort of regularity these days are reruns of


----------



## philoctetes

I've already got the barbeque going for Saturday NFL madness...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## Guest

A new Netflix original (in French) called_ La Mante_ ("The Mantis")--a grisly serial killer investigation show. Episode one was very good, so here's hoping!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Mowgli

Kontrapunctus said:


> A new Netflix original (in French) called_ La Mante_ ("The Mantis")--a grisly serial killer investigation show. Episode one was very good, so here's hoping!


I have about 2.5 episodes of Dirk Gently left. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Pugg

Eastenders Theme Tune


----------



## Mowgli

Kontrapunctus said:


> A new Netflix original (in French) called_ La Mante_ ("The Mantis")--a grisly serial killer investigation show. Episode one was very good, so here's hoping!


If you get bored with that then you might like The Frozen Dead, Braquo or Spiral (Engrenages) better.

Frozen Dead - Pyrenees & cinematography - 1st season - I'm watching now.
Braquo - rule breaking cops & heavy violence but still reasonably intelligent - 4 seasons
Spiral - 5 seasons - another French cop show. First couple of seasons are OK. 3rd or 4th gets boring


----------



## Guest

Watched episode 1 of Hard Sun today (BBC). In two minds.....

Anyone else watched it?


----------



## Guest

Mowgli said:


> If you get bored with that then you might like The Frozen Dead, Braquo or Spiral (Engrenages) better.


It wasn't boring at all--quite the contrary!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Guest

I just watched the first episode of _Counterpart_ starring J.K. Simmons. It's very good so far--an intriguing premise (involves a parallel universe) and is well acted. Simmons has to play two versions of himself. I think the technical term for this type of show is a "mind****."


----------



## Taplow

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just watched the first episode of _Counterpart_ starring J.K. Simmons. It's very good so far--an intriguing premise (involves a parallel universe) and is well acted. Simmons has to play two versions of himself. I think the technical term for this type of show is a "mind****."


Yes, I also saw the pilot. Looks very promising. Looking forward to see whether the rest of the series hold up the standard and retains my interest.


----------



## The Deacon

From the producers of "Sherlock".

THE GUILTY (2015)

Yet another BBC missing child investigation film.
Ho hum.

Get on another horse, will you BBC? Cobble us something different together for a change, why don't youse.


----------



## Guest

I've started watching _Mosaic_ on HBO and _The Alienist_ on TNT. Both are excellent so far.


----------



## Kivimees

We are being treated to the latest season of "Doc Martin" here. 

'Joe Penhale' is the star of the show. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Bing watching two episodes of Victoria, I think we've seen enough now.


----------



## DeepR

How The Universe Works Season 6

"Popularized" science, over the top visuals and sound, lots and lots of speculation/theorizing by the scientists involved.... but despite all of that, it's still damn interesting and thought provoking.


----------



## Guest

I just started watching _Absentia_ on Amazon Prime Video. An FBI agent goes missing while investigating a serial killer. Very gripping so far.


----------



## Mowgli

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just started watching _Absentia_ on Amazon Prime Video. An FBI agent goes missing while investigating a serial killer. Very gripping so far.


Binged it in about a day. Very good show. Now I'm binge watching The Expanse on Prime.

EDIT - oops. I just checked and I watched 5 eps of Absentia. I saved 5 "for later"


----------



## Barbebleu

Gomorrah, Season 3. - Italian series about the Neapolitan Mafia. Binge watched all twelve episodes in six days. Brilliant stuff. Forza Ciro di Marzio!!


----------



## MattB

Barbebleu said:


> Gomorrah, Season 3.


Brilliant show. Should be available in France in a few days, I'm waiting for it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Episode One of _Randall & Hopkirk (Deceased)_ - about a private detective duo in London, one of which is murdered in a hit-and-run in the opening few minutes and then comes back as a ghost to help his partner solve his murder and then other crimes in subsequent episodes. Think this originally came out in 1969. One of my favourite ATV shows as a kid - UK viewers of a certain age group may remember it well.

Ironic that the actor who plays the ghost (Kenneth Cope) is still alive whereas his still-living partner (Mike Pratt) died back in 1976.


----------



## Chromatose

IamTim said:


> About the only TV show I watch with any sort of regularity these days are reruns of
> 
> View attachment 100774


Why? To get drunk and laugh at how ridiculous it all is?


----------



## Chromatose

Fargo seasons One and Two. Incredible television better than the Coens outing there and that is saying a lot. 

Twin Peaks the Return, was there truly are no words. Most likely the best stuff Lynch has ever done.

Why all the love for GoT? Fantasy nonsense w/ too much incest.


----------



## tdc

Chromatose said:


> Fargo seasons One and Two. Incredible television better than the Coens outing there and that is saying a lot.


Haven't watched this, but generally like the Coen Bros. Interesting, might have to check this out...



Chromatose said:


> Twin Peaks the Return, was there truly are no words. Most likely the best stuff Lynch has ever done.


Such an incredible, visually stunning, hilarious, scary, dark/light, intense ride. Fantastic show, one of my all time favorites. Good to know someone else appreciates this show.



Chromatose said:


> Why all the love for GoT? Fantasy nonsense w/ too much incest.


I may give this another chance eventually but essentially I agree with you and don't get it either. Few things are more vomit inducing to me than watching a bunch of so-called 'royal' scumbags prancing around like in this show.


----------



## Dr Johnson

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Thought that was Barry Crocker for a moment.


----------



## Chromatose

Fargo was so good, Breaking Bad is probably my favorite show but this is right up there and different in that it's an anthology.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dr Johnson said:


> Thought that was Barry Crocker for a moment.


this guy you mean


----------



## Dr Johnson

Yes. The guy who played Barry McKenzie.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yep, but you know I couldn't resist


----------



## LezLee

Dr Johnson said:


> Homeland, series 6 and Line Of Duty, series 4.


A new series of the magnificent Line of Duty is due early next year.


----------



## DeepR

Just got Netflix, should be interesting. I like that all the Star Trek series are on there (save for the original I think). It's tempting to start watching one of those again.

I started with Homeland, but I'm not sure if I'm interested. It's so... American.
Looking forward to the Bridge (Bron/Broen) season 4.


----------



## Dr Johnson

LezLee said:


> A new series of the magnificent Line of Duty is due early next year.


Hurrah! .

It is the best drama the BBC (or ITV and C4) have done in ages.


----------



## Pugg

SHAMELESS (UK) S02 E-XMAS SPECIAL

:lol:


----------



## Mowgli

The past few days I watched the first 4 episodes of Absentia (Prime), then the available 4 episodes of Counterpart (Starz), then all 23 episodes of The Expanse (Prime). 
All excellent entertainment - Now for the rest of Absentia (6 more eps).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Joe B

Finally finished all 7 seasons of Star Trek Deep Space Nine and Star Trek Voyager (started in Oct). Just started this show tonight. A wacky western with sci-fi thrown into the mix. Bruce Campbell is excellent as Brisco County, Jr.


----------



## Mowgli

Binge watched 10 episodes of Babylon Berlin over the weekend
Saw the same actress on Counterpoint tonight.


----------



## Capeditiea

The Monogatari series... for i think the 5th or 6th time.


----------



## The Deacon

Twin Peaks (25 years later)


----------



## Joe B

Arrived the other day. My wife is familiar with this series. I saw my first episode tonight...entertaining.


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> Arrived the other day. My wife is familiar with this series. I saw my first episode tonight...entertaining.


This is a great series ... the 1920's is my favorite era ~ the _fashions_ are to die for! 
Does Mrs. Joe B read the books, too?


----------



## Joe B

laurie said:


> This is a great series ... the 1920's is my favorite era ~ the _fashions_ are to die for!
> Does Mrs. Joe B read the books, too?


I just asked. She says she's read them all and enjoyed them tremendously.

edit: I would never know....she reads books like I buy and listen to CD's


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> I just asked. She says she's read them all and enjoyed them tremendously.
> 
> edit: I would never know....she reads books like I buy and listen to CD's


:lol: That's awesome ~ do her bookshelves have their own room, like your CDs do? 
If she has any recommendations of other 1920's/30's mystery book series like Mrs Fisher, tell her I would love to hear about them!


----------



## Joe B

laurie said:


> :lol: That's awesome ~ do her bookshelves have their own room, like your CDs do?
> If she has any recommendations of other 1920's/30's mystery book series like Mrs Fisher, tell her I would love to hear about them!


I just asked about other book series. She says the "Maisie Dobbs" series is really good.

She does not have her own room for books....that one is shared. But she doesn't really need one. We are just over a mile from the local library, where everyone knows her by name. They often call the house to let her know that books she's after have arrived. Weekly visits are routine.


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> I just asked about other book series. She says the "Maisie Dobbs" series is really good.
> 
> She does not have her own room for books....that one is shared. But she doesn't really need one. We are just over a mile from the local library, where everyone knows her by name. They often call the house to let her know that books she's after have arrived. Weekly visits are routine.


So, her hobby is_ waaay_ cheaper than yours, then?! :lol: 
Who says people don't use libraries anymore?! One of my daughters just moved into a new apartment building; she's super excited because it's actually _in view_ of the local library!

Please thank your wife for the book recommendation


----------



## Pugg

Cheers , bing watching some episodes, the dialogue alone is worth a fortune. 
Bit like T.C .


----------



## Kevin Pearson

My wife and I love British mysteries and we found this show on Netflix called Hinterland. I wasn't too sure I liked the series until I got to the 2nd season because it's so dark. Each episode involves the investigation of at least one murder but there is also an overarching storyarch that gets more interesting as the series goes along. The main detective is not really all that likeable of a character and has a lot of angst but the reasons why become more obvious as the series progresses.


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> Cheers , bing watching some episodes, the dialogue alone is worth a fortune.
> Bit like T.C .


One of my favorite lines from Norm:


----------



## laurie

Kevin Pearson said:


> My wife and I love British mysteries and we found this show on Netflix called Hinterland. I wasn't too sure I liked the series until I got to the 2nd season because it's so dark. Each episode involves the investigation of at least one murder but there is also an overarching storyarch that gets more interesting as the series goes along. The main detective is not really all that likeable of a character and has a lot of angst but the reasons why become more obvious as the series progresses.


This is a great show! I caught a few random episodes on PBS recently, & it sucked me in immediately ~ kind of surprising, because I usually am not drawn to such dark series as this. I love the soundtrack music, too ~ perfectly brooding, unsettling, atmospheric. I need to get this set, so I can start at the beginning ~ & in order!


----------



## laurie

Does anyone watch the British series *Shetland*? What do you think?
(Amazon is recommending it to me as I'm shopping for the Hinterland dvd,  )


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Cheers , bing watching some episodes, the dialogue alone is worth a fortune.
> Bit like T.C .


Have you seen the spinoff_ Frasier_? I like it as much or possibly more than _Cheers_.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Have you seen the spinoff_ Frasier_? I like it as much or possibly more than _Cheers_.


Yes I did but this one in on telly now so I record a few so we can laugh out loud,as I said just like T.C. that dialogue bickering. 
no doubt that Fraiser will follow.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

laurie said:


> Does anyone watch the British series *Shetland*? What do you think?
> (Amazon is recommending it to me as I'm shopping for the Hinterland dvd,  )


We have watched Shetland and found it very good, Laurie. I think it was only two series though. Maybe 7 or 8 episodes? Worth a watch. It was on Neflix if you have that.


----------



## LezLee

laurie said:


> Does anyone watch the British series *Shetland*? What do you think?
> (Amazon is recommending it to me as I'm shopping for the Hinterland dvd,  )


Shetland's excellent but you really need to start from the beginning to understand the relationships between the main characters. 
There have been 3 series and the fourth has just started here. You might need sub-titles!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Have you seen the spinoff_ Frasier_? I like it as much or possibly more than _Cheers_.


Frasier starts next week, I believe from episode 1 .


----------



## Mowgli

On Amazon Prime


----------



## Guest

We just started a Hulu trial and are enjoying _The Looming Tower_, a dramatization of the conflicts between the CIA and FBI 3 years before the 9/11 attack. Nearly as good or possibly better than _Homeland_. Stars Jeff Daniels.


----------



## Pugg

Victoria no 9 / from 10.
Thank goodness it stops .


----------



## Guest

Just started _The Handmaid's Tale_ on Hulu--superb so far.


----------



## Kieran

Endeavour, season 5. Very good!


----------



## Pugg

Keeping Up Appearances......:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A combination cooking and dating reality show, where the losing guy or girl becomes the dish even if they are not a dish


----------



## realdealblues

Currently showing my girlfriend one of my favorites:

Agatha Christie's Poirot starring David Suchet. 







We're currently on Series/Season 10 so I think we have about 15 episodes left. 
She loves Poirot which makes me happy


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> Victoria no 9 / from 10.
> Thank goodness it stops .


Finally episode 10 from 10


----------



## Mowgli

Hard Sun on Hulu


----------



## ldiat

NCIS Washington(filmed in Ca.:lol NCIS New Orleans - Bull - NCIS LA - and Americas test kitchen(love Bridget)


----------



## Joe B

realdealblues said:


> Currently showing my girlfriend one of my favorites:
> 
> Agatha Christie's Poirot starring David Suchet.
> View attachment 102105
> 
> We're currently on Series/Season 10 so I think we have about 15 episodes left.
> She loves Poirot which makes me happy


Watched the whole set with my wife (post #289 on 8/12/17). My wife also loves Poirot, and I thoroughly enjoyed the shows. David Suchet and the rest of the regular cast were excellent. I put this in the same league as the Jeremy Brett "Sherlock Holmes" series.


----------



## realdealblues

Joe B said:


> Watched the whole set with my wife (post #289 on 8/12/17). My wife also loves Poirot, and I thoroughly enjoyed the shows. David Suchet and the rest of the regular cast were excellent. I put this in the same league as the Jeremy Brett "Sherlock Holmes" series.


Jeremy Brett's Sherlock Holmes series was one of the first things I showed her when we started dating. Still one of her favorites as well! I remember watching them all back in the 80's and early 90's over and over again. I taped them all on VHS and wore those tapes out. I'm so happy to have them both on Blu Ray now. I like most all of the British mystery series over the years (Inspector Morse, Miss Marple, Midsomer Murders, etc.) but "Sherlock Holmes" and "Poirot" have always been my two favorites.


----------



## Kieran

realdealblues said:


> Jeremy Brett's Sherlock Holmes series was one of the first things I showed her when we started dating. Still one of her favorites as well! I remember watching them all back in the 80's and early 90's over and over again. I taped them all on VHS and wore those tapes out. I'm so happy to have them both on Blu Ray now. I like most all of the British mystery series over the years (Inspector Morse, Miss Marple, Midsomer Murders, etc.) but "Sherlock Holmes" and "Poirot" have always been my two favorites.


All those series are made by ITV, which has gone through a golden age of Sunday night mysteries, including also Foyle's War, which was a good show. Midsomer Murders was a bit light, but the Morse series, including Lewis and Endeavour, are high quality shows, and I like how they found a recurring role for John Thaw's daughter Abigail in Endeavour, and also a part for his widow.

The Jeremy Brett Sherlock Holmes is still the benchmark for me, because although I love Poirot and the various versions of Miss Marple, the Conan Doyle stories were so good. And Jeremy Brett was so extraordinarily intense as Holmes. But all of these shows are welcome for me. I'm still watching season 5 of Endeavour, and it's high quality stuff...


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Several friends have recommended we watch The Flash and I'm kind of surprised that we are finding it pretty entertaining. I'm pretty sure I now the direction the show is going, though. I hope it doesn't get too predictable for me to enjoy it.


----------



## MattB

Finished *Gommora Season 3*. Not as good as previous seasons. Still interesting though.

Watching *The Walking Dead Season 8, Part II*. How the mighty have fallen...


----------



## Kieran

MattB said:


> Finished *Gommora Season 3*. Not as good as previous seasons. Still interesting though.
> 
> Watching *The Walking Dead Season 8, Part II*. How the mighty have fallen...


How's that going, Matt? I loved the walking dead but I feel it's been treading water a while now. I'm only on episode 5 of season 8...


----------



## Taplow

I have recently been watching the George Gently series with Martin Shaw and Lee Ingleby. An enjoyable diversion.


----------



## Kieran

Taplow said:


> I have recently been watching the George Gently series with Martin Shaw and Lee Ingleby. An enjoyable diversion.


It is very good, isn't it? Ingleby's character can be clueless and hilarious at times, and whole thing is very well acted too.

I'm watching the first episode of the recent season of Shetland, a show which has improved each season...


----------



## MattB

Kieran said:


> How's that going, Matt? I loved the walking dead but I feel it's been treading water a while now. I'm only on episode 5 of season 8...


As always, the acting is good, but the storylines and dialog are almost ridiculous from times to times. I have been watching this show since it began, as I loved the comics, and some seasons have been really good, but that last eight season is so disappointing. How can one write such poor dialog and storylines for such good actors amazes me.


----------



## Kieran

MattB said:


> As always, the acting is good, but the storylines and dialog are almost ridiculous from times to times. I have been watching this show since it began, as I loved the comics, and some seasons have been really good, but that last eight season is so disappointing. How can one write such poor dialog and storylines for such good actors amazes me.


Yeah. And it's dragging its heels. And though Jeffrey Dean Morgan is a fabulous actor, the character of Negan hasn't struck the same chord with me as The Governor, and I don't think this is JDM's fault, entirely...


----------



## ldiat

oh yes "Blind Spot"


----------



## Mowgli

ldiat said:


> oh yes "Blind Spot"


I watched the 1st season in RT but I'll binge the rest on Hulu when it's complete.

It's been Jessica Jones & Sneaky Pete the past few nights.


----------



## Kieran

Kind of binge watched 4 episodes of season 4 of Shetland today - great stuff!


----------



## LezLee

Kieran said:


> Kind of binge watched 4 episodes of season 4 of Shetland today - great stuff!


I really love Shetland. My Scottish friends complain that not one person in it has a Shetland accent!


----------



## Kieran

LezLee said:


> I really love Shetland. My Scottish friends complain that not one person in it has a Shetland accent!


That's interesting! It's a gorgeous place, by the look of it, would love to visit. This series has gotten better every season, I think. Can't wait for the final episode this week...


----------



## walkingonair

I am watching Classic Dr. Who on Britbox. I just love those old ones. Recently finished watching SG1 and SG Atlantis.


----------



## MattB

Finished watching the first season of *The Deuce*. Very enjoyable show. Another great work by Simon & Pelecanos.


----------



## Taplow

walkingonair said:


> I am watching Classic Dr. Who on *Britbox*. I just love those old ones. Recently finished watching SG1 and SG Atlantis.


What a shame that's not available in Europe.


----------



## Pugg

Mr. Selfridge is on again season 3 .


----------



## senza sordino

I'm currently watching the Inspector Morse series. It's being repeated here on our provincial public broadcaster. I watch a lot of the detective series: Hinterland, Shetland, A Touch of Frost, Inspector Lynley, Poirot, Miss Marple, Lewis. I can watch them as repeats too because I've seen so many. I've seen so many I can't remember who did it in each episode so I can watch repeats.


----------



## Kieran

senza sordino said:


> I'm currently watching the Inspector Morse series. It's being repeated here on our provincial public broadcaster. I watch a lot of the detective series: Hinterland, Shetland, A Touch of Frost, Inspector Lynley, Poirot, Miss Marple, Lewis. I can watch them as repeats too because I've seen so many. I've seen so many I can't remember who did it in each episode so I can watch repeats.


Just finished the recent season of Endeavour yesterday, and I really enjoyed Lewis - but it's been a long time since I seen Morse. I'm due a visit - I wonder how well it holds up?


----------



## LezLee

Kieran said:


> Kind of binge watched 4 episodes of season 4 of Shetland today - great stuff!


Just watched the last episode of Shetland. Wow! Best series yet!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kieran said:


> Just finished the recent season of Endeavour yesterday, and I really enjoyed Lewis - but it's been a long time since I seen Morse. I'm due a visit - I wonder how well it holds up?


Morse at his grumpiest comes out with some great lines. I can't remember the episode but Morse is outside washing the Jag with opera blaring in the background when Lewis comes up and tells him there's been another murder. Without looking up Morse grunts, 'I hope it's the landlord at the Bullfinch, Lewis - teach him to keep his beer properly...'.


----------



## LezLee

elgars ghost said:


> Morse at his grumpiest comes out with some great lines. I can't remember the episode but Morse is outside washing the Jag with opera blaring in the background when Lewis comes up and tells him there's been another murder. Without looking up Morse grunts, 'I hope it's the landlord at the Bullfinch, Lewis - teach him to keep his beer properly...'.


My friend Alma Cullen whom I worked with in Liverpool libraries, is a playwright and wrote several Morse episodes. Sounds like her sense of humour!


----------



## Kieran

elgars ghost said:


> Morse at his grumpiest comes out with some great lines. I can't remember the episode but Morse is outside washing the Jag with opera blaring in the background when Lewis comes up and tells him there's been another murder. Without looking up Morse grunts, 'I hope it's the landlord at the Bullfinch, Lewis - teach him to keep his beer properly...'.


I'll be curious to see how close the younger character in Endeavour is like his adult self, in Morse.



LezLee said:


> Just watched the last episode of Shetland. Wow! Best series yet!


Oooh! I'll watch it tonight, can't wait. The twist with Duncan last week kinda had me gripped. I like Duncan, I think he's not a killer, but his ladykiller ways have caught up with him, it seems...


----------



## senza sordino

Have any of you come across this blog?
https://morseandlewisandendeavour.com

Some guy has summarized every episode of Morse, Lewis and Endeavour. Plot summary, cast, what music is played, art hanging on the wall, literary references, locations, connections with other episodes and other series. It's very thoughtful and thorough. There are characters in Morse who show up again as their younger selves in Endeavour. And have you ever wondered what music was played in each episode? It's all there. The entire Morse universe is detailed. It's a treasure trove of information. Be careful, there are spoilers, so if you haven't seen the episode and you're reading about it you might find out who dunnit.


----------



## LezLee

Wow! Thanks senza! I’ll pass that link round my friends.
Watching Endeavour, we’ve been enjoying references both spoken and visual, to other TV programmes and news items of the time. Good fun.
‘elgars ghost’ might have noticed a couple of weeks ago, when they were in Birmingham, there was a ‘Crossroads Motel’ at ‘King’s Oak’


----------



## Kieran

LezLee said:


> Wow! Thanks senza! I'll pass that link round my friends.
> Watching Endeavour, we've been enjoying references both spoken and visual, to other TV programmes and news items of the time. Good fun.
> 'elgars ghost' might have noticed a couple of weeks ago, when they were in Birmingham, there was a 'Crossroads Motel' at 'King's Oak'


I noticed that! I thought it was very clever, and it still fit in the tale...


----------



## cwarchc

The Americans on Amazon Prime
Really enjoying it


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> Currently showing my girlfriend one of my favorites:
> 
> Agatha Christie's Poirot starring David Suchet.
> View attachment 102105
> 
> We're currently on Series/Season 10 so I think we have about 15 episodes left.
> She loves Poirot which makes me happy


Currently showing on Belgium telly, so I recorded a couple for a lazy night in.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Quatermass for a younger audience. Very good.


----------



## Score reader

Re-watching all seasons for the third time, can't get enough:


----------



## Pugg

​Started disc 2, it's all so dark and gloomy .


----------



## tdc

Watching Star Trek: The Next Generation, recently picked up the complete series on blu ray.


----------



## LezLee

There’s an Agatha Christie on next Sunday, neither Poirot nor Marple but a psychological one.

‘Ordeal By Innocence’
Sunday 1st April BBC 1 9.00pm


----------



## Kieran

Just finished binge-watching Maltese: The Mafia Detective, and Italian crime drama set in 1970's Sicily. For those familiar with Inspector Montalbano, this is different, but equally high in quality. A more ruthless take on the all-pervasiveness in Sicilian life this evil organisation holds, it'll have you on the edge of your seat til you fall on the floor, then it'll have you on the edge of the floor. it's that good...


----------



## Pugg

LezLee said:


> There's an Agatha Christie on next Sunday, neither Poirot nor Marple but a psychological one.
> 
> 'Ordeal By Innocence'
> Sunday 1st April BBC 1 9.00pm


If the movie is as good as the book we are having a treat.


----------



## Merl

Really enjoying '13 Reasons Why' on Netflix. Interesting idea.


----------



## LezLee

Just checked the details. It’s actually a 3-part series. Wiki says:

“In July 2017, BBC One announced a three-episode series based on Ordeal by Innocence. It will be filmed in Inverkip, Scotland, and star Bill Nighy as Leo Argyle, Anna Chancellor as Rachel Argyle, Eleanor Tomlinson as Mary Argyle, Matthew Goode as Phillip Durrant, and Alice Eve as Gwenda Vaughan. The script was written by Sarah Phelps, who adapted two other Christie miniseries for the BBC: And Then There Were None and The Witness for the Prosecution.

On 10 November 2017 the BBC announced that the series would not be broadcast until allegations against Ed Westwick, who appears in the show, had been resolved.In January 2018, the production team returned to Scotland to commence reshooting, replacing Westwick with Christian Cooke.”

I like Bill Nighy and Anna Chancellor, don’t know the others.


----------



## Jacck

I rarely watch TV series, but I made an exception now. I read the book "The Alienist" by Caleb Carr and they made a TV series after it now, so I watched it. (I am in the middle of watching)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4604612/


----------



## Pugg

Tried Eastenders again, what a load of bulls####


----------



## Pugg

A few episodes from Cheers, I love the writhing and the bickering between Diane /Carla and how everybody is taking a muck at Cliff.


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> I rarely watch TV series, but I made an exception now. I read the book "The Alienist" by Caleb Carr and they made a TV series after it now, so I watched it. (I am in the middle of watching)
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4604612/


I was a bit disappointed. Some/most of the actors were rather weak. The novel is immeasurably better!


----------



## MattB

Finished watching the first and only season of *Quarry* (2016). Good show. Great performances from Logan Marshall-Green and Damon Herriman. The story was a bit slow and thin, but that mood, oh that mood.


----------



## Kieran

Watched The Sinner on Netflix. 

This was good, but slightly contrived and longwinded. A perfect show for the #metoo crowd, but to explain why I’d have to post spoilers. Bill Pullman is excellent, albeit with a totally unnecessary back story that adds little...


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> There's an Agatha Christie on next Sunday, neither Poirot nor Marple but a psychological one.
> 
> 'Ordeal By Innocence'
> Sunday 1st April BBC 1 9.00pm


We watched it last night and thought it was brilliant. Looking forward to the next episode.

Did you watch it?


----------



## Guest

The only downside was I caught the end of the Generation Game. To call it "dreadful" would be unfair to things that are dreadful. Apparently even the beeb thought it was, splicing two shows into one to try to compensate. I wish I could unsee it.


----------



## Strange Magic

Via Netflix DVD: Australian series _A Place to Call Home_. Best soap opera ever made--compelling characters, wonderfully cast, totally engaging.

We watch, via DVD and PBS, pretty much all British and ex-colony/dominion crime & mystery series, new and old. Watching _New Tricks_ over again as reruns. _Shetlands, Vera, Dr. Blake, Murdoch Mysteries, etc., etc._. Watch 'em all.


----------



## The Deacon

THE CASUAL VACANCY (UK, 2015, 4 part (mini-series?)

Third time The Deacon is watching this.
One of the best things I've seen come out of Britain in a long while.

This is the type of film no American could make.

I guessed correctly that this is the style of film that could only be written by a woman - and I was correct. From the novel by J.K. (Harry Potter) Rowling, screenplay written by Sarah Phelps.

Like a modern-day Dickens in that there are something like 24 reaccuring characters, yet you never get bogged-down - it all flows smoothly. Phelps did a wonderful job paring-down the over-400-page novel to a 3 hour film.


Barry (Rory Kinnear) is the village's Goodfellow; crusader,guardian for humanity. The seeming-sole force of good amongst all these selfish people. He is the lynchpin for possible future good, but he dies (of an aneurism) early in the film -and even earlier in the novel. He is the created "vacancy". The three males running for village Council are all pathetic and weak-willed. Easily manipulated by the Machiavellian, but charming Morrison couple (Gambon & wife, McKenzie). Progress is going to have its way and it will be no contest.

Julia McKenzie (Miss Marple) is magnificent in this.

A gentle, un-forced sadness runs through this story of idyllic , modern-day village Pagford and "progress" VS the poor.

Fine, clever soundtrack as well.

Highly, highly recommended.


----------



## hpowders

Why, Roseanne of course! Finally a show for conservative right-wingers! Yay!!! :clap:


----------



## Pugg

Will and Grace, season 6


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Family Feud on channel 51, its riveting


----------



## LezLee

dogen said:


> We watched it last night and thought it was brilliant. Looking forward to the next episode.
> 
> Did you watch it?


Yes, I thought it was very well written and acted. Anna Chancellor and Bill Nighy usually guarantee quality. Looking forward to the rest as I don't remember the story. Just one thing spoilt it for me - the completely unnecessary, relentless and highly irritating background music. I had to keep muting the sound and using subtitles. Why do they do this in spite of constant complaints from viewers? Grrrrr!


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> Yes, I thought it was very well written and acted. Anna Chancellor and Bill Nighy usually guarantee quality. Looking forward to the rest as I don't remember the story. Just one thing spoilt it for me - the completely unnecessary, relentless and highly irritating background music. I had to keep muting the sound and using subtitles. Why do they do this in spite of constant complaints from viewers? Grrrrr!


I agree in principle, though I didn't notice it TBH in this. I did get irritated by it in Blue Planet II. I don't mind if it adds something to the programme but nobody needs spoonfeeding to be told what's going on (it's tense music, because it's a tense scene, so feel tense!)

"Constant complaints" - do I detect an RT reader?


----------



## LezLee

("Constant complaints" - do I detect an RT reader? )

Certainly, never missed an issue, even on holiday


----------



## Guest

I bet you're a Points of View regular then 

(I thought "And then there were None", with Charles Dance, was really good too - same producer and writer: Sarah Phelps)


----------



## Pugg

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4015216/


----------



## MattB

Just watched the first episode of *Fear The Walking Dead Season IV*, and it was surprisingly good.

Like, better than everything *TWD Season VIII* showed. They kept it simple, with a light _Book of Eli_ in Texas vibe, and the newly introduced actors, Maggie Grace & Garret Dillahunt did a good job, alongside Lennie James.

I was almost disappointed to see the main actors show up...


----------



## Guest

I'm enjoying these two new series:


----------



## Flamme

Awesome series, absolute recommendation!


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103386

We are watching this on Belgium T.V


----------



## Joe B

The wife and I are watching (again) the remastered versions of the original Star Trek series. Currently on disc 4 of Season 1. Picture quality is excellent. I bought this when it first came out. One side is DVD, the other is HD DVD. Anyone remember that format?


----------



## KenOC

Catching up with Mozart in the Jungle. Watched the last three episodes of season 3 and the first of season 4. Very much like a soap opera now, a full-fledged chick flick. I expect to see it on PBS one of these days.


----------



## KenOC

After dissing it, I have to give some credit to Mozart in the Jungle. It's nice to have a series about classical music! Some detail from last night's watching.

Hailey Rutledge, the female lead, an oboist, has her conducting debut in a night club. Her lead violinist quits in a huff. Meanwhile, the composer of the piece she is scheduled to debut, the New York Symphony's "conductor extraneous" Thomas Pembridge (a somewhat bitter Malcolm McDowell) decides to change his entire score at the last minute. Joshua Bell happens by and sits in as first violin to save the show.

A bit later, Hailey is sitting on a pier, depressed that her audition for an oboist's chair in the symphony has failed. Nannerl Mozart, in full regalia (see picture), shows up to commiserate and to complain that she, too, was pushed aside in favor of her younger brother Wolfgang once she became married.

It's really nice to see this stuff on the mass market, and presented in an intelligent way.


----------



## DeepR

Africa (2013)

BBC/Attenborough. It's not like I had any doubts it was going to be good.


----------



## ldiat

"lethal weapon", has been renewed but: Word broke last week that star Clayne Crawford, who plays Martin Riggs, was in line to be fired from the series owing to “bad behavior” on set.
Riggs got shot in the season finale.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> "lethal weapon", has been renewed but: Word broke last week that star Clayne Crawford, who plays Martin Riggs, was in line to be fired from the series owing to "bad behavior" on set.
> Riggs got shot in the season finale.


He is just acting out the Mel role to a tee


----------



## MattB

Watched the first season of _*The Expanse*_.

I had never heard of this show before reading that it had been cancelled following the last season and was looking for a new network. Quite surprisingly, despite a barely OK cast, that thing is pretty decent and entertaining. The story is actually interesting, which is not that common in these kinds of sci fi shows and the visuals are way better than what you would expect. Now the music is pretty disappointing, you even ask yourself if there is any kind of soundtrack at all from times to times, but the story is compelling enough that you want to see what comes next. I guess that the original novels by Daniel Abraham and Ty Franck must be quite good. That is, if you love sci fi.


----------



## Kieran

MattB said:


> Watched the first season of _*The Expanse*_.
> 
> I had never heard of this show before reading that it had been cancelled following the last season and was looking for a new network. Quite surprisingly, despite a barely OK cast, that thing is pretty decent and entertaining. The story is actually interesting, which is not that common in these kinds of sci fi shows and the visuals are way better than what you would expect. Now the music is pretty disappointing, you even ask yourself if there is any kind of soundtrack at all from times to times, but the story is compelling enough that you want to see what comes next. I guess that the original novels by Daniel Abraham and Ty Franck must be quite good. That is, if you love sci fi.


Yeah, I love that show. It holds up well from a sci fi perspective too. Binged on this, then binged on Altered Carbon, both great shows, imho...


----------



## Rogerx

Part 2 from A very English theme, very boring

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/20...scandal-on-tv/


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Frontline a take on Stateline.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontline_(Australian_TV_series)


----------



## Tennessee Dave

Watching all of the Morse and Inspector Lewis series on Prime. Great stuff. I envy you Brits with regards to the quality of the programming you have. So many great ones.


----------



## LezLee

Tennessee Dave said:


> Watching all of the Morse and Inspector Lewis series on Prime. Great stuff. I envy you Brits with regards to the quality of the programming you have. So many great ones.


'Endeavour' is really good too. It's the start of Morse's career when he's a Detective-Constable. Shaun Evans is excellent as Morse but all the actors are perfect for their roles. All the period details are spot on as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Shakespeare & Hathaway - Private Investigators


Nice and entertaining.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Going places with Ernie Dingo


----------



## KenOC

Started season 4 of _Bosch _tonight on Amazon. Excellent quality, good acting, and complex plotting. But very dark and very grim. Hard-bitten but (mostly) by-the-book police detective solves crimes while beset by corruption inside and outside the LA police department and city government. An absorbing dystopia.

The series is based on the popular novels by Michael Connelly, who is the executive producer.

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/tv/bosch/s04


----------



## MattB

Currently watching *Westworld* Season 2, and it's excellent. 
Maybe the greatest sci fi show since Battlestar Galactica (2004). 
Ramin Djawadi's work on the soundtrack is interesting too.


----------



## elgar's ghost

First instalment of the third and final series of _Versailles_ begun on BBC last night, and I managed to miss nearly all of it. I'm no prude but even in the twenty minutes I saw there seemed to be the usual amount of gratuitous shagging in it. The series overall has received mixed reviews but I've enjoyed it by and large.


----------



## DonAlfonso

I've been watching the CNN four part mini-series 1968
What a year that was. I was living in downtown Detroit when Martin Luther King and later Bobby Kennedy were shot and killed.
Saw Eugene McArthy at Tiger Stadium, couldn't get off work to go to the Chicago convention though.
Fifty years have gone by but I still get teary with the footage of Bobby Kennedy at the hotel in California and later the funeral train.
Don't know why they'd have Tom Hanks as one of the commentators, he'd have been 12 at the time, but I guess when you're the producer.....
I'd highly recommend the series.


----------



## KenOC

_Bosch_, season 4 episodes 3 and 4. Superb writing, shooting, and production values. Unfortunately, a long-serving and beloved character (Bosch's ex-wife) was slaughtered by dastards on a motorcycle, evidently a triad connection. My wife was in tears.


----------



## Chromatose

The Young Pope on HBO, it's terrific.


----------



## ldiat

Instinct. not a bad cop show


----------



## RogerExcellent

Watching last week of Eastenders it is really good my favorite show


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Mowgli

Finished Eureka & Shooter S2 now Goliath S2


----------



## ldiat

Mowgli said:


> Finished Eureka & Shooter S2 now Goliath S2


if Goliath has billy bob thornton and is Amazon, they filmed a episode right down the street from my house. Pretty cool


----------



## MattB

KenOC said:


> _Bosch_, season 4 episodes 3 and 4. Superb writing, shooting, and production values. Unfortunately, a long-serving and beloved character (Bosch's ex-wife) was slaughtered by dastards on a motorcycle, evidently a triad connection. My wife was in tears.


Love that show.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I'm watching Space 1999 (season 1 only! season 2 sucks.)










...and Columbo (only 70's episodes, not inferior 90's revival)


----------



## Rogerx

After the books from Edward St Aubyn

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6586318/


----------



## RogerExcellent

_London Spy_ (mini series)
Started on public television.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Midsummer Murders 








Just for the theme music mind you


----------



## KenOC

Started Goliath S2. Last time it was evil defense contractors, this time it's evil property developers. Same as the new Bosch. LA must be full of the scoundrels, buying politicians right and left with their pocket change...


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Midsummer Murders
> View attachment 105062
> 
> 
> Just for the theme music mind you


The thing that annoyed me about that show is that the _murderer keeps murdering_. If you've killed someone and police are actively investigating, you don't keep killing people to give them more and more clues until they catch you! (...or so I assume. I don't really know. I haven't killed anybody.... lately.)


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I'm watching Magnum P.I.


----------



## Rogerx

Freeloaders TV serie.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

in colour even..........................


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 105109
> in colour even..........................


What is that - an Australian version of the (somewhat embarrassing) Canadian show, The Littlest Hobo?






Does Skippy solve crimes or anything? Are people in the show always asking, "What's that buddy? I think he's trying to tell us something!"


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I'm watching Police Squad! (in colour)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> What is that - an Australian version of the (somewhat embarrassing) Canadian show, The Littlest Hobo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Skippy solve crimes or anything? Are people in the show always asking, "What's that buddy? I think he's trying to tell us something!"


Think Skip predates hobo by quite a bit - dates from the mid 1960's and Skippy could do anything even a Keith Moon!


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

I had no idea kangaroos could play the drums. (why haven't I heard about this before?)

The Littlest Hobo actually started in 1963 (based on a 1958 film). It was revived in 1979.

Edit: Ha! This, from Wikipedia about Skippy, "The series was often characterized as a kangaroo version of Flipper or Lassie." - and Lassie (1954 pilot filmed in Canada) was the inspiration for The Littlest Hobo. I rest my case.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> After the books from Edward St Aubyn
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6586318/


Episode two. ........................


----------



## KenOC

Finished Season 2 of Goliath. Really. Check your brains at the door. Well, it does have the only main character I know who sleeps with a CPAP and still gets the gorgeous chicks.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat

KenOC said:


> Finished Season 2 of Goliath. Really. Check your brains at the door. Well, it does have the only main character I know who sleeps with a CPAP and still gets the gorgeous chicks.


they filed a episode right down the street where i live/..... true!


----------



## DeepR

First time around I couldn't get into The Expanse and gave up after 5 episodes, but recently I decided to give it another chance and I really got into it. In fact I'm already at the third season.  It's not without its flaws but overall I'm enjoying this sci-fi show quite a bit.


----------



## MattB

Watching this.


----------



## Rogerx

https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Series/LesPetitsMeurtresDAgathaChristie

well worth watching.


----------



## ldiat

MattB said:


> Watching this.


good show watch it also!


----------



## DeepR

Finished The Expanse. Looking forward to season 4. 
Currently watching The Bridge Season 4, still going strong.


----------



## Hugo9000

Currently rewatching The X-files, on Blu-ray this time around. I'm around halfway through Season 6 now.


----------



## Varick

MattB said:


> Finished watching the first season of *The Deuce*. Very enjoyable show. Another great work by Simon & Pelecanos.


Fantastic Show! Can't wait for season 2. It really is the 42nd Street I remember as a kid. I was a child in the '70's, but there was a lot of what's in the show during the '80s when I was a teenager and went into The City constantly. My oldest brother loves that show. He remembers those days very well.



MattB said:


> Currently watching *Westworld* Season 2, and it's excellent.
> Maybe the greatest sci fi show since Battlestar Galactica (2004).
> Ramin Djawadi's work on the soundtrack is interesting too.


Another great one. I just finished watching season 2 yesterday. Outstanding.

I also recently finished the second season of *"Sneaky Pete."* Both seasons are great. I love grifter movies. It's about time they made a good TV series about them. Great cast.

V


----------



## Rogerx

Midsummer night murders.


----------



## MattB

Finally finished watching *The Americans*.

Good show. Good writing. Fabulous cast. I mean it. This is the kind of show that is worth viewing only for the actors. Matthew Rhys, Noah Emmerich, Keri Russell, Alison Wright, Annet Mahendru, Richard Thomas, Costa Ronin, Derek Luke, Frank Langella and Margo Martingale... Most of these people I had never seen before. That said, I was lucky enough to be able to watch it from A to Z and I think it paid, I would not recommend cherry picking episodes. And don't be afraid if the story is not really enticing at first. I'm not a fan of spy stories either. But when a book is that good, it can't leave your hands. Same here.

I absolutely recommend this show if you have the time. Quite interestingly, it keeps getting better. For me the best seasons are the last ones. That last episode... Oh my.


----------



## Kieran

How come nobody told me about Fargo? Watched the first two seasons - it’s just incredible!


----------



## DeepR

A colleague recommended Black Sails, is it any good?


----------



## Sieglinde

Just finished The Terror and binged Anne with an E. Both excellent.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I don't usually go in for modern US crime dramas but I've enjoyed a few of the older episodes of NCIS recently - nice to see dear old David McCallum still at it.

Unfortunately the two channels that currently show it on Freeview don't seem to play the episodes in any proper kind of chronological order so the cast can vary from one week to the next.


----------



## Rogerx

We love costume drama.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Still slaps.


----------



## Richard8655

Mad Men. It’s been around, but a brilliant series.


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> A colleague recommended Black Sails, is it any good?


Well, I can answer this myself now. Yes, yes it is!


----------



## Bob516

Better Call Saul is my favorite.


----------



## Bob516

Kieran said:


> Fargo - it's just incredible!


It is absolutely brilliant.

Did you see what Hawley, who created the TV version of Fargo did with Legion. I generally I am not into comic book based movies and TV shows, but this was also brilliant.


----------



## Vronsky

I started watching Rod Serling's Night Gallery and Futurama. The Night Gallery isn't on the same level as the The Twilight Zone the original series but it's still a fine work.

I watched the first season of Futurama when I was first or second year at the faculty, now I started from the second season. I love the offbeat humor, it's always consistent.


----------



## starthrower

I gave up on TV several years ago. Nothing good to watch in America.


----------



## Bulldog

starthrower said:


> I gave up on TV several years ago. Nothing good to watch in America.


There's a lot of great stuff on TV.

Here's 3 for starters:

The Voice
Dancing with the Stars
Keeping Up With the Kardashians


----------



## Merl

The wonderful 'Killing Eve'.


----------



## Joe B

starthrower said:


> I gave up on TV several years ago. Nothing good to watch in America.


I gave it up in July of 2005. I do have some shows on DVD/Blu-ray which we watch every few years, but otherwise it's movies. Of course, even movies play second string to music..........a distant second.


----------



## Dimace

For me it is better writing, reading, playing the piano, music listen etc. than watching the TV. Movies is something else. But it must be good. I don't like the violence, blood and most of all the FFFFF stories they feeding us, like we are brainless.


----------



## xrysida

Strange things season 1 and season 2!!


----------



## jameslewitzke

I don't watch much anymore, but one show I still catch is Game of Thrones, big fan of the score and opening theme, which pulled me in initially, and stayed for the plots and characters.


----------



## Mowgli

V (2010) - not bad

Binged Future Man (Hulu 2018) - funny and better than I expected


----------



## Kieran

Boxsets of Inspector Morse - classic English detective stories set in Oxford...


----------



## ldiat

Longmire netflex have to watch wife is


----------



## Guest

One of the best crime dramas I've seen. All four seasons are available on Hulu.


----------



## Steerpike

The first episode of the BBC adaptation of 'Les Miserables' was decent, so may be one to keep watching.

I quite liked 'The Informer' which finished quite recently.


----------



## DeepR

The Orville, Season 2 just started.
I really enjoyed the first episode of the season.
Lighthearted, casual fun in a sci-fi setting. Keeping the spirit of Star Trek alive, sort of.
I totally get it when people don't like it. It's a hit and miss thing. I say, give this show a shot when 1. you like Star Trek and 2. your opinion on Seth Macfarlane and Family Guy's humor is anywhere between neutral and positive.


----------



## KenOC

Haven't watched much TV lately, but started tonight on Amazon's _The Americans_. It's about a KGB couple posing as man and wife on the East Coast in 1981. A lot of tension around their mission versus normal suburban living, with violence always lurking in the background (and occasionally occurring).

Looks very promising. Well-written and nicely put together.


----------



## Rogerx

Gave up on TV series all together, most = waste of time .

Except for the The Avengers, great seeing justice always wins.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Gave up on TV series all together, most = waste of time .
> 
> Except for the The Avengers, *great seeing justice always wins*.


Yeah, and with such *style!*


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Yeah, and with such *style!*


Mrs Peel...................


----------



## Manxfeeder

My wife has hooked me into watching Primeval. In between, I'm watching Seinfeld.


----------



## starthrower

Bulldog said:


> There's a lot of great stuff on TV.
> 
> Here's 3 for starters:
> 
> The Voice
> Dancing with the Stars
> Keeping Up With the Kardashians


No thanks, bulldog!


----------



## JW3

Whatever Netflix feeds me. Currently it's Arrow


----------



## JW3

Great choice, it's a really nice show. Definitely recommend binge watching it


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> Watching Star Trek: The Next Generation


Finally finished all of these episodes. Not sure what I'm going to watch next. I checked out one episode of Orville, I don't think its a show I'm going to watch.


----------



## DeepR

tdc said:


> Finally finished all of these episodes. Not sure what I'm going to watch next. I checked out one episode of Orville, I don't think its a show I'm going to watch.


It gets a little better. But how about Star Trek: Deep Space Nine? 
It's my favorite of the bunch, TNG is second.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

DeepR said:


> It gets a little better. But how about Star Trek: Deep Space Nine?
> It's my favorite of the bunch, TNG is second.


I liked Star Trek Voyager better than Deep Space Nine.


----------



## tdc

DeepR said:


> how about Star Trek: Deep Space Nine?
> It's my favorite of the bunch, TNG is second.


This is a good suggestion, at some point I will watch it I think. (I've already seen most of the Voyager episodes).


----------



## DeepR

tdc said:


> This is a good suggestion, at some point I will watch it I think. (I've already seen most of the Voyager episodes).


It starts a little slow, but so did TNG. I say give it a chance; it has a much more developed story arc than other Star Trek shows, alongside more standalone episodes like TNG had. Also, the best cast overall. 
First seasons are fine, but from season 4 and onwards, that's when you're in for a great ride and IMO - by far - the best that all Star Trek has to offer. In fact, I may watch this show for a third time some day. 
"In The Pale Moonlight", remember this one... great TV.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I stumbled on Corner Gas, a Canadian show about a gas station. It's full of dry humor, which I personally find hilarious.


----------



## MattB

Currently watching *True Detective Season 3*. Don't know what to think about it yet. At the moment, it's such a blatant copy of the first season that it almost looks ridiculous at times... Mahershala Ali is great though.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Rogerx said:


> Mrs Peel...................


Great to see other _Avengers _enthusiasts!

Two words: Cathy Gale:





She's the original - and a more complex character than Mrs Peel: acerbic but ethical, with a spiky relationship with Steed (who's still slightly shady). Lots of great episodes, too - particularly Brief for Murder, The Wringer, The Gilded Cage, The Little Wonders, The Nutshell, The Mauritius Penny, Intercrime, Dressed to Kill, The Undertakers, Mandrake, Esprit de Corps.

For my money, the show was at its best with Honor Blackman, and in Diana Rigg's first b/w season, which produced classics like Too Many Christmas Trees, The Hour That Never Was, The House that Jack Built, Death at Bargain Prices, and, of course, A Touch of Brimstone.

The Mrs Peel colour episodes are too much style over substance, with simpler plots, and gags replacing wit. They're vying with Batman. The best colour Peel episode is The Joker - a remake of a Blackman episode.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Rogerx said:


> Gave up on TV series all together, most = waste of time .
> 
> Except for the The Avengers, great seeing justice always wins.


I watch very little TV made after 1989!

I'd recommend:

1950s: The Goon Show (radio); the Quatermass serials

1960s: The Strange World of Gurney Slade; The Avengers (natch!); Danger Man; The Saint; The Champions; Adam Adamant Lives!; The Forsyte Saga; The Prisoner; The Caesars

1970s: Monty Python's Flying Circus; The Goodies; Dad's Army; Fawlty Towers; I, Claudius; Ripping Yarns; Sapphire and Steel

1980s: Blackadder; A Very Peculiar Practice; The New Statesman; the Jeremy Brett Sherlock Holmes; the Joan Hickson Miss Marple;

1990s: the David Suchet Poirot (very hit and miss after 1995); House of Cards (accept no imitations)

And "proper" Doctor Who, particularly 1963-80, 1988-89


----------



## Rogerx

The Saint,The Forsyte Saga Monty Python's Flying Circus, I, Claudius are all seen, guilty pleasure; Lucy Ball.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dr. Shatterhand said:


> Great to see other _Avengers _enthusiasts!
> 
> Two words: Cathy Gale:
> 
> She's the original - and a more complex character than Mrs Peel: acerbic but ethical, with a spiky relationship with Steed (who's still slightly shady).
> .


I had her episodes on VHS and lost them in the transition to DVD. My first encounter with The Avengers was with Mrs. Peel, so when I saw Cathy Gale, I was surprised that her character wasn't better known.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Manxfeeder said:


> I had her episodes on VHS and lost them in the transition to DVD. My first encounter with The Avengers was with Mrs. Peel, so when I saw Cathy Gale, I was surprised that her character wasn't better known.


Two reasons:

They were shot on video, not film, so production values are lower.

They weren't shown in the US until fairly recently ('90s).


----------



## Bob516

Manxfeeder said:


> I stumbled on Corner Gas, a Canadian show about a gas station. It's full of dry humor, which I personally find hilarious.


Really glad I noticed this. I checked it out, it looks great.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

DeepR said:


> It starts a little slow, but so did TNG. I say give it a chance; it has a much more developed story arc than other Star Trek shows, alongside more standalone episodes like TNG had. Also, the best cast overall.
> First seasons are fine, but from season 4 and onwards, that's when you're in for a great ride and IMO - by far - the best that all Star Trek has to offer. In fact, I may watch this show for a third time some day.
> "In The Pale Moonlight", remember this one... great TV.


Yes, DS9 is magnificent - the most political of the Trek shows, with characters painted in grey, and shifting alliances. The last two seasons are a real rollercoaster!

TNG really hits its stride with Seasons 4 to 6, once it escapes from Roddenberry's shadow. (No conflict in the future?) The best episodes are the weird Jungian ones, generally written by Brannon Braga. A lot of episodes, though, are porn for engineers.

Voyager is very variable; some good episodes, but a lot of action schlock. Halfway through Season 5.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Rogerx said:


> The Saint,The Forsyte Saga Monty Python's Flying Circus, I, Claudius are all seen, guilty pleasure; Lucy Ball.


Ha! I remember I Love Lucy; it was shown primetime in Australia in the early '90s.


----------



## KenOC

Just finished season 1 of _The Americans_. This is an excellent series -- complex plots, good characters and actors, lots of skullduggery and action, betrayals and illicit relationships and double- and even triple-dealing, and plenty of wigs. Time for season 2!


----------



## LezLee

Kontrapunctus said:


> One of the best crime dramas I've seen. All four seasons are available on Hulu.


Great news!

"Line of Duty series 5
(BBC One) Stephen Graham has been lined up as the latest villain in Jed Mercurio's police corruption saga, Line of Duty. All we know at the moment is that Graham will be a balaclava man, part of the murky group of criminals whose MO is killing someone you have been intimate with, smearing your DNA on the body, putting the cadaver in a freezer and threatening to ruin your life by framing you unless you obey their instructions. The last season dangled the prospect that the corruption that AC-12 has been sniffing out could be very close to home. In true Mercurio fashion, Graham's suspect may be a classic bit of misdirection.' 
Date - said to be April, but not confirmed.

I love Stephen Graham, one of my favourite actors.


----------



## DeepR

BBC Dynasties
It was beautiful, of course it was. This time, one type of animal per episode (Chimpanzee, Emperor Penguin, Lion, African wild dog, Tiger). Each one followed by separate film crews for 1-2 years. Does have a lot of "suggestive editing" and sound effects. Anyway, these shows are always worth a watch. 

How The Universe Works, Season 7
Still going strong! Of course, very popularized and simplified, but damn it, it's interesting. Neutron stars, Supernovas... I'm hooked again. If you're otherwise completely uninformed on the subject of space, this is the way to keep up (on a very basic level).


----------



## Rogerx

It Ain't Half Hot Mum is showed on a nostalgia network, hilarious.


----------



## Joe B

After having watched the original Star Trek, DS9, Voyager, and Discovery, I purchased Enterprise, which my wife and I are now bing watching. We're into season 3 now.....finally, the shows are better.

The special features at the end of season 2 explain why the first two seasons couldn't get any traction. Season 3 has a story plot line which arcs through the entire season. This allowed the writers to write episodes with sub plots that would all weave together as part of the tapestry of the main plot line. It also allowed them to have multiple cliff hanger episodes within one season. I only ever saw a few scattered episodes when it was first aired. I had gone back to graduate school for another degree to change careers, and my courses were all in the late afternoon and evenings. I am enjoying it.


----------



## realdealblues

Since I showed my better half Poirot with David Suchet and before that Sherlock Holmes with Jeremy Brett, I thought it only fitting to show her this one:







Miss Marple with Joan Hickson. 
Our works were closed and we were kind of snowed/frozen in for the last couple days so we've been able to watch 5 out of the 12 episodes so far.


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medici:_Masters_of_Florence

Great costume drama.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

realdealblues said:


> Since I showed my better half Poirot with David Suchet and before that Sherlock Holmes with Jeremy Brett, I thought it only fitting to show her this one:
> View attachment 112393
> 
> Miss Marple with Joan Hickson.
> Our works were closed and we were kind of snowed/frozen in for the last couple days so we've been able to watch 5 out of the 12 episodes so far.


Hickson: definitive!


----------



## Zofia

I use a VPN to use the British TV.

My favourite series are Inspector Morse, Lewis and Endeavour! I also enjoy the adventures of Hercule Poirot, we lack series like this in German. Maybe I just like the English feeling especially of Morse.


----------



## Zofia

realdealblues said:


> Since I showed my better half Poirot with David Suchet and before that Sherlock Holmes with Jeremy Brett, I thought it only fitting to show her this one:
> View attachment 112393
> 
> Miss Marple with Joan Hickson.
> Our works were closed and we were kind of snowed/frozen in for the last couple days so we've been able to watch 5 out of the 12 episodes so far.


I have this Holmes on DVD boxed set it is much much superior to the modern BBC one.


----------



## starthrower

Reruns of Frasier, and Gomer Pyle.


----------



## ldiat

"Death in Paradise" netflix


----------



## Zofia

starthrower said:


> Reruns of Frasier, and Gomer Pyle.


Old Fraiser is very good it id probably my Mother's favourite show. I think 10/11 series forgot how many wasctoo much; It lost most of it's dry wit around series 4/5. Still much good to be had great show.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## realdealblues

Zofia said:


> I have this Holmes on DVD boxed set it is much much superior to the modern BBC one.


I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## starthrower

Zofia said:


> Old Fraiser is very good it id probably my Mother's favourite show. I think 10/11 series forgot how many wasctoo much; It lost most of it's dry wit around series 4/5. Still much good to be had great show.


Too bad there's no more great comedy on american television. I don't think the producers want to pay for great talent these days. I watch Family Feud so I can laugh while Steve Harvey makes fun of the stupidity which is the hallmark of the show.


----------



## Zofia

realdealblues said:


> I agree wholeheartedly


Last time I checked it is on YouTube completed series much good.

The Illustrious Client
The Redhead League 
The Six Napoleons

Are mine favourites


----------



## Zofia

starthrower said:


> Too bad there's no more great comedy on american television. I don't think the producers want to pay for great talent these days. I watch Family Feud so I can laugh while Steve Harvey makes fun of the stupidity which is the hallmark of the show.


My best friend likes the Big Bang Show I do not. Those actors were paid so much!!! T_T

Another series I recently started to view and like is the Mad Men I like 20s to - 50 era although it is a bit sexual have to watch in secret at a friends house.

Also the Hannibal with Mads Mikkelsen if I was not already spoken for I'd marry him.


----------



## starthrower

Mostly, I don't watch TV. Thank heavens for YouTube so I can find something half way interesting and intelligent.


----------



## realdealblues

Zofia said:


> Last time I checked it is on YouTube completed series much good.
> 
> The Illustrious Client
> The Redhead League
> The Six Napoleons
> 
> Are mine favourites


I love those ones too! There's so many good ones.

I love The Speckled Band just for the scene where the bad guy is calling him names and Jeremy Brett lets out a laugh when he calls him "the Scotland Yard Jack In Office". I loved his laugh, always makes me smile 

I also enjoyed watching Hannibal with Mads Mikkelsen. I was very sad when it got cancelled 

I have Mad Men on my Media Server, I but haven't started watching it yet. I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Guest

I just finished watching the new Netlix series "Black Earth Rising" starring John Goodman. It's a very twisty drama about bringing some of those responsible for the genocide in Rwanda to justice.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Zofia said:


> I use a VPN to use the British TV.
> 
> My favourite series are Inspector Morse, Lewis and Endeavour! I also enjoy the adventures of Hercule Poirot, we lack series like this in German. Maybe I just like the English feeling especially of Morse.


I'm not a fan of mysteries, but my wife got me hooked into those. I keep a notebook close when I watch those to get the literary quotes I've never heard, like the episode based on Shakespeare's comment that women are "so unsecret to ourselves." I'm always calling out to my wife the classical pieces that get quoted, like time Sergeant Hathaway almost gets caught in a fire while the killer plays the Firebird Suite. (I think that annoys her, but shucks, what else is all this knowledge of music good for?) And I actually got a recording conducted by Knappertsbusch after Inspector Lewis jokingly referred to him.


----------



## realdealblues

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm not a fan of mysteries, but my wife got me hooked into those. I keep a notebook close when I watch those to get the literary quotes I've never heard, like the episode based on Shakespeare's comment that women are "so unsecret to ourselves." I'm always calling out to my wife the classical pieces that get quoted, like time Sergeant Hathaway almost gets caught in a fire while the killer plays the Firebird Suite. (I think that annoys her, but shucks, what else is all this knowledge of music good for?) And I actually got a recording conducted by Knappertsbusch after Inspector Lewis jokingly referred to him.


Nice, I always like to spot the music in Inspector Morse because he's such a fan of Wagner and Mozart. I haven't seen Endeavour yet, and haven't seen all of Lewis, hoping to one day.


----------



## Zofia

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm not a fan of mysteries, but my wife got me hooked into those. I keep a notebook close when I watch those to get the literary quotes I've never heard, like the episode based on Shakespeare's comment that women are "so unsecret to ourselves." I'm always calling out to my wife the classical pieces that get quoted, like time Sergeant Hathaway almost gets caught in a fire while the killer plays the Firebird Suite. (I think that annoys her, but shucks, what else is all this knowledge of music good for?) And I actually got a recording conducted by Knappertsbusch after Inspector Lewis jokingly referred to him.


Firebird was great Lewis ep one of my favourite for absolute sure!

I watch them much for the same reason as you the characters other than Morse and Lewis relationship means nothing to me. I would watch and either be impressed by how they weave in academic subject to the plot or intrigued by things I know not of yet.

It is the same reason if I see a book case in the video games or movies even on youtube I will screen print to try and look closely at what is there. My friend told me that even in real life say a youtuber who works from the same spot will purposely stage the books and objects they want seen behind them to signal their intelligence or virtue.

So I find ir very interesting to see indeed. Personally there is nothing on my book case I am ashamed of...

Edit

I cry when Morse dies and in Lewis when he arives back and sees the Jaguar car it is very sad especially in knowledge John Thaw had past away. A true Wagnerian there is a documentary in Youtube of Thaw from the UK tv. He was much working class and discovering classical music changed his life.


----------



## Zofia

My Mother is here we are going to watch her favourite American show.






​
When I was an infant she would watch it all the time got addicted.


----------



## Larkenfield

Zofia said:


> I use a VPN to use the British TV.
> 
> My favourite series are Inspector Morse, Lewis and Endeavour! I also enjoy the adventures of Hercule Poirot, we lack series like this in German. Maybe I just like the English feeling especially of Morse.


 I hope the series writers finally give Morse a measure of happiness with his love life during the new season. They have him too emotionally inhibited, for my taste.


----------



## Zofia

Larkenfield said:


> I hope the series writers finally give Morse a measure of happiness with his love life during the new season. They have him too emotionally inhibited, for my taste.


The Endeavour series? I don't think it is possible as we know how Morse's tale will end and it is sad. That said I think Morse had a full life of what he loved.


----------



## Rogerx

Started on the nostalgia net, good watching.


----------



## KenOC

A bit late, but watching Season 7 of _Game of Thrones_. Doubtless the best series of its type -- great script (better than ever in Season 7), good acting, great action and battle scenes. The money scenes are spread all over the screen. Only three episodes left to watch, and then the final season in a couple of months.

My wife has taken a serious dislike to Littlefinger (Lord Petyr Baelish, Master of Coin and big-league brothelmaster). I find him charmingly unpredictable. Such stories always need ambiguous characters.

Right now the series is absent a truly abominable villain. We've had Joffrey Baratheon, king on the iron throne, who was plenty nasty. But even he was outdone in villainy by the execrable Ramsay Bolton, whose appetite for torture and cruelty was unparalleled. He was of course defeated in the Battle of the Dastards* and fed to his own dogs. Will we see his like again? Perhaps there is no need as the White Walkers approach with the winter…

*Well, it rhymes and passes the auto censor here. Here's Littlefinger.


----------



## Haydn70

Season One of "Car 54 Where Are You?"








"There's a holdup in the Bronx, Brooklyn's broken out in fights..."


----------



## KenOC

KenOC said:


> ...My wife has taken a serious dislike to Littlefinger (Lord Petyr Baelish, Master of Coin and big-league brothelmaster). I find him charmingly unpredictable. Such stories always need ambiguous characters.


Well, just finished Season 7 and my wife got her wish: Littlefinger was executed, most unpleasantly, for his crimes (which were many but always clever). He will be missed, but that's one less paycheck for the final season.


----------



## DeepR

I'm about to start rewatching season 7 before season 8 comes out in april. Looking forward to it. Two years in the making. I hope it's the grand finale that the show deserves. Just one or two episodes on the same level as "Hardhome" would be fantastic.


----------



## Guest

I'm finishing the series "The Expanse" on Amazon Prime. A better-than-average sci-fi series that got a little lost in the weeds (so many do) and sadly ultimately was dropped.


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Spartacus: Blood and Sand_ - currently being re-run on Freeview. Entertaining enough (John Hannah is a hoot as the owner of the gladiator school) but there really is too much gratuitous shagging. I'm no prude but the sight of a sweaty gladiator humping his boyfriend in the cells in front of their comrades seems somewhat unnecessary.


----------



## DeepR

DrMike said:


> I'm finishing the series "The Expanse" on Amazon Prime. A better-than-average sci-fi series that got a little lost in the weeds (so many do) and sadly ultimately was dropped.


It was canceled by Syfy channel but saved by Amazon. Apparently season 4 just finished production.
The Expanse had a rough start with season 1 but I've rarely watched a show that improved so much in the next seasons.


----------



## Guest

DeepR said:


> It was canceled by Syfy channel but saved by Amazon. Apparently season 4 just finished production.
> The Expanse had a rough start with season 1 but I've rarely watched a show that improved so much in the next seasons.


I actually liked Season 1. Season 2 started to drag a bit - I really didn't like the Martian soldier subplot, but mostly because I think her acting is dreadful. I really like the detective, Miller, the most, and where he is featured, the series really shines. Haven't watched Season 3 at all yet - rewatching the first 2 seasons to get caught up. Glad to hear Amazon is continuing it.


----------



## LezLee

Watched the first of the new ‘Endeavour’ series on Sunday. Very promising but I don’t like his moustache!
A new ‘Shetland’ also started last night with a particularly nasty find on a beach. I love ‘Shetland’ but always find the plots a bit complicated for my poor old brain.


----------



## DavidA

Paxman on the Royal Children

Ascerbic journalism!


----------



## eljr

I just binge watched the TV show The Good Place.

Ridiculous but clever in keeping your attention.


----------



## senza sordino

Celebrating 50 years of Monty Python this year. The first episodes were broadcast in the fall of 1969. I've started watching the original series in order. I have never watched the show in order from start to finish. I haven't seen any original shows even as repeats for a very long time. But I know most of the skits. Perhaps the last time I'll watch them too. 

I was too young to watch it when first broadcast. In fact, my parents forbade me from watching. It wasn't until the mid to late 70s when I was about 12 or 13 did I start watching. 

I didn't realize that there were only four series. And the fourth is short. On Netflix.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Zofia said:


> My Mother is here we are going to watch her favourite American show.
> 
> View attachment 112636​
> When I was an infant she would watch it all the time got addicted.


I wasn't aware of that one. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Zofia

KenOC said:


> A bit late, but watching Season 7 of _Game of Thrones_. Doubtless the best series of its type -- great script (better than ever in Season 7), good acting, great action and battle scenes. The money scenes are spread all over the screen. Only three episodes left to watch, and then the final season in a couple of months.
> 
> My wife has taken a serious dislike to Littlefinger (Lord Petyr Baelish, Master of Coin and big-league brothelmaster). I find him charmingly unpredictable. Such stories always need ambiguous characters.
> 
> Right now the series is absent a truly abominable villain. We've had Joffrey Baratheon, king on the iron throne, who was plenty nasty. But even he was outdone in villainy by the execrable Ramsay Bolton, whose appetite for torture and cruelty was unparalleled. He was of course defeated in the Battle of the Dastards* and fed to his own dogs. Will we see his like again? Perhaps there is no need as the White Walkers approach with the winter…
> 
> *Well, it rhymes and passes the auto censor here. Here's Littlefinger.


Sorry Ken but are you trolling me? 7 was disastrous I won't spoil for you because I don't know if you've seen it.

Joffrey was a Lanister also...

Do you read the books?


----------



## Zofia

Manxfeeder said:


> I wasn't aware of that one. I'll have to look into it.


It is good not my favourite but it is good watching I like him as the actor.


----------



## Guest

I'll be watching the series finale of _Counterpart_ tonight. Although it was a little hard to follow at times, I'm sorry that it hasn't been renewed. It was so well written, acted, and thought-provoking.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Game of Thrones and True Detective


----------



## tomterry

Mindhunter Netflix. The show is phenomenal. David Fincher did not disappoint at all.


----------



## DeepR

Reporting back on The Orville, season 2. 
I'm very impressed at the way this show has improved. Not that season 1 was entirely bad, but I really didn't expect season 2 to be that much better. Looking forward to the next episode! 
There's still some silly comedy in between, but they've found the right balance with more serious drama. If they manage to keep this up, this might compete with my favorite Star Trek at some point.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medici:_Masters_of_Florence
> 
> Great costume drama.


Still on, great watching.


----------



## RockyIII

The only television series I have been watching of late is _The Walking Dead_. Frankly, I am weary of it, and this will probably be my last season to watch it. Like an aging athlete, sometimes these shows keep going beyond their prime.

Previously, I enjoyed _Downton Abbey_ and was sorry to see it end.


----------



## Joe B

My wife and I have been watching "Agatha Christie's Poirot: Complete Case Collection" for the 2nd time. We're currently one third of the way through. David Suchet's portrayal of Poirot is fantastic. Blu-ray restoration is excellent (only a few 2nd unit scenes weren't restored) with incredible clarity and color saturation. I also love the clothes they dressed Hugh Frasier in (Poirot's side kick and friend Captain Hastings). First rate series worth a 2nd watch.


----------



## LezLee

We now have a new dedicated BBC Scotland channel with some new content and some old favourites. I’m delighted to see the fabulous ‘Tutti Frutti’ (1987) being repeated this Sunday.


----------



## KenOC

Closing in on the end of season 4 of _The Americans_. Still going strong! Actually these two seldom use those weapons, but you really don't want to get into a hand-to-hand altercation with either of them.


----------



## Guest

_Homeland _(Season 1.)

It's a bit...well, she's a bit...unnerving. All that restless energy - I'm not sure I'll be able to stick with it, it might wear me out!


----------



## LezLee

New 'Line of Duty' coming soon! 
Trailer:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p0...neofdutyseriesfivetrailer_dramacrime&ns_fee=0


----------



## Manxfeeder

Joe B said:


> My wife and I have been watching "Agatha Christie's Poirot: Complete Case Collection" for the 2nd time.


The visuals are great in that one, whether it's the costumes, places, or the automobiles. And I like the sound of the saxophone in the theme.


----------



## DeepR

MacLeod said:


> _Homeland _(Season 1.)
> 
> It's a bit...well, she's a bit...unnerving. All that restless energy - I'm not sure I'll be able to stick with it, it might wear me out!


First two seasons are worth it I think. There are some great and intense moments. 
It did get tiresome for me. I stopped halfway season 3 I believe.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The first episode proper of _Callan_ now on Freeview ch.81. Sadly most of the episodes from the first two series were lost or wiped.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Callan_(TV_series)


----------



## MattB

Finished re-watching _Generation Kill_.


----------



## KenOC

Getting close to the end of _The Americans_ and I see this:

Report: Ex-Putin adviser who died in US had broken neck

"Yet there is intrigue surrounding the case, fed by circumstantial evidence: It seems odd for someone Lesin's age to die of blunt force trauma while alone in a room. There is also a gap in security video footage for the hours after Lesin was last seen alive. The police report eventually released to the public has been heavily redacted."

Oh yeah?


----------



## Guest

I'm enjoying the second season of "Secret City" on Netflix. It's a political thriller set in Australia.


----------



## ldiat

Broadchurch and Hinterland - netflix


----------



## LezLee

ldiat said:


> Broadchurch and Hinterland - netflix


Do you like Hinterland? It's very good but gives quite the wrong impression of Wales! It's a beautiful country and the Welsh are'nt all miserable at all.


----------



## KenOC

Just started _Justified _on Prime. Well done but it seems to be mostly an excuse for the hero to drill various bad guys full of holes, legally. As it says, justified.


----------



## LezLee

The new series of ‘Line of Duty’ starts tonight! A nation will be glued to the telly at 9.00pm. Something to take our minds off Brexit.


----------



## ldiat

LezLee said:


> Do you like Hinterland? It's very good but gives quite the wrong impression of Wales! It's a beautiful country and the Welsh are'nt all miserable at all.


yes i do like it! a good show!


----------



## Varick

The wife and I just started watching Hanna. Very good. Fun, exciting, and more of an espionage show than anything else. Some of the action scenes are a bit much, but still fun.

The last series we watched was Ozark. 2 seasons so far. Both are OUTSTANDING! If you are not hooked by the end of the 1st episode of the 1st season, then nothing will hook you. IMO, the best opening episode in any series I have ever seen.

V


----------



## LezLee

Tonight’s ‘Line of Duty’ episode was exceptionally action-packed, had to really pay attention. I’ve never seen anyone mention that apart from the occasional ‘****’ there isn’t any swearing. Just shows how unnecessary it is. Very refreshing.


----------



## KenOC

Varick said:


> The wife and I just started watching Hanna. Very good. Fun, exciting, and more of an espionage show than anything else. Some of the action scenes are a bit much, but still fun.
> 
> The last series we watched was Ozark. 2 seasons so far. Both are OUTSTANDING! If you are not hooked by the end of the 1st episode of the 1st season, then nothing will hook you. IMO, the best opening episode in any series I have ever seen.
> 
> V


Got tired of _Justified_, too much Leonard Elmore cuteness. So we tried the first episode of _Ozark_. VERY well done, but quite dark. More episodes await.


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> Tonight's 'Line of Duty' episode was exceptionally action-packed, had to really pay attention. I've never seen anyone mention that apart from the occasional '****' there isn't any swearing. Just shows how unnecessary it is. Very refreshing.


Is this the new season 5? The first 4 are among my favorite shows. Season 5 won't be available in the US for a while.

EDIT: Oh no--I just read that Acorn TV nabbed it from Hulu (where we watched the first 4). I don't want to pay for yet another streaming service just for one show.


----------



## Guest

Looking forward to the return of _Killing Eve_ tonight!


----------



## KenOC

Just finished the first (and only) season of_ Jack Ryan_. Decent thud and blunder spy series involving a Moriarty-like terrorist mass murderer; Arab of course, but he's just misunderstood. Kind of. Anyway, we're all glad to see him dead at the end before he can execute his monstrous plot involving both Ebola and Cesium in Washington DC(!)

Good production values and action, some plot holes. More to come.


----------



## KenOC

Back with the new season of Bosch. Everybody's looking a year older! But comfort food for these eyes. Good police procedural, lots of action, good production values.


----------



## Rogerx

Poldark, great watching, acting, scenery and costumes.


----------



## Merl

I know it's popular but it's popular for a reason. Last night's Game of Thrones did not disappoint. Terrific episode (but a little dark at times). No spoilers but if you don't watch it go back to the start and binge-watch it (I did that with the first two series). The last 2 seasons, in particular, have been immense.


----------



## Art Rock

Merl said:


> I know it's popular but it's popular for a reason. Last night's Game of Thrones did not disappoint. Terrific episode (but a little dark at times). No spoilers but if you don't watch it go back to the start and binge-watch it (I did that with the first two series). The last 2 seasons, in particular, have been immense.


It has received a lot of negative reactions, but I loved it. I also loved the set-up episode of last week.


----------



## DeepR

People have unrealistic expectations. I enjoyed it, very intense. But it was a little predictable as well. And the whole battle had a little too much Hollywood flavor.


----------



## MattB

*Barry*, season 2, episode 5...

The whole show is worth viewing for this episode.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/28/arts/television/barry-bill-hader-season-2-episode-5.html



KenOC said:


> Back with the new season of Bosch. Everybody's looking a year older! But comfort food for these eyes. Good police procedural, lots of action, good production values.


I need to watch it!


----------



## KenOC

Oops! Starbucks coffee cup left in GOT scene. Product placement *worth $250K to Starbucks*, says MarketWatch.


----------



## Sonata

-Game of Thrones
-Mom
-Grimm
-ER reruns

It sounds like I watch TV more than I do. Game of Thrones I watch on Sunday nights. I'll usually watch an episode or two of Mom on Wednesdays. We've been watching the ER re-runs more regularly though, kind of amusing hearing some of the dated medical techniques. still an excellent show though


----------



## MattB

KenOC said:


> Oops! Starbucks coffee cup left in GOT scene. Product placement *worth $250K to Starbucks*, says MarketWatch.


I found this episode better than _The Long Night_.


----------



## KenOC

GOT draws to a close. Finally an episode with a lot of action and deaths in the thousands! And we're ending things just like in grand opera -- the stage is littered with the corpses of our favorite characters. Varis, Cersei and Jaime Lannister, the Hound, Gregor Clegane (that huge guy in the armor that guards Cersei), and others.

It seems that the only remaining issue is who will sit on the iron throne -- Jon Snow or Daenerys Targaryen. Tune in next week, and don't forget to eat your Wheaties!


----------



## DeepR

Yes, turns out the Night King wasn't the real enemy, or mystery of the show. He was an empty, hollow enemy that simply had to be dealt with. The real enemy is within men itself, with all their flaws and terrible lust for power. This episode showed that to its full extent. It was inevitable. A neverending cycle. That's why the NK was created by the Children of the Forest in the first place, to protect themselves from the plague of men.


----------



## Rogerx

New season of Poldark started just mow.


----------



## MattB

DeepR said:


> Yes, turns out the Night King wasn't the real enemy, or mystery of the show. He was an empty, hollow enemy that simply had to be dealt with. The real enemy is within men itself, with all their flaws and terrible lust for power. This episode showed that to its full extent. It was inevitable. A neverending cycle. That's why the NK was created by the Children of the Forest in the first place, to protect themselves from the plague of men.


I concur. Great episode.


----------



## Guest

HBO's _Chernobyl _is quite intense and disturbing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

KenOC said:


> Oops! Starbucks coffee cup left in GOT scene. Product placement *worth $250K to Starbucks*, says MarketWatch.


Somebody pointed out that this was playing in the Starbucks at Westeros:


----------



## KenOC

"As we look forward to (or perhaps just brace for) Sunday's _Game of Thrones_ finale, thousands of fans have already thrown in the towel on the showrunners' version of Season 8 and are demanding HBO give someone else have a shot at bringing the series to a satisfying conclusion.

"More than 16,000 people have now signed an unlikely, fantastical Change.org petition demanding a remake of the final season with someone else holding the keys to the adaptation of George R.R. Martin's still-unfinished _A Song of Ice and Fire_ series."

Link *here*.


----------



## MattB

"When we are born, we cry that we are come to this great stage of fools."


----------



## KenOC

Tonight, GOT is over. And given the quality of the final season, a good thing that is.


----------



## KenOC

Watched the first part of Chernobyl on HBO. Tense and well-done. A true nightmare for the people there.


----------



## Guest

George Clooney's version of _Catch-22_. It's quite painful to watch one of my favorite novels (I taught in AP English for 15 years, so I practically have it memorized!) be so mercilessly butchered. I'm only enduring it because my wife is a big Clooney fan.


----------



## ldiat

halt- and catch fire< netflix


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Watched the first part of Chernobyl on HBO. Tense and well-done. A true nightmare for the people there.


This is a truly gripping show, even though we know what happened. More terrifying than a horror movie.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Watched the first part of Chernobyl on HBO. Tense and well-done. A true nightmare for the people there.


_The Hot Zone_ on the National Geographic channel, which begins this Sunday, should make a lovely companion!


----------



## Guest

Curious about a few new series coming up soon. Interested in Good Omens on Amazon, with David Tennant. Also curious what the new Luther series will be like.


----------



## senza sordino

Game of Thrones Tapestry

I saw this on BBC news. I never watched Game of Thrones, and I have no intention of doing so. But this tapestry I find interesting. It's a real tapestry. I'll let you look up more information. I think it's on display in Belfast.


----------



## DeepR

Our Planet (Netflix)

Beautiful, as always, but a bit depressing as well.


----------



## KenOC

Started _Sneaky Pete_ tonight. This is a surprisingly good show (the first episode at least) - clever, great writing, complex plot, interesting characters, a good combination of drama and humor. Co-produced by Bryan Cranston, who also appears in a secondary role as a major gangster.

Little or no foul language, minimum of violence, but not really a comedy either. The reviews are very good and I agree so far! A keeper I think.


----------



## KenOC

I know that some here have been watching the miniseries _Chernobyl_. It has evidently been very popular in Russia, earning a 9.1 rating on Russian ratngs service Kinopoisk. "Izvestia newspaper declared it a more 'realistic' portrayal of the era than most Russian films manage. There's also admiration of how the series conveys the heroism of ordinary people."

So - Russia is producing its own Chernobyl miniseries. The Chernobyl plant has been infiltrated by agents of American intelligence agencies… 

Added: Just watched the final episode of _Chernobyl_. A strong ending! Well done. Too bad those GoT people just let things fizzle out.

I was reading up today on the Chernobyl incident and was quite amazed at how accurate the miniseries was. Shows like this don't come around often.


----------



## Rogerx

Mr. Selfridge.
About the creator from the famous store.


----------



## KenOC

Halfway through the second season of _Sneaky Pete_. This is without a doubt the most complicated multi-plot series I've ever seen, and one of the most fun.


----------



## Art Rock

I've started binge watching Game of Thrones from the start. Again. Fourth time over the years, I think. I'm watching the Battle of Blackwater right now (2.7).


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> I've started binge watching Game of Thrones from the start. Again. Fourth time over the years, I think. I'm watching the Battle of Blackwater right now (2.7).


Why do you torture yourself so? Some people talk about series with disappointing finales. This one had a disappointing final 2-3 seasons.


----------



## DeepR

Only the final GoT season was ultimately disappointing to me. I still enjoyed seasons 6 & 7 a lot. And parts of season 8. 
I'm certainly not going to watch it again anytime soon, if ever. It was a great ride while it lasted, most of the time... but the conclusion.... meh. I realize it was hard to bring all of that to a satisfying conclusion, but this was just too frustrating after 7 seasons of build-up.


----------



## Art Rock

I have no issues with the general story lines of seasons 6-8, including the major arc conclusions. Execution (the script) could have been better in lots of places, but there was still a lot to enjoy. Seasons 1-5 are still of an amazing high standard. And the acting (and the music, and the special effects) throughout has been fantastic.


----------



## Ralfy

_The Sandbaggers_



> _The Sandbaggers_ is a British television drama series about men and women on the front lines of the Cold War. Set contemporaneously with its original broadcast on ITV in 1978 and 1980, The Sandbaggers examines the effect of espionage on the personal and professional lives of British and American intelligence specialists.


...



> The overall style is gritty realism. The series is particularly grim (though laced with black humour), depicting the high emotional toll taken on espionage professionals who operate in a world of moral ambiguity. The Sandbaggers aimed to invert most of the accepted conventions of the spy thriller genre. In direct contrast to the "girls, guns, and gadgets" motif established by the James Bond movies, The Sandbaggers features ordinary people in extraordinary jobs of work. In keeping with the focus on realism, there are very few action sequences and the equipment available to the operatives are standard vehicles and regular issue tools.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I vaguely remember this. It struck me as a kind of continuation of _Callan_ in terms of its nuts and bolts grittiness.


----------



## Rogerx

The Flying doctors, repeats om nostalgia net

My goodness, is that outdated and political correct.


----------



## Barbebleu

The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel. Outstanding and laugh-out-loud funny. Superb script and superlative acting.


----------



## Guest

Finished my re-watch of Game of Thrones seasons 1-7 (Second time). As before, by the end of the 7th season I found myself much less entertained. I purchased the first 7 seasons on Blu-ray/streaming. Certainly won't purchase the 8th season. Debating whether to binge watch the eighth season for free by signing up for free trial of the HBO channel on Amazon Prime Video.


----------



## Biwa

Revisiting these after so many years.


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 121157
> 
> 
> Revisiting these after so many years.


This one and all other S.F are passed me by my whole life , I can not watch it, outer space and all that, never rocked my boat.


----------



## tdc

Biwa said:


> View attachment 121157
> 
> 
> Revisiting these after so many years.


I'm re-watching the Star Trek original series right now too.

I have also tried a couple of newer shows recently, one called 'You' about a serial killer, it was ok but started to get boring after about half a dozen episodes. I also watched the Chernobyl mini series, and thought it was very good.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> This one and all other S.F are passed me by my whole life , I can not watch it, outer space and all that, never rocked my boat.


me to. one radio talk radio host i use to listen to in the 'burgh station always made the point the stages were so generic set up! so cheap! i think he was right. watch a few!


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> This one and all other S.F are passed me by my whole life , I can not watch it, outer space and all that, never rocked my boat.


Although I wasn't a good student in science class , I have always been interested in science. And seeing this show now, I must say I am quite impressed that in 1966 network TV would create a show based on advanced scientific theories, such as matter/anti-matter, parallel universe/ multiverse, dangers of AI, time travel, warping of space and time, etc... And what's perhaps even more amazing, they did all of this science with very little of the mindless fighting and endless chase scenes that plague today's Superhero and Sci-Fi movies.


----------



## Biwa

ldiat said:


> me to. one radio talk radio host i use to listen to in the 'burgh station always made the point the stages were so generic set up! so cheap! i think he was right. watch a few!


Yeah, the sets in the original Star Trek TV show are pretty basic. It cracks me up sometimes. LOL!!! :lol:

The new digitalized versions of the show include some scenes that were redone using modern CGI. George Lucas did a similar thing to the original Star Wars films. It helps a bit. :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Guest

Have been catching up on VEEP, which I find very good.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Joe B

Purchased this for my wife's upcoming birthday. We started watching today. I've never seen them, so I wasn't sure what to expect. They are very good. Cadfael reminds me of the character Sean Connery played in "Name of the Rose"; a medieval monk/CSI investigator. Derek Jacobi is excellent in the roll.


----------



## Rogerx

Belgium T.V is transmitting Agatha Christie stories in french productions,you know the ones without Poirot or Marple. 
Nicely done, fun watching.


----------



## Guest

I don't watch much TV but I do have a few current favourites and a couple of "oldies".

I like to watch _"Channel 4 News_" (the regular 7 pm slot) because it's the only one of its kind where the interviewers at least try to face up to the people they're interviewing, politicians or whoever. The trouble for me is that the staff come over as being far too "left wing" for my tastes, but I try not to it bother me too much. I much prefer it to the BBC News or Sky, which are both too formulaic and glitzy.

I like the "_University Challenge_". This has been on-going for very many years and is still very good. My "alma mater" won it not long ago. I get very annoyed with myself when occasionally I don't have the correct answer to the questions on classical music. Usually I get those questions correct, but many of the others are very difficult at times.

My last favourite USA series was _"Star Trek"_, the original series. Trying to work out what the plots were really trying to say was perhaps the most interesting part, but the scripts were generally good in their own right. I enjoyed most of the episodes but there were several stand-out ones. The one with Joan Collins (can't recall its name) was my favourite.

_"Everyone Loves Raymond"_ - I must have watched this series from beginning to end about 4-5 times, as it has been on a continual cycle here on one of the UK's TV for many years. I think it's the best comedy I've ever come across from the USA, with so many brilliant episodes. I love the one where Robert speculates about the "beyond" and the meaning of life to his relatives, and the one where Debra is arrested for being in charge of a vehicle under the influence. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Joe B

Partita said:


> I don't watch much TV but I do have a few current favourites and a couple of "oldies".
> 
> I like to watch _"Channel 4 News_" (the regular 7 pm slot) because it's the only one of its kind where the interviewers at least try to face up to the people they're interviewing, politicians or whoever. The trouble for me is that the staff come over as being far too "left wing" for my tastes, but I try not to it bother me too much. I much prefer it to the BBC News or Sky, which are both too formulaic and glitzy.
> 
> I like the "_University Challenge_". This has been on-going for very many years and is still very good. My "alma mater" won it not long ago. I get very annoyed with myself when occasionally I don't have the correct answer to the questions on classical music. Usually I get those questions correct, but many of the others are very difficult at times.
> 
> My last favourite USA series was _"Star Trek"_, the original series. Trying to work out what the plots were really trying to say was perhaps the most interesting part, but the scripts were generally good in their own right. I enjoyed most of the episodes but there were several stand-out ones. The one with Joan Collins (can't recall its name) was my favourite.
> 
> _"Everyone Loves Raymond"_ - I must have watched this series from beginning to end about 4-5 times, as it has been on a continual cycle here on one of the UK's TV for many years. I think it's the best comedy I've ever come across from the USA, with so many brilliant episodes. I love the one where Robert speculates about the "beyond" and the meaning of life to his relatives, and the one where Debra is arrested for being in charge of a vehicle under the influence. Absolutely brilliant.


Even though I post in this thread, I don't actually watch any TV. My wife and I will watch certain TV shows that are available on DVD/Blu-ray, but there aren't that many. I disconnected satellite TV service in 2005 and have only had my TV connected to a DVD/Blu-ray player ever since.

The Star Trek episode you referred to was called "The City on the Edge of Forever", and is probably one of the most memorable episodes of the original series. Whenever this episode comes to mind, I can hear Spoke saying to Dr. McCoy, "He knows doctor, he knows!"


----------



## DeepR

I'm watching Frasier, currently at season 4. I've seen bits of Frasier in the past, but now that I'm watching the complete series I realize what a great comedy show it is. In fact, it easily rivals Seinfeld as my favorite (non-cartoon) comedy show of all time. I don't know what happened to sitcoms over the years, but Frasier is simply on another level compared to more recent sitcoms.


----------



## Barbebleu

Gomorrah. Italian series about the Neapolitan drug wars. Just about finished season 4. Riveting.


----------



## Guest

DeepR said:


> I'm watching Frasier, currently at season 4. I've seen bits of Frasier in the past, but now that I'm watching the complete series I realize what a great comedy show it is. In fact, it easily rivals Seinfeld as my favorite (non-cartoon) comedy show of all time. I don't know what happened to sitcoms over the years, but Frasier is simply on another level compared to more recent sitcoms.


It was a remarkable show with very well-crafted scripts. I found it overstayed it's welcome. Towards the end it became stale and started repeating itself.

Mainstream television sitcoms are not where the good comedy is these days. I've found fringe shows to enjoy, like The Kominsky Method, The Good Place, etc. Community was the last network television sitcom we watched.


----------



## starthrower

Mid 80s BBC mini series discovered while reading the liners to a Richard Thompson CD. Band member Christine Collister sang the theme song Warm Love Gone Cold which is also on the album.


----------



## Guest

_The Loudest Voice_ on Showtime. It's about Roger Ailes and the development of the Fox network starring Russell Crowe. It's superb despite the disgusting subject matter. One would have to look far and wide to find a more despicable person than Ailes.


----------



## senza sordino

I've just signed up for BritBox. For those who don't know, it's a streaming service available in North America. All your favourite British television shows from BBC and ITV, shows for the last 30 or 40 years. This week I've watched the first two episodes of Kavanagh QC, the first five episodes of Red Dwarf and an episode of QI.


----------



## Score reader

Half-way through through the first season of Amazon's _The Boys_, I must say I'm really enjoying this little satire of celebrity life and worship. Started reading the original Garth Enis comic series on which the show is based on as well.


----------



## Joe B

Just got to season 2 of the "Frankie Drake Mysteries". If it's PBS and it's a mystery, my wife is all in. I must admit, they are enjoyable.


----------



## Joe B

Just started re-watching the sci-fi series Babylon 5. Written by J. Michael Straczynski, the 5 year story arc and character development is more substantial than any sci-fi series I've seen....and I've been a Star Trek fan through all of its incarnations since seeing "The Corbomite Maneuver" back in 1966.


----------



## Jacck

Joe B said:


> Just started re-watching the sci-fi series Babylon 5. Written by J. Michael Straczynski, the 5 year story arc and character development is more substantial than any sci-fi series I've seen....and I've been a Star Trek fan through all of its incarnations since seeing "The Corbomite Maneuver" back in 1966.


yes, that is a good one. The visual effects are very dated, but the content is excellent. It it certainly better than any star trek series (I haven never been been much of a ST fan though) and certainly one of the best scifi series around. But there is some competition from The Expanse and Farscape and X-Files (following just the story arc and skipping the nonessential episodes)


----------



## Joe B

Jacck said:


> yes, that is a good one. The visual effects are very dated, but the content is excellent. It it certainly better than any star trek series (I haven never been been much of a ST fan though) and certainly one of the best scifi series around. But there is some competition from The Expanse and Farscape and X-Files (following just the story arc and skipping the nonessential episodes)


The special effects are rather dated at this point in time, but the characters and story are solid. I haven't watched TV since 2005, so I've never seen "The Expanse". When "Farscape" was on I was busy teaching adult education classes at night and then went back to school again to get another masters degree. I only ever saw a few episodes of it. Do you recommend it?


----------



## Jacck

I recommend the Expanse. It is an excellent hard-scifi series with a great plot (it is following a cycle of books pretty closely). I might even say that I enjoyed The Expanse more than Babylon 5. Farscape is similar to Babylon 5 and watch it, if you have the time for it. It is already a long time since I saw it, but it has a decent plot and great characters (if you enjoy Babylon 5, you will likely enjoy Farscape)


----------



## Rogerx

Poldark, continuing on Belgium T.V


----------



## Varick

Finished watching every episode of every season of *"Black Mirror"*. There were a few dud episodes, but overall one of the best series on TV. It's like a near future version of The Twilight Zone that centers around the potential dangers of technology and the trappings of social media. VERY well done! A lot of food for thought.

V


----------



## Guest

Is this the corner for binge-watching box-sets? I tend not to. I have watched episodes of _Black Mirror, Farscape_ and _Babylon 5_, but never been grabbed sufficiently to want to watch whole sets. The only comparable series I think I did watch from beginning to end - but at the time of transmission - was _Deep Space Nine_.

So, this week, _Dublin Murders_ came to end, though with enough loose ends to make a second season possible. Absorbing, character-driven police drama, but with the usual moments of improbability in plotting that writers just can't resist or get around (of the, "would s/he really do that silly thing at this point?" type).

Second episode of _His Dark Materials _this Sunday. It's getting some rave reviews, but I'm not convinced yet.


----------



## jurianbai

Me watching Downton Abbey in the last couple of week ago. Really impressed with the storyline.... and a lot of character dead also... which remind me of Game of Thrones...

There is a music section where the family host a home concert.


----------



## Rogerx

jurianbai said:


> Me watching Downton Abbey in the last couple of week ago. Really impressed with the storyline.... and a lot of character dead also... which remind me of Game of Thrones...
> 
> There is a_ music section where the family host a home concert_.


Dame Kiri Te Kanawa as the singer :angel:


----------



## DeepR

I recently rewatched a couple of episodes of *Black Sails*. 
Especially the ending is still really powerful. Captain Flint is surely one of the greatest TV characters ever. You just can't help but root for him. What a performance.
Some aspects of this show remind a bit of Game of Thrones, with the raw violence, sex scenes, etc. but it's the dialogue that sets it apart. And contrary to GoT, it does have a great ending in my opinion.
Give this show a chance if you're looking for something new. And should anyone watch it, let me know what you think is Captain Flint's true fate at the end.


----------



## Kieran

*Babylon Berlin*. German cop show, set in the late 1920's. Historically accurate, narratively complex and exciting. This is a fabulous show, based on the great books by Volker Kutscher. The characters are slightly different in the TV version - but just as good. Only two seasons released so far but I think the third is on the way...


----------



## Varick

I am now convinced that GoT could not have ended any better. Certainly in the sense that a lot more people would have been satisfied. To me a great joke doesn't HAVE to have a great punch line, often the telling of a joke is more of the joke itself. In fact there are certain jokes that are set up like that: Less than good punchlines, but if the person telling it is good, you could be bent over in tears during the telling of it. I LOVE jokes like that.

Sure, GoT wasn't a joke, but I think it was so well done for so many years, it was built up in everyone's mind that the end HAD to be some mind blowing out-of-body experience in order to satisfy everyone. I'm not sure how one does that, so therefor it was a flop. Maybe [Spoiler alert] we wanted to see the Queen have a more painfully drawn out death than a ceiling collapse, but even that wouldn't have done justice to what SHOULD have been in the minds of most fans.

I truly think the let down was more psychological with anticipation built up to no possible or conceivably satisfactory conclusion, that it was destined to disappoint. Just my observation.

V


----------



## Rogerx

*Gold Digger*

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p07pshh6
Fantastic acting.


----------



## DeepR

Varick said:


> I am now convinced that GoT could not have ended any better. Certainly in the sense that a lot more people would have been satisfied. To me a great joke doesn't HAVE to have a great punch line, often the telling of a joke is more of the joke itself. In fact there are certain jokes that are set up like that: Less than good punchlines, but if the person telling it is good, you could be bent over in tears during the telling of it. I LOVE jokes like that.
> 
> Sure, GoT wasn't a joke, but I think it was so well done for so many years, it was built up in everyone's mind that the end HAD to be some mind blowing out-of-body experience in order to satisfy everyone. I'm not sure how one does that, so therefor it was a flop. Maybe [Spoiler alert] we wanted to see the Queen have a more painfully drawn out death than a ceiling collapse, but even that wouldn't have done justice to what SHOULD have been in the minds of most fans.
> 
> I truly think the let down was more psychological with anticipation built up to no possible or conceivably satisfactory conclusion, that it was destined to disappoint. Just my observation.
> 
> V


I think there is some truth in that. But I still think the writing could and should have been better. Also, it felt rushed. 
There are many little things I could criticize, but in hindsight the one thing that really bugs me is the way they handled and ended the Night King/White Walker storyline. It made the whole ordeal feel meaningless. At least they could've ended it in a more subtle way, leaving room for interpretation while keeping some of the dark mystery alive, surrounding their intentions. Now it turned out to be an utterly faceless, pointless enemy, evil just for the sake of having a common enemy.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> *Gold Digger*
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p07pshh6
> Fantastic acting.


Watched episode 1 last night. Hmph. I'd heard an item about this on BBC R4's Women's Hour and was led to believe it was going to be an intelligent treatment of the life of a 60 year old woman. ("I'm fascinated by women of this age" said the writer. "There's so much more to an older woman than an older man").

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p07tmkb9

What we got was much more about some as yet unidentified trauma experienced by her eldest son, and a distinct feeling that we're headed towards thriller territory (and no, I didn't read any of the blurb in advance, so I may have missed any clues for the audience.) My wife (58) said that she saw trailers that clearly suggested 'thriller'.

And wouldn't it have been braver for this 60 year old to have grey hair? Not all 60 year olds dye their hair to escape the grey!


----------



## Rogerx

MacLeod said:


> Watched episode 1 last night. Hmph. I'd heard an item about this on BBC R4's Women's Hour and was led to believe it was going to be an intelligent treatment of the life of a 60 year old woman. ("I'm fascinated by women of this age" said the writer. "There's so much more to an older woman than an older man").
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p07tmkb9
> 
> What we got was much more about some as yet unidentified trauma experienced by her eldest son, and a distinct feeling that we're headed towards thriller territory (and no, I didn't read any of the blurb in advance, so I may have missed any clues for the audience.) My wife (58) said that she saw trailers that clearly suggested 'thriller'.
> 
> _And wouldn't it have been braver for this 60 year old to have grey hair? Not all 60 year olds dye their hair to escape the grey!_




But how about the acting?
As for your remark, try watching for example Eastenders, most of those woman are peroxide blond or have dye there hair, even the man doing it, I take it for notice, have a sniffle and switch channels.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> [/I]
> 
> But how about the acting?
> As for your remark, try watching for example Eastenders, most of those woman are peroxide blond or have dye there hair, even the man doing it, I take it for notice, have a sniffle and switch channels.


Re the acting, I'll reserve judgement 'til I've seen the whole. I wasn't particularly struck by it in this first episode.

Of course, plenty of women dye their hair, of all ages (as do many men). My observation wasn't about veracity, but about writing a more challenging proposition. Julia Ormond has much in her favour, so the idea of a younger man falling for her isn't improbable. If she had been made to look more like many 60 year olds - rather less glamorous - it would increase the emphasis on his falling for her personality.

If the series delivers on the relationship issues, and not the thrills, it will be interesting to see how it reflects what we see in society. For example,



> Although age-hypogamous relationships [woman older than the man] have historically been very infrequent, recent US census data has shown an increase in age-hypogamous relationships from 6.4% in 2000 to 7.7% in 2012.[SUP][59][/SUP] There may be many reasons why age-hypogamous relationships are not very frequent_._ Sexual double standards in society, in particular, may account for their rarity.[SUP][56][/SUP] Ageing in women is associated with decreased sex appeal and dating potential.[SUP][60][/SUP]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_disparity_in_sexual_relationships

I have a particular interest in this issue, as my mother married for a third time when she was about 50 to a man two years younger than me (I was about 22 at the time).


----------



## Biwa

Gentleman Jack (2019)


----------



## tdc

Re-watched the newer Twin Peaks series recently. I enjoyed it even more this time and caught some details I had missed before. Definitely one of my all time favorite shows.


----------



## Dodecs

nicolas refns - too old to die young

whats the total duration of the new twin peaks its quite lengthy isn't it?


----------



## Dodecs

also _the young pope_ by Paolo Sorrentino

I'm looking forward to the follow up of this - _the new pope_


----------



## Rogerx

New series of Poldark .


----------



## Sieglinde

Just binged the new Witcher show. Coming from the games but only knowing a little about the books' plot (from the wiki), it's pretty decent. I like that they expanded Yennefer's backstory and added in some characters I only knew as Gwent cards XD


----------



## Rogerx

A very English scandal part 1


----------



## Biwa

The Name of the Rose (2019)


----------



## Rogerx

A very English scandal part 2

Hopeless those politicians .


----------



## 13hm13

An old one from BBC (1980-88), I just discovered here in US (thru YouTube snips). Our local Public Library had the full dvd sets...


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> A very English scandal part 1


And yesterday last one part 3


----------



## Guest

_Dracula_

Watched 2 out of 3 episodes (each 90 mins long) and really looking forward to the last part. It's splendid, full of the humour to be expected from the two writers (Moffatt and Gatiss, who created _Sherlock_). While remaining broadly true to the overall structure of its predecessor movies, it brings some worthy novelty, genuine tension and horror, and doesn't take itself too seriously (as some earlier versions have done - Coppola's effort springs to mind).

Claes Bang (never heard of him before) is excellent as the Count, as is his nemesis, Van Helsing (Dolly Wells).

Just hope that the twist revealed at the end of episode 2 doesn't disappoint.


----------



## bz3

MacLeod said:


> _Dracula_
> 
> Watched 2 out of 3 episodes (each 90 mins long) and really looking forward to the last part. It's splendid, full of the humour to be expected from the two writers (Moffatt and Gatiss, who created _Sherlock_). While remaining broadly true to the overall structure of its predecessor movies, it brings some worthy novelty, genuine tension and horror, and doesn't take itself too seriously (as some earlier versions have done - Coppola's effort springs to mind).
> 
> Claes Bang (never heard of him before) is excellent as the Count, as is his nemesis, Van Helsing (Dolly Wells).
> 
> Just hope that the twist revealed at the end of episode 2 doesn't disappoint.


I absolutely hated Sherlock so I suppose I'll have to skip this one. Sounds like they took more 'liberties' with Stoker than they did with Conan Doyle, from browsing some reviews.


----------



## Rogerx

Stumbled upon : Vicious

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2582590/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_22

My goodness, how Derek Jacobi and Ian McKellen are acting, you would almost believe it was real. :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Alfred Hitchcock Presents (on Hulu)

4 episodes in - very satisfying


----------



## DeepR

Castlevania, season 1+2
An animated show based on the Castlevania game series. I've always liked the games and its setting. 
It's not something I'd usually watch but it was better than expected. Not a simple good vs evil thing but actually a rather interesting Dracula and other figures. It was a nice distraction.

The Expanse, season 4
Overall a very solid season, although I hope to see a bit more "space opera" next seasons. 
I feel this sci-fi show has a bright future.


----------



## Rogerx

Dutch series about young people joying the army with all ups and downs.
Hoogvliefers.
( Flying High)


----------



## Rogerx

Dutch series about young people joying the army with all ups and downs.
Hoogvliegers.
( Flying High)
Episode 2 yesterday.


----------



## ldiat

Chefs Table. Netflix


----------



## Rogerx

In the name of the rose, after the same story as the movie on Belgium T.V


----------



## Rogerx

Dutch series about young people joying the army with all ups and downs.
Hoogvliegers.
( Flying High)
Episode 3 yesterday.


----------



## Rogerx

Dutch series about young people joying the army with all ups and downs.
Hoogvliegers.
( Flying High)
Episode 4 yesterday.


----------



## DeepR

Star Trek: Picard

I like it so far, after 3 episodes. 
The first Star Trek that I like since Voyager and the TNG movies.
It's different, yet promising.

Engage!


----------



## Rogerx

Dutch series about young people joying the army with all ups and downs.
Hoogvliegers.
( Flying High)
Episode 5 yesterday.


----------



## Rogerx

Episode 1 on the BBC

https://rts.org.uk/article/bbc-one-announces-cast-agatha-christie-adapation-pale-horse


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Dutch series about young people joying the army with all ups and downs.
> Hoogvliefers.
> ( Flying High)


Final episode last night. 
Very good work by those young actors.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Episode 1 on the BBC
> 
> https://rts.org.uk/article/bbc-one-announces-cast-agatha-christie-adapation-pale-horse


I'll have to see about getting this on disc in the future. Rufus Sewell was great in the "Zen" series.


----------



## Ralfy

_Devs_



> Devs is centered on Lily Chan (Sonoya Mizuno), a computer engineer investigating a quantum computing company called Amaya, run by Forest (Nick Offerman). She believes this company is responsible for the disappearance of her boyfriend.[2][4][5]


----------



## Sad Al

The Persuaders! with Roger Moore and Tony Curtis. It's very deep


----------



## Sieglinde

Medici. I really should just binge Season 3 already but it's not the same without Francesco and his pretty hair...


----------



## Rogerx

We been binge-watching : Victoria, love those intrigues.


----------



## tdc

Watched an episode and a half of _Picard_, not bad, I may watch more. Occasionally I think they give Picard moronic lines though, (in Next Gen as well). For example when he claims the Pyramids are nothing more than gigantic monuments to someone's ego. Pretty dumb.


----------



## Ulfilas

Is there a connection between classical music and Star Trek? I'm watching Discovery Season One - they just played the prelude to Act 3 of Lohengrin.


----------



## DeepR

Star Trek: Picard is worth a watch.
It's rather different from TNG/DS9/VOY... it's "modernized" I guess.... but at least it takes place in the same universe/timeline as those good old Trek series and movies (finally, not another "prequel"). And it includes some familiar faces, next to Picard of course. 
Some of the side characters aren't very good, but the plot keeps it interesting.


----------



## Guest

Just discovered a limited series on Netflix called Medal of Honor which depicts - you guessed it - Medal of Honor recipients. They do dramatic reenactments of the actions that won these men their medals. I'm a sucker for these kinds of shows, but this one is done well.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> I'll have to see about getting this on disc in the future. Rufus Sewell was great in the "Zen" series.


Still no sing of it Joe, only BBC iPlayer.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Still no sing of it Joe, only BBC iPlayer.


It's too new. It probably won't come out on disk for many months. Something to look forward to during the imposed isolation.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> [
> We been binge-watching : Victoria, love those intrigues.




[url=https://postimages.org/]

Started another season, the only exiting thing in life on the moment


----------



## haydnguy

The two series my wife likes to watch. Law and Order, Naked and Afraid.


----------



## Biwa

Poldark

Finally getting to watch the last season.


----------



## Rogerx

Just started this one.


----------



## jegreenwood

Just watched the first episode of Giri/Haji on Netflix. I'll be continuing.


----------



## eljr

Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Flamme

Last series I wacthed was Terror, after that I really didnt find anything as alluring...They all seem to be made out of same cloth...


----------



## Rogerx

Happily divorced, can someone please tell Fran Drescher she's no longer funny....at all anymore.


----------



## Kieran

Flamme said:


> Last series I wacthed was Terror, after that I really didnt find anything as alluring...They all seem to be made out of same cloth...


Was that the one with Ciaran Hinds, set in the Bering Straits, about 1847 or so?

Watching Freud on Netflix now. Really, this is the work of Sigmund, but through the filters of Hammer House of Horror. It's really good!


----------



## Rogerx

Watched the first episode, don'know whether to vomit or laugh.


----------



## ldiat

Billions.... and, How to get away w/ Murder.....and, Homeland


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Watched the first episode, don'know whether to vomit or laugh.


i think just laugh....vomit is messy...


----------



## Rogerx

Notturno ( Schubert serie)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090484/?ref_=fn_tt_tt_1
First episode of 4


----------



## Barbebleu

Better Call Saul, season 1. I know, late to the party, but better late than never. Excellent. Bob Odenkirk is just superb.


----------



## Shosty

Inside No. 9, season 1, loving it. Fantastic writing.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Watched the first episode, don'know whether to vomit or laugh.


We just finished that today. Loved it. What a story! 

Also working our way through Boardwalk Empire. Been watching a lot more TV lately since everything is closed down outside the door...

Has anyone ever watched a show on Netflix (formerly BBC) called The Last Kingdom...? I watched the whole thing (three seasons) start to finish twice in a row, it was so great. A kind of historical drama, medieval England. Would recommend to anyone into that kind of thing.


----------



## Kieran

Watched the first 2 episodes of For All Mankind last night, an alt-history take on the space race, set so far in 1969. Excellent stuff!


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> We just finished that today. Loved it. What a story!
> 
> Also working our way through Boardwalk Empire. Been watching a lot more TV lately since everything is closed down outside the door...
> 
> Has anyone ever watched a show on Netflix (formerly BBC) called The Last Kingdom...? I watched the whole thing (three seasons) start to finish twice in a row, it was so great. A kind of historical drama, medieval England. Would recommend to anyone into that kind of thing.


We are continuing tonight with Tiger king, tried the The Last Kingdom but it's all so dark and gloomy .


----------



## Biwa

The Night Of (2016)


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> We are continuing tonight with Tiger king, tried the The Last Kingdom but it's all so dark and gloomy .


Yeah, I can't argue with that. Not for everyone, I suppose.


----------



## Kieran

flamencosketches said:


> Has anyone ever watched a show on Netflix (formerly BBC) called The Last Kingdom...? I watched the whole thing (three seasons) start to finish twice in a row, it was so great. A kind of historical drama, medieval England. Would recommend to anyone into that kind of thing.


I loved it. Can see why it can be considered dark and gloomy, but what isn't, nowadays? At least I found the violence not too difficult to stomach. I thought the characters were great, and I hope they make more!


----------



## Eszo

Hello Talk Classical, new member here. 

I am currently watching The Saint with Roger Moore. on season 2. Havent seen it in over 20 years. Love the series' opening score.


----------



## Rogerx

Eszo said:


> Hello Talk Classical, new member here.
> 
> I am currently watching _The Saint with Roger Moore_. on season 2. Havent seen it in over 20 years. Love the series' opening score.


That is a blast from the past, but if you like it, ....go for it, we have Flying doctors at the moment, how political correct.


----------



## Guest

_Whitechapel _on Hulu. Not for the faint of heart, but I like it. I'm about to re-watch _Line of Duty_ on Amazon Prime, one of my all-time favorite detective shows.


----------



## KenOC

Just started _Better Call Saul_ tonight, from Season 1 episode 1. Very clever and entertaining stuff. I see Mike Ermantraut is going to be around... :lol: So I suppose Gus Fring can't be too far behind.


----------



## Kieran

Fugal said:


> _Whitechapel _on Hulu. Not for the faint of heart, but I like it. I'm about to re-watch _Line of Duty_ on Amazon Prime, one of my all-time favorite detective shows.


You might like Ripper Street, though it's set in the times of the Ripper, and not modern London. It grows in intensity as it progresses, very good cast too...


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Biwa

And Then There Were None (2015)

Episode 1 with Douglas Booth. (hint hint )


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 134181
> 
> 
> And Then There Were None (2015)
> 
> Episode 1 with Douglas Booth. (hint hint )


I have that series, other cover though .


----------



## Guest

This is absolutely classic satire!! Love it:


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

KenOC said:


> Just started _Better Call Saul_ tonight, from Season 1 episode 1. Very clever and entertaining stuff. I see Mike Ermantraut is going to be around... :lol: So I suppose Gus Fring can't be too far behind.


Great series! In some ways I'm finding it more enjoyable than Breaking Bad, especially as the tension builds as it approaches the BB timeline.


----------



## Flamme

Kieran said:


> You might like Ripper Street, though it's set in the times of the Ripper, and not modern London. It grows in intensity as it progresses, very good cast too...


Tnx, will try 2 find it...I was always ''impressed'' and terrified by the Ripper, and was disgusted such ppl exist, felt sadness 4 the pooor victims...Who do you think it was?


----------



## Kieran

Flamme said:


> Tnx, will try 2 find it...I was always ''impressed'' and terrified by the Ripper, and was disgusted such ppl exist, felt sadness 4 the pooor victims...Who do you think it was?


It's one of those iconic mysteries, was he a surgeon, a member of royalty, I doubt we'll ever know. Ripper Street does really well to portray London in that period, it's a pity they stopped making it, really...


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've been watching _Waking the Dead_ (2000-2011) recently - no, not yet another zombie franchise but about a London-based CID/profiling/forensic 'cold case' team. I like the episodes I've seen but occasionally some elements of the plots either zoom around at the speed of light or they seem to plod along with all the pace of an arthritic gastropod. Any fans here? If so, I have a coupla questions about one of the more celebrated episodes entitled _Sins_.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I've been watching Better Call Saul and Community (binge-watching on Netflix).

I also pay attention a little while my younger son is making his way through the entire Simpsons series on Disney+, and my wife and older son watch NCIS on Netflix.


----------



## Rogerx

Father Brown mysteries.


----------



## Radames

I just finished season 1 of The Chi, Season 4 of Ballers, season 2 of Succession - one of the best shows on now. Along with Better Call Saul!


----------



## Flamme

Kieran said:


> It's one of those iconic mysteries, was he a surgeon, a member of royalty, I doubt we'll ever know. Ripper Street does really well to portray London in that period, it's a pity they stopped making it, really...


He was a freakin lunatic who ever he weas!!! Some of the things he did look like masonic rituals, like throwing the entrails over the shoulder of victims, writing ''jews will not be blamed...'' on the wall etc...A stance covered in an excellent movie ''From Hell''.


----------



## gregorx

SyFy just concluded the Big Frackin' BSG Marathon. All time great show.


----------



## Biwa

Pose (2018)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

I found some episodes of this series from 1996 on Youtube and have been enjoying them


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Season 4 of the Last Kingdom on Netflix. I've read several of the books on which this series is based, and enjoy the show.


----------



## Rogerx

Killing Eve, repeat no 3 I believe.


----------



## JAS

Penny Dreadful just started on Showtime. It has almost nothing in common with the earlier series of the same name, and, I believe, by the same production group. The pilot for the new series was very interesting, and a rare example of a new show that is not merely a rehashing of the same old ideas (that have usually already been done better). It will be interesting to see where it goes.


----------



## chorallawyer

Almost done with Devs, which is fantastic if slow-moving, probably will finish Locke and Key before choosing a new series.


----------



## Kieran

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> Season 4 of the Last Kingdom on Netflix. I've read several of the books on which this series is based, and enjoy the show.


I just finished that season and it's brilliant. It's a show that's kept up the standard from the start, and this season is really exciting and dramatic. I haven't read the books but I'll look into them...


----------



## KenOC

Hafthor Bjornsson has set a world deadlifting record by lifting 501kg (1,104lb). Bjornsson portrayed Ser Gregor "The Mountain" Clegane in _Game of Thrones_. I was unhappy that they cut him from the series and substituted some actor in oversized armor.

Anyway, video of the deadlift *here*. Wow!


----------



## Rogerx

My Family from the BBC



:lol:


----------



## DeepR

Thanks for mentioning The Last Kingdom, seems like something I will enjoy and I was looking for a new series to watch.


----------



## Art Rock

KenOC said:


> Hafthor Bjornsson has set a world deadlifting record by lifting 501kg (1,104lb). Bjornsson portrayed Ser Gregor "The Mountain" Clegane in _Game of Thrones_. I was unhappy that they cut him from the series and substituted some actor in oversized armor.


I'm pretty sure he played the role in seasons 4-8, and was not substituted (he took over from two previous actors starting season 4).


----------



## Art Rock

Watching GoT season 8 again. It does have its weaknesses from episode 3 onward, but there is still lots to enjoy even in those. The first two episodes are great.


----------



## Flamme

I watched only 1st 2 seasons...It was kinda cool but now it became a never-ending story...I lose interest in anything 2 long.


----------



## philoctetes

Finished Twin Peaks S3 last week... too much doppleganger BS but Episode 8 was classic Lynch in distilled form...


----------



## Josquin13

I've been binge watching television shows lately on my laptop, which is something I've not done in a long while.

I just finished watching a good spy thriller called, "The Night Manager", which is based on a novel by John Le Carré. It's on Amazon Prime Video: https://www.amazon.com/Episode-1/dp...ght+manager&qid=1588783800&s=movies-tv&sr=1-1

Before that I watched a BBC television series called, "The Secret of Crickley Hall", which is a creepy haunted house series, with two parallel dramas. It was also on Amazon Prime: https://www.amazon.com/The-Secret-Of-Crickley-Hall/dp/B07C4J2QPT

And before that I watched a series on Amazon Prime called, "Catastrophe", a funny comedy that is well written and well acted: https://www.amazon.com/Episode-1/dp...&sprefix=catastrophe,instant-video,176&sr=1-1


----------



## flamencosketches

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> Season 4 of the Last Kingdom on Netflix. I've read several of the books on which this series is based, and enjoy the show.


Just started it. So far so good, but I wonder if it will live up to the heights of the 3rd season. Lots of my favorite characters are dying.


----------



## Kieran

flamencosketches said:


> Just started it. So far so good, but I wonder if it will live up to the heights of the 3rd season. Lots of my favorite characters are dying.


I'm issuing no spoilers or anything, but this season left me wanting more. And more. I hope season 5 is already in the can and unaffected by Covid, but there's a lot of good shows we may have to wait for...


----------



## eljr

philoctetes said:


> Finished Twin Peaks S3 last week... too much doppleganger BS but Episode 8 was classic Lynch in distilled form...


is this on Netflix?


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> Thanks for mentioning The Last Kingdom, seems like something I will enjoy and I was looking for a new series to watch.


Seems a decent show so far, but one thing is really bugging me and that's the restless/shaky camera filming style. It's starting to get on my nerves.
Am I the only one who thinks this is tiresome and annoying?
A good example would be the sitcom Modern Family, which is almost unwatchable for me.


----------



## tdc

I watched all of the _Waco_ series on Netflix, and a little bit of a show starring Ricky Gervais called _Afterlife_. _Waco_ was pretty good, some good acting and actually does a decent job exposing the corruption of the FBI and the media. _Afterlife_ seems pretty humorous but didn't grab me enough to continue watching it. Gervais recent Golden Globes monologue however was highly entertaining, its the main reason I gave the show a chance.


----------



## flamencosketches

DeepR said:


> Seems a decent show so far, but one thing is really bugging me and that's the restless/shaky camera filming style. It's starting to get on my nerves.
> Am I the only one who thinks this is tiresome and annoying?
> A good example would be the sitcom Modern Family, which is almost unwatchable for me.


I think it works in this case, an action packed show, to kind of "keep the viewer on his toes" so to speak, to convey the general anxiety of what's going on. Of course, in a show like Modern Family, it makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Rogerx

Belgravia episode1
2020

Kind of Downton Abbey

If you like costume drama, this is it


----------



## Biwa

Shogun (1980)


----------



## Guest

One of the greatest-ever series produced for television, "*Cracker*" - starring the extraordinary Robbie Coltrane. A series for very grown up people about a forensic psychologist; a hard-drinking, gambling, unreliable, philandering bear of a man with all the faults and failings but an interesting and attractive human being who is adored by his wife and his colleague Penhaligen. Coltrane picks up all the complexities in the character of "Fitz" and imbues his character with a charisma which most actors can only dream about. Magnificent writing and acting:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> Belgravia episode1
> 2020
> 
> Kind of Downton Abbey
> 
> If you like costume drama, this is it


Don't tell me - there is a ballroom scene where the belles glance coquettishly from behind their fans and all of the beaux have got great hair. :lol:


----------



## JAS

Channel Zero, a four season show, with 6 episodes in each season and as a different storyline. It is remarkably good for a show that ran on SyFy (which has, in my opinion, a rather poor record in this regard). It is a horror series, but it at least tries to be something different. For the first season in particular, some of the elements seem to exist only for the sake of a strong visual, and don't quite add up in the plot. (It also wraps up with developments that are a bit clumsy, and not entirely consistent with what came before, and parts of it just make very little sense if you think about them too much.) I am not quite finished with the second series, but it seems stronger overall (although I suspect that I won't get as much of an explanation for what is going on as I would like.)


----------



## Kieran

Watched the first two episodes of Disneys new western, The Mandalorian. It's good but didn't grip me...


----------



## Caesura

Lately, it's been Gilligan's Island.


----------



## Biwa

elgars ghost said:


> Don't tell me - there is a ballroom scene where the belles glance coquettishly from behind their fans and all of the beaux have got great hair. :lol:


Didn't Paul McCartney sing about this silly stuff called love? 






and some dark eye shadow & a little leather with those belles & great haircuts at the dance. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Belgravia episode 2
2020


----------



## Kieran

Watching The Eddy on Netflix, really enjoying it. Set in a small jazz club in Paris, it has excellent music and a great cast, none of whom I'd ever heard of before...


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

tdc said:


> I watched all of the _Waco_ series on Netflix, and a little bit of a show starring Ricky Gervais called _Afterlife_. _Waco_ was pretty good, some good acting and actually does a decent job exposing the corruption of the FBI and the media. _Afterlife_ seems pretty humorous but didn't grab me enough to continue watching it. Gervais recent Golden Globes monologue however was highly entertaining, its the main reason I gave the show a chance.


I also watched Waco - I thought it was really well done, with some good acting. Michael Shannon was great in it. I think it does tend to play down some of the activity of the Branch Davidians, but in spite of all that, the key point was important - all they ever had on them was some minor gun charges, and they could have taken Koresh at any time, quietly, in town. Instead they came in military style, and misled people egregiously about what was happening. And while I think that the evidence does suggest that the fires were either started by the Davidians or by accident, the reckless bulldozing of the building was shown to likely have trapped individuals in their "bunker."


----------



## tdc

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> I also watched Waco - I thought it was really well done, with some good acting. Michael Shannon was great in it. I think it does tend to play down some of the activity of the Branch Davidians, but in spite of all that, the key point was important - all they ever had on them was some minor gun charges, and they could have taken Koresh at any time, quietly, in town. Instead they came in military style, and misled people egregiously about what was happening. *And while I think that the evidence does suggest that the fires were either started by the Davidians or by accident*, the reckless bulldozing of the building was shown to likely have trapped individuals in their "bunker."


I'm not sure what evidence you are referring to, but I can't fathom why the Davidians would have started their own compound on fire. Remember the end of the series documented how many times the FBI had used that kind of tear gas in raids and how many times it ignited and burned buildings to the ground, there were multiple examples of this shown, prior to the incident with the Davidians. This leads me to believe the fire was directly caused by the FBI, either intentionally, or through gross negligence.


----------



## Rogerx

Just a crook.
A bout a rapper who's going from rags to riches.
( Real happend)


----------



## Kieran

Finished The Eddy, which I really enjoyed, went back to The Mandalorian, which is a bit better, very flimsy and old fashioned storylines, but a cute blue alien baby with huge eyes and ears, who everyone wants to kill, so I'll hang in there til that happens...


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Vienna Blood_ - a murder mystery series set in the early 1900s. Three episodes made so far, and I saw the second one the night before. The main premise revolves around a young doctor called Liebermann who uses what he learned under Freud to assist the police. Liebermann has an understanding sidekick in Detective Rheinhardt but because of his forward-thinking methodology Liebermann faces scepticism as well as anti-Semitism. Story was OK, but the main attraction for me was the location - pre-WWI Vienna made for a nice change of scene.


----------



## Kieran

elgars ghost said:


> _Vienna Blood_ - a murder mystery series set in the early 1900s. Three episodes made so far, and I saw the second one the night before. The main premise revolves around a young doctor called Liebermann who uses what he learned under Freud to assist the police. Liebermann has an understanding sidekick in Detective Rheinhardt but because of his forward-thinking methodology Liebermann faces scepticism as well as anti-Semitism. Story was OK, but the main attraction for me was the location - pre-WWI Vienna made for a nice change of scene.


You'd enjoy Babylon Berlin  after this, brother. Set in Germany in the 30's, it's got an exceptional eye for detail, and great stories, great cast...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kieran said:


> You'd enjoy Babylon Berlin  after this, brother. Set in Germany in the 30's, it's got an exceptional eye for detail, and great stories, great cast...


Yes, I think I would - perhaps I might have the sound down and follow it by the subtitles while listening to Kurt Weill. Hopefully it might surface on terrestrial TV before too long. Do you remember the 1980s German series _Berlin Alexanderplatz_?


----------



## Kieran

elgars ghost said:


> Yes, I think I would - perhaps I might have the sound down and follow it by the subtitles while listening to Kurt Weill. Hopefully it might surface on terrestrial TV before too long. Do you remember the 1980s German series _Berlin Alexanderplatz_?


No, but looking at its iMDB page, I might have to watch this, it looks great!

EDIT: I see it's on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLo2rRNlWBdyubOPxKjCDFg0q32eW8G0K-


----------



## Rogerx

Desperate Romantics

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desperate_Romantics


----------



## Rogerx

No Netflix, A secret love 65 years together and know one knew they are a couple.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Desperate Romantics
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desperate_Romantics


Hey, it's Poldark!


----------



## Rogerx

Catching up with this one.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Catching up with this one.


Any good? What do you think of it?


----------



## Rogerx

For some rare reason I can't quote normally



> Any good? What do you think of it?


It's in the style ( other story lines) as Downton Abbey.
Plots an intrigues and always be a gentleman / woman, very entertaining.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> For some rare reason I can't quote normally
> 
> It's in the style ( other story lines) as Downton Abbey.
> Plots an intrigues and always be a gentleman / woman, very entertaining.


Glad to hear you like it. Being written by Julian Fellowes, I figured it had a similar vibe as Downton Abbey. Well, I still haven't seen the Downton Abbey movie. Got some catching up to do.


----------



## Rogerx

13 Reasons Why ( season 4)
I think we have to start at season 1


----------



## tdc

So, one more time. The ramistat kiloquad capacity is a function, square root of the intermix ratio, times the sum of the plasma injector quotient.


----------



## Rogerx

> So, one more time. The ramistat kiloquad capacity is a function, square root of the intermix ratio, times the sum of the plasma injector quotient.


Thank you, on which channel was that?


----------



## tdc

Rogerx said:


> Thank you, on which channel was that?


It's a quote by William Thomas Riker, a clever distraction right before he judo-chopped a ferengi trying to take over the enterprise. Sucka!

In other words I was watching Star Trek Next Generation. I have it on blu ray.


----------



## Rogerx

> It's a quote by William Thomas Riker, a clever distraction right before he judo-chopped a ferengi trying to take over the enterprise. Sucka!
> 
> In other words I was watching Star Trek Next Generation. I have it on blu ray.


That enplanes all, never ever seen it, I don't like S.F .

Life as it is is difficult enough.


----------



## Varick

One episode left of Season 3 of Westworld. Very different from seasons 1 & 2. Not has head-trippy as the first 2 seasons. Very straight forward plot line. Very definitive lines between sides. It almost seems like a show "related" to Westworld without being Westworld. I don't have the inclination to follow such things, but does anyone know if they changed writers and/or directors and/or producers of this show?

Also, watched the first 3 seasons of Rick & Morty. Just hysterical! I'm a little P.O.'d that you have to purchase season 4 on Hulu. I guess I have to wait.

V


----------



## Aliputera

The Mandalorian. The soundtrack is so good!


----------



## jegreenwood

Just finished the first season of "Dark." My head is spinning.


----------



## Rogerx

Les Petits Meurtres d'Agatha Christie

France version, set in the 1920


----------



## Guest

jegreenwood said:


> Just finished the first season of "Dark." My head is spinning.


It gets more confusing as it goes along.


----------



## Guest

I'm watching _Deadwind_ (Netflix) and _Doc Martin _(Hulu).


----------



## cheregi

I'm watching Malcolm in the Middle on Hulu. I never watched it as a kid but know it only by reputation, which perhaps allows me to see that rather than being just another sitcom, it's really sharp, genuinely funny, and absolutely avoids or subverts cliches and melodrama.


----------



## Sonata

Watching the whole series of Big Bang Theory all the way through. I've seen most of it before, but sporadically. It's fun seeing the progression from one season to the next. That's our relaxation TV. Our other series is Grimm, which is a really good show that I'm too tired to describe right now.


----------



## Varick

Sonata said:


> Watching the whole series of Big Bang Theory all the way through. I've seen most of it before, but sporadically. It's fun seeing the progression from one season to the next. That's our relaxation TV. Our other series is Grimm, which is a really good show that I'm too tired to describe right now.


I really enjoyed Grimm up to the very last episode. The end was just "Hollywood-Network," Horrible. They couldn't have ended a really fun show in a worse way. What they did earlier in that same season was great. Great concept, fun, entertaining, and well done... But the last episode of the last season.... I wont do any spoilers, but that was my impression of the end.

V


----------



## Rogerx

killing Eve....not sure if I r get the stories


----------



## Joe B

Started re-watching this series over the weekend:


----------



## realdealblues

Re-watching The History Channel's "Engineering An Empire" series. 

Watched "The Aztec's" episode last night. Amazing how they engineered building their empire on a swampy island in the middle of a lake.


----------



## Barbebleu

Better Call Saul - Season 5, Episode 1. Season 6 not out until the end of ‘21 so I’m going to slow down and not binge watch.


----------



## Jacck

Czech TV started to broadcast the Tropical Heat again. 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101226/
I don't watch TV much, but I rewatched a couple of episodes (I watched it in the 1990's quite a lot). This whole series is hillariously funny, like a great parody of various crime movies


----------



## Dorsetmike

No Tv here, got better things to do with my time, like listening to music.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

BBC historical epic (1978) about the Angevin dynasty (Henry II, Richard I, John).


----------



## Joe B

Finished "Sherlock" and now on to this:










For lack of a better description, these are 'slick'!


----------



## MAS

Joe B said:


> Finished "Sherlock" and now on to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For lack of a better description, these are 'slick'!


I loved the books this show was based on. Strange that the British did the show, good as it is.


----------



## Sonata

Varick said:


> I really enjoyed Grimm up to the very last episode. The end was just "Hollywood-Network," Horrible. They couldn't have ended a really fun show in a worse way. What they did earlier in that same season was great. Great concept, fun, entertaining, and well done... But the last episode of the last season.... I wont do any spoilers, but that was my impression of the end.
> 
> V


Ending a really great show badly: Sounds like they went the Game of Thrones route!!


----------



## senza sordino

There is a new season of Endeavour on PBS to watch.

On Britbox I have been slowly working my way through Spooks / MI-5. I'm now nearly finished season five (of ten).

On Britbox, I am also slowly working my way through QI. I find this quite interesting, and quite entertaining. I'm on series N, hosted by Sandi Toksvig.

On Amazon Prime I am slowly making my way through The Grand Tour (a reboot of Top Gear) with Jeremy Clarkson Richard Hammond and James May. You might think it surprising that I, who doesn't own a car, watch this.


----------



## MAS

*The Fosters* on Netflix, and *The 400*.


----------



## MAS

senza sordino said:


> There is a new season of Endeavour on PBS to watch.
> 
> On Britbox I have been slowly working my way through Spooks / MI-5. I'm now nearly finished season five (of ten).
> 
> On Britbox, I am also slowly working my way through QI. I find this quite interesting, and quite entertaining. I'm on series N, hosted by Sandi Toksvig.
> 
> On Amazon Prime I am slowly making my way through The Grand Tour (a reboot of Top Gear) with Jeremy Clarkson Richard Hammond and James May. You might think it surprising that I, who doesn't own a car, watch this.


I love *Endeavour*, I'll try to find it! Thanks.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

senza sordino said:


> There is a new season of Endeavour on PBS to watch.
> 
> On Britbox I have been slowly working my way through Spooks / MI-5. I'm now nearly finished season five (of ten).
> 
> On Britbox, I am also slowly working my way through QI. I find this quite interesting, and quite entertaining. I'm on series N, hosted by Sandi Toksvig.
> 
> On Amazon Prime I am slowly making my way through The Grand Tour (a reboot of Top Gear) with Jeremy Clarkson Richard Hammond and James May. You might think it surprising that I, who doesn't own a car, watch this.


I love the Grand Tour. And I do own a car. They have switched over now to doing only their quest episodes. No more tent discussions and test driving the latest and greatest.


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> *The Fosters* on Netflix, and *The 400*.


Sorry, made a mistake, *The Fosters* is on Amazon Prime, not Netflix.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Series one episode four of _Rebus_, featuring John Hannah as the troubled Edinburgh detective. I prefer Ken Stott's more grizzled portrayal in series 2-4 (see pic below).


----------



## MAS

elgars ghost said:


> Series one episode four of _Rebus_, featuring John Hannah as the troubled Edinburgh detective. I prefer Ken Stott's more grizzled portrayal in series 2-4 (see pic below).


Love the books, though I haven't encountered the TV series. I agree Ken Stott is closer to my image of Rebus.


----------



## Kieran

I've gotten hooked on Curb Your Enthusiasm...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

My wife (she's not fond of bloodshed) and I just finished _Giri/Haji_ (Duty/Shame) a limited series on Netflix. A bit preposterous, but gripping and affecting with top shelf acting and cinematography that can only be described as brilliant.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kieran said:


> I've gotten hooked on Curb Your Enthusiasm...


Great stuff - and shame on the British TV channel which always give it too late a slot (the same fate befell _Seinfeld_).


----------



## Kieran

elgars ghost said:


> Great stuff - and shame on the British TV channel which always give it too late a slot (the same fate befell _Seinfeld_).


Yeah, same in Ireland. Almost always after 11pm. I'm watching on DVDs from the public library. I crack up every time Leon opens his mouth, he has a one track mind! :lol:


----------



## Barbebleu

Better Call Saul - season 5, episode 9. Only one episode left before a rather long hiatus until late 2021 for the sixth and final season.  It has been a wonderful ride.


----------



## MAS

Watched Season 7 of *Endeavour*, only three episodes! 
Then went back and re-watched Season 6...


----------



## Joe B

MAS said:


> Watched Season 7 of *Endeavour*, only three episodes!
> Then went back and re-watched Season 6...


My wife is watching these on her PC. She plans on streaming the 3rd episode later tonight.


----------



## Joe B

Got this for my wife's birthday (arrived today). Will begin watching later tonight:








With 39 discs, this should keep us busy for awhile.

edit: Watched the pilot and first 3 episodes tonight. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Guest

I have been re-watching "*The Planet*s" - a stunning series about the history of our solar system from Professor Brian Cox. I was brought to tears on quite a few occasions watching this. It speaks to humanity's insatiable desire to conquer frontiers and explore the universe. One thing I noticed was all the female Theoretical and Particle Physicists and Engineers on the Casimi Project for NASA. That's great to see and they obviously keep their heads down on the job without fanfare and hullabaloo about 'equality'. I cannot speak highly enough about this series and Professor Cox with his elegant and poetic delivery of the narrative:






"ablaze with stars"...."grains of sand caught momentarily in the light of the sun".... MAGNIFICENT.


----------



## Kieran

Have watched two episodes of *The Fall*, starring Gillian Anderson. It's tight, well-acted, and completely irrelevant and manipulative. I'm getting sick of cop shows being based around the single idea of young women being prey for psycho perverts. This is television made by people who still have pimples on their faces. Scene 1, young women dressed in lingerie wonders what what to wear - camera cuts to nutjob peering through the curtains. Scene 2, she returns home from a night out, removes everything, showers, camera scans her slowly, moody music, psycho is in the house. Scene 3 she's tied up on the bed, scene 4 she's dead. She had been a plot device, merely.

There have been so many shows which follow this awful and lazy and unimaginative idea. They're porny and cheap. They're out for cheap titillation, they create an unearned tension, but they justify it by having "strong female leads". They stick their hooks in you by appealing to your most base fears, they lack any substance or originality at all. They're misogynistic and vile. Sometimes there's a variation and it's children who are going missing. You'd want to be callous not to care, right? Anna Friel's *Marcella *went the route of missing children in season 2. One of my favourite Scandi shows, *Bordertown *began season 3 with a nubile lass chained to a bed in a basement. I switched it off.

I think I won't be going further with The Fall, either. Good production and great acting do not a story make, and can't cover up for the gasping void of ideas in the writing...


----------



## MAS

Watching all of the *Poirot* series on YouTube, kindly posted by someone in a Spain, I think. Great Video quality.


----------



## Sonata

A couple of old throwbacks here and there: Doogie Howser MD, and Dharma & Greg.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Finishing-up Season 3 of_ Babylon Berlin_ on Netflix; my namesake _Caligari _ is definitely an influence on this neo-Noir series. First two seasons were the most effective; third is still enjoyable but beginning to wonder if creators' imaginations might be running dry what with all the accumulating coincidences... (Actually, I take that all back, the season's concluding episodes redeem the entire season and now consider the entirety better than ever. As Sartre said: "Rachat!")


----------



## Kieran

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Finishing-up Season 3 of_ Babylon Berlin_ on Netflix; my namesake _Caligari _ is definitely an influence on this neo-Noir series. First two seasons were the most effective; third is still enjoyable but beginning to wonder if creators' imaginations might be running dry what with all the accumulating coincidences... (Actually, I take that all back, the season's concluding episodes redeem the entire season and now consider the entirety better than ever. As Sartre said: "Rachat!")


I think it's a great series, though i haven't yet watched season 3, but also, the books are very good too. Don't know if you've read them, the TV show deviates from them a fair bit, but not to its detriment...

EDIT: I've tried to find *Cagliari *on iMDB but haven't been able to...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Kieran said:


> I think it's a great series, though i haven't yet watched season 3, but also, the books are very good too. Don't know if you've read them, the TV show deviates from them a fair bit, but not to its detriment...
> 
> EDIT: I've tried to find *Cagliari *on iMDB but haven't been able to...


Years ago, I read a graphic novel that I enjoyed based on the books, but I ought to look at the originals; THANK YOU for suggesting that. Link to IMDb Caligari: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0010323/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0 Film on Youtube: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0010323/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


----------



## Kieran

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Years ago, I read a graphic novel that I enjoyed based on the books, but I ought to look at the originals; THANK YOU for suggesting that. Link to IMDb Caligari: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0010323/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0 Film on Youtube: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0010323/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


Ah thanks! I misread it as Cagliari - I thought it was a retro Italian cop show! :lol:

By the way, I didn't know there's a graphic novel based on Bayblon Berlin, have only read the novels. There are 4 in English, but I think as many as seven in German. The fifth translated book comes out in English in September, it's called The March Fallen...


----------



## realdealblues

Finally finished showing my better half Inspector Morse.

So now it's on to:


----------



## Guest

_Strike_, anyone? (BBC) It made a decent start first series. Now it's just annoying


----------



## Rogerx

Death in Paradise, good story lines


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Death in Paradise, good story lines


this show is good. new season has not started yet.


----------



## Barbebleu

Narcos, Season 2. Excellent.


----------



## DeepR

Christabel said:


> I have been re-watching "*The Planet*s" - a stunning series about the history of our solar system from Professor Brian Cox. I was brought to tears on quite a few occasions watching this. It speaks to humanity's insatiable desire to conquer frontiers and explore the universe. One thing I noticed was all the female Theoretical and Particle Physicists and Engineers on the Casimi Project for NASA. That's great to see and they obviously keep their heads down on the job without fanfare and hullabaloo about 'equality'. I cannot speak highly enough about this series and Professor Cox with his elegant and poetic delivery of the narrative:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ablaze with stars"...."grains of sand caught momentarily in the light of the sun".... MAGNIFICENT.


It was a little slow but I enjoyed this show. It didn't tell me much that I didn't already know from other series, mostly "How The Universe Works". The Planets however is a lot more elegant in its presentation (the same goes for his other series "Wonders of the Universe" and "Wonders of the Solar System").


----------



## Guest

_Line of Duty_--wonderfully written and acted police procedural involving the investigation of corrupt police in England--and often very intense. I just started _Lenox Hill_ on Netflix--a documentary about some of its surgeons. It's very compelling so far. On a lighter note, I'm been enjoying _Doc Martin_--lots of quirky characters!


----------



## Rogerx

Grantchester

very nice story lines


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> Grantchester
> 
> very nice story lines


I love *Grantchester*!


----------



## bharbeke

Phineas and Ferb

You never know what zany thing will happen next, it's smart comedy, and it appeals to multiple generations. They've got some pretty good musical numbers, too.


----------



## MAS

*Lucifer*, Season 5. Love it!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Joe B said:


> Started re-watching this series over the weekend:


I watched _Sherlock _last month too. The first three seasons are very good to excellent; the series takes a nosedive in Season 4. I gave up halfway through "The Final Problem".


----------



## MAS

For the moment, I'm re-watching *Warrior Nun* on Netflix.


----------



## MAS

MAS said:


> For the moment, I'm re-watching *Warrior Nun* on Netflix.


Watching two: Season 2 of *The Boys*, and Season 2 of *The Order*. Enjoying both, though *The Boys* is very dark.


----------



## Guest

_Away_, _Darkwater Fell_, and _Biohackers_.


----------



## MAS

*The Blacklist* Season 7


----------



## realdealblues

Had a compressed nerve in a my back force me into a chair for the last several days. Finally up and walking again but used some of the time to bing watch *Star Trek: Picard*. I enjoyed it, looking forward to seeing where they go with it for season 2.


----------



## MAS

*Young Wallander* from Netflix, in English rather than Swedish. The rough side of a Sweden that I never imagined existing: racism, poverty, unenlightened thinking, just like the U.S. Big difference: no guns in the general population.


----------



## Jacck

MAS said:


> *Young Wallander* from Netflix, in English rather than Swedish. The rough side of a Sweden that I never imagined existing: racism, poverty, unenlightened thinking, just like the U.S. Big difference: no guns in the general population.


is it Nordic noir?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nordic_noir
if yes, then it is not real depiction of the Nordic countries.

if you want to see some Czech noir, try this
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5459168/
(I assure you that Czech Republic does not look as bleak as in this miniseries either)


----------



## Joe B

Meyerbeer Smith said:


> I watched _Sherlock _last month too. The first three seasons are very good to excellent; the series takes a nosedive in Season 4. I gave up halfway through "The Final Problem".


My wife and I have been watching "Elementary" on disc. We are now in season 5. This show takes place in NYC, and I believe it is better than the Moffat/Gattis BBC production. Character development and character arcs are excellent. You might enjoy it.


----------



## MAS

I don't know if any series bound to bring on the tears than *Call the Midwife*. I am an unabashed fan.


----------



## MAS

Jacck said:


> is it Nordic noir?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nordic_noir
> if yes, then it is not real depiction of the Nordic countries.
> 
> if you want to see some Czech noir, try this
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5459168/
> (I assure you that Czech Republic does not look as bleak as in this miniseries either)


I am familiar with some books on the genre, Henning Mankell, and it's not my cup of tea, as a rule. I think it's a British take on the character, though I think Sweden has a hand in it.


----------



## MAS

Joe B said:


> My wife and I have been watching "Elementary" on disc. We are now in season 5. This show takes place in NYC, and I believe it is better than the Moffat/Gattis BBC production. Character development and character arcs are excellent. You might enjoy it.


Thanks. I've seen some of the episodes earlier in the series and quite liked them. I love *Sherlock*, too!


----------



## Guest

I've just started watching _Raised by Wolves_ on HBO Max. It's quite a different and thought provoking series, although more hardcore sci-fi than I usually enjoy.


----------



## Kieran

Spiral (in French, Engrenages) a cop show set in Paris. Season 7. The title refers to the large, labyrinthal plots, the intricacies and hidden characters who evolve or only appear as the season develops. If you love the Wire, and wish to see as natural but also as complex and real a cop show, this one’s for you.

This is not the Paris of Eiffel Tower selfies...


----------



## MAS

*Ratched*, a prequel of sorts of *One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest*, I think. Very 1950's great costumes. Good show!


----------



## Josquin13

I recently finished watching all 5 seasons of "Chuck". The show aired between 2007-12 on American TV and I missed it back then. It's now available on Amazon Prime (for free, if you have Prime), so I took a chance & ended up binge watching all 91 espisodes. Which I don't regret. I actually loved the show, & am now a huge Chuck fan. I'd describe the series as a cross between "Alias" and a more tech savvy, funnier "Get Smart"--but overall, it's a love story. Some people may find the "intersect" computer premise far fetched, but you just have to go with it.


----------



## MAS

Josquin13 said:


> I recently finished watching all 5 seasons of "Chuck". The show aired between 2007-12 on American TV and I missed it back then. It's now available on Amazon Prime (for free, if you have Prime), so I took a chance & ended up binge watching all 91 espisodes. Which I don't regret. I actually loved the show, & am now a huge Chuck fan. I'd describe the series as a cross between "Alias" and a more tech savvy, funnier "Get Smart"--but overall, it's a love story. Some people may find the "intersect" computer premise far fetched, but you just have to go with it.


I love that series! I did the same as you a while ago...


----------



## Guest

I'm watching the second season of "Criminal" on Netflix.Each part is set in a police interrogation room with occasional switches to an observation room. One might think that limits dramatic possibilities, but it doesn't--it can get very intense. Great writing and acting, helps. For variety, each part is set in a different country: England, France, Germany, and Spain. Season 1 episode 1 starred David Tennant.


----------



## MAS

KlavierKing said:


> I'm watching the second season of "Criminal" on Netflix.Each part is set in a police interrogation room with occasional switches to an observation room. One might think that limits dramatic possibilities, but it doesn't--it can get very intense. Great writing and acting, helps. For variety, each part is set in a different country: England, France, Germany, and Spain. Season 1 episode 1 starred David Tennant.


On Netflix, 4 episodes are set in the UK. I didn't watch the Spanish ones yet, but the English ones are fabulous.


----------



## MAS

Continuing with *The 4400*


----------



## Joe B

Finished the "Elementary" series last night. Tonight we begin season 3 of the Frankie Drake series:


----------



## Biwa

Chernobyl (2019)


----------



## Barbebleu

The hysterically funny “Schitt’s Creek”. My wife and I had this recommended to us and it is exceptionally good.


----------



## MAS

*The Worst Witch*, Netflix


----------



## Joe B

Arrived today:










Watched the first 3 episodes tonight. So far, so good.


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> View attachment 144047
> 
> 
> Chernobyl (2019)


One of the most harrowing shows I've ever seen.


----------



## Biwa

KlavierKing said:


> One of the most harrowing shows I've ever seen.


I DVRed this a few months ago. I remember the news when this happened, but I didn't know the details on the ground. I also didn't know what to expect from this miniseries, so I was waiting to be in the right mood. Well, I finally had some time the other night and decided to watch the first episode. WOW!!! Right from the start it had me glued to the screen. Powerful and harrowing, indeed. Excellent production and cast. That night I watched 3 episodes in a row and stopped only because it was almost 3:00 in the morning!! Finished it the next day. :tiphat:


----------



## MAS

*Someone has to die (Alguien tiene que morrir) *, about persecution of gays in 1950s Spain.
Harrowing.


----------



## Rogerx

Mrs Brown boys on BBC 1, hilarious :lol:.


----------



## MAS

The CHEF Show
Roy Choi and Jon Favreau


----------



## MAS

YouTube is providing a lot of entertainment these days. Binged-watched this series over a few days.


----------



## Joe B

Just started back into this Blu-ray set at dinner tonight:










"Spanning 25 years and the entire Poirot canon, David Suchet's iconic portrayal of Agatha Christie's famous Belgian detective has been hailed as "one of TV's greatest achievements" (Telegraph, U.K.). These 70 episodes of the hit mystery seen on public television are rich with period detail and feature some of film and television's brightest stars, including Michael Fassbender, Emily Blunt, Jessica Chastain, Damian Lewis, Tim Curry, Iain Glen, Christopher Eccleston, Aiden Gillen, Peter Capaldi, Lindsay Duncan, Hugh Bonneville, and many more."


----------



## Phil loves classical

Carter Season 1 and 2. Filmed in my hometown in Northern Ontario. Funny and entertaining.


----------



## MAS

*The Protector*, a Turkish TV series. Fortunately, you can change the audio to English,


----------



## Joe B

MAS said:


> View attachment 144567
> 
> 
> The CHEF Show
> Roy Choi and Jon Favreau


Though I don't watch broadcast TV, I'm sure this must be good. I loved Favreau's movie "Chef":


----------



## MAS

Joe B said:


> Though I don't watch broadcast TV, I'm sure this must be good. I loved Favreau's movie "Chef":
> 
> View attachment 144857


I'm watching it on Netflix. It sort of continues from the film. It's good *and* funny. And can those guys eat!


----------



## MAS

*Tabitha, Witch of the Order*
A little weak, but entertaining. Chapters are only 30 minutes long


----------



## MAS

*Barbarians*, 2020 Dir. by Barbara Eder, Steve St. Léger


----------



## Barbebleu

The Queen’s Gambit - Netflix. Brilliant. Knowledge of chess useful but not essential.


----------



## Kieran

MAS said:


> *Barbarians*, 2020 Dir. by Barbara Eder, Steve St. Léger
> 
> View attachment 144961


What do you think of this?


----------



## Varick

MAS said:


> Watching two: Season 2 of *The Boys*, and Season 2 of *The Order*. Enjoying both, though *The Boys* is very dark.


I just finished the second season of "The Boys." Absolutely brilliant twist on the superhero genre. It is so twistedly brilliant and hysterical. One of my favorite shows of all time on TV. And yes, it is dark but I love dark humor! Just great!!!!

Billy Butcher may be one of the greatest TV characters of all time!

V


----------



## DeepR

Chernobyl is a great show indeed. It really felt like you were there. Strong acting as well.

I started watching Babylon 5. Going to watch everything, both the series and the films (in an order recommended by a fan online).
I never really gave this show a chance back in the 90s, since I was partial to Star Trek. I don't mind that it looks quite dated. I like it so far and it's supposed to get a lot better.


----------



## Joe B

DeepR said:


> .....I started watching Babylon 5. Going to watch everything, both the series and the films (in an order recommended by a fan online).
> I never really gave this show a chance back in the 90s, since I was partial to Star Trek. I don't mind that it looks quite dated. I like it so far and it's supposed to get a lot better.


I think you will enjoy it.....a lot. The character arcs through the 5 year period are excellent.


----------



## bharbeke

I love Londo and G'Kar on Babylon 5.


----------



## Rogerx

Attention, season of the Crown 4 starts this weekend on Netflix.


----------



## Kieran

Finished the excellent Babylon Berlin the other night, if you want a superior noir cop show set in the Weimar republic, go get it, you won't be disappointed.

Now I started The Queen's Gambit, a big news show on Netflix. It's good but now I find myself constantly wondering why they didn't make a film of the true life remarkable story of Bobby Fischer, which occurred in the same time. So I was really enjoying it until I got this into my head. I like the cast in TQG, though I'm not sure if the main actress can manage anything beyond a moody pout to express feeling. She gets away with it, she used to be a model...


----------



## Guest

_The Crown_ season 4, _Trial and Retribution, Mars_...lots of good shows!


----------



## Guest

I'm not watching this series right now; it was on TV a decade ago. But I'm recommending it here (available on Amazon) because it's easily *one of the best things I've ever seen for US television*. Diablo Cody, direction and script supervision - starring Toni Collette and John Corbett. The casting is brilliant but there is only one complaint; the daughter, played by Brie Larson. Her delivery is far too quick and she mumbles - you miss many of her lines.






Here's some background on the series, about a woman with 'multiple personality disorder' - brilliantly played by Collette. It's witty, edgy and completely unorthodox. The first series is absolutely superb, and the second is very good. It should have stopped there!! Here's a promo for series two:


----------



## Handelian

It wasn't actually a series but an elongated programme of about 3 hours on how Britain and her allies won the WW2. Of course my father and grandfather were involved which added interest. I enjoyed hearing about the many contributions of 'ordinary' people who made a huge difference and got the job done. Encouraging at a time like this.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Attention, season of the Crown 4 starts this weekend on Netflix.


I remember my teaching colleagues all saying that Diana looked like a Barbie doll on her wedding day and that the epitome of elegance was Mary, the Australian woman who married Fredrick of Denmark: such a handsome couple!!










In her defense, Diana was still a teenager!!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Just finished watching _Dandelion Dead_ on our BritBox subscription. This is a ripping good murder story - based on real life events - and orig. aired back in '94. May prove slow-moving for some, but to my wife and me its pace had dramatic purpose as well as provided ample character illumination. Thoroughly recommended. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dandelion_Dead


----------



## Jacck

The Undoing (TV Mini-Series 2020) 6x50 minutes
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8134470/


----------



## Barbebleu

Fauda - great Netflix series set in the Middle East. Israeli production with subs. Four episodes in and it is quite gripping. Fauda translates as Chaos.


----------



## senza sordino

On Britbox

New Tricks, a repeat viewing
Dad's Army, a repeat viewing, but I haven't watched it in years
Only Fools and Horses, mostly a repeat viewing. It was never consistently shown on television here, so it's good to watch from the start, episode by episode, season by season
Midsommer Murders, first time viewing, slowly watching an episode once every couple of weeks or so. It'll take decades to watch them all at the rate I'm going.

On Netflix
Schitt's Creek

On Prime
I finished watching The Grand Tour (Clarkson, May, and Hammond)

On our local public television channel
National Treasure, a four-part series. Robbie Coltrane et al. Excellent. The ending didn't surprise me.


----------



## Rogerx

The Mallorca Files

On BBC and BBC prime


----------



## Guest

_Spiral_, a gritty and very well done French detective show. Some of the crimes are not for the faint of heart, but the final two seasons (number 7 & 8) are less gruesome. Available on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> The Mallorca Files
> 
> On BBC and BBC prime


Last one last night .


----------



## Joe B

Finished "Poirot" and "Enterprise" and we're now a third of the way through Jeremy Brett's portrayal of Sherlock Holmes:


----------



## 6Strings

Among others, _Lupin_ on Netflix--hugely enjoyable! Basically, it's about a master thief.


----------



## Barbebleu

Ozark. Excellent. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I watched Endeavour on Amazon Prime and loved it - most recent season not yet available.

I'm currently hunting around for a new series. I generally really enjoy British crime and period dramas, but can't find one that currently spikes my interest - and I have already watched all the main ones people mention.

Any ideas out there? I'm watching "The Watch" and reading the associated Pratchett "Discworld" novel. I'll likely watch the new season of The Walking Dead that starts at the end of the month.


----------



## 6Strings

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> I watched Endeavour on Amazon Prime and loved it - most recent season not yet available.
> 
> I'm currently hunting around for a new series. I generally really enjoy British crime and period dramas, but can't find one that currently spikes my interest - and I have already watched all the main ones people mention.
> 
> Any ideas out there? I'm watching "The Watch" and reading the associated Pratchett "Discworld" novel. I'll likely watch the new season of The Walking Dead that starts at the end of the month.


One of the best police/detective dramas I've seen is _Line of Duty_ on Amazon Prime. Wonderful writing and acting.


----------



## Conrad2

Almost done with Giri/Haji on Netflix. One of the most exceptional shows I have seen for some time! Kind of sad when I heard that BBC and Netflix cancel the show after one season.


----------



## Guest

_Touching Evil_--a gritty detective drama.


----------



## Kieran

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> I watched Endeavour on Amazon Prime and loved it - most recent season not yet available.
> 
> I'm currently hunting around for a new series. I generally really enjoy British crime and period dramas, but can't find one that currently spikes my interest - and I have already watched all the main ones people mention.
> 
> Any ideas out there? I'm watching "The Watch" and reading the associated Pratchett "Discworld" novel. I'll likely watch the new season of The Walking Dead that starts at the end of the month.


Watched a gem recently on Netflix, Summer of Rockets, a beautiful slow burning Cold War spy drama set in 1958, with a cast of British TV, film and stage luminaries, including Keeley Hawes, Toby Stephens, Linus Roache and Timothy Spall. This one had me gripped. As mentioned above, Line of Duty is edge of the seat stuff, as is Bodyguard, written by the same bloke...


----------



## Kieran

Fazioli said:


> _Spiral_, a gritty and very well done French detective show. Some of the crimes are not for the faint of heart, but the final two seasons (number 7 & 8) are less gruesome. Available on Amazon Prime.


This is a fabulous show, isn't it? I still have season 8 to watch but I'll miss Gilou, Laure and the team after it ends. Another great French show, totally different is _Call My Agent_, which I recently binged to get me through a little lockdown blues...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tried to watch the comedy-drama _The Great_, set in the court of mid-18th century St. Petersburg, but with a _Blackadder_-like distortion of historical accuracy. I'll admit it does take a lot to make me smile at times but I haven't been impressed with this - it reminds me of a fancy-dress version of _Skins_ (the fact that Nicholas Hoult featured in both is entirely coincidental). It just comes over like a production that seems all a bit too pleased with itself.


----------



## realdealblues

Continuing to showing my better half the British mysteries I grew up on, and ones that I continue to enjoy. Over the last year we went through Inspector Morse and then Lewis so now we're on Endeavour (currently up to Season 5)


----------



## Joe B

realdealblues said:


> Continuing to showing my better half the British mysteries I grew up on, and ones that I continue to enjoy. Over the last year we went through Inspector Morse and then Lewis so now we're on Endeavour (currently up to Season 5)
> View attachment 151368


My wife watches these on her computer (WGBH contributor so she has access to all PBS shows) while I'm listening to music on my headphone rig doing school work.


----------



## Art Rock

Binge watching seasons 1 and 2 on DVD after seeing lots of later episodes on TV recently. Very entertaining stuff.


----------



## Kieran

realdealblues said:


> Continuing to showing my better half the British mysteries I grew up on, and ones that I continue to enjoy. Over the last year we went through Inspector Morse and then Lewis so now we're on Endeavour (currently up to Season 5)
> View attachment 151368


It's the kind of franchise that can endure, isn't it? They can do a Hathaway series with Laurence Fox and a Thursday series set in the post-war years...


----------



## Biwa

Perry Mason (2020)


----------



## Conrad2

I, Claudius








Almost finished with the show.

So far I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Guest

I watched season 1 of Sneaky Pete, in which Giovanni Ribisi plays Marius Josipovic, a con man who assumes the identity of his cell-mate, Pete Murphy, when released from prison. He does this in order to evade former criminal associates who want to kill him. He goes as far as to track down Pete's estranged family and pose as their long lost grandson.

A great show with lots of action, suspense and surprising plot twists. Supporting cast is also great, including Brian Cranston, who plays Vince, the vicious gangster who wants to exact revenge on Marius for cheating him out of $100,000.


----------



## MAS

*Startup* on Netflix, about a girl trying to start a new currency, GenCoin and all of the ramifications. Involved are a crooked FBI agent, a fund manager and a Haitian gang dude; a tech investor and a Russian mobster moll.


----------



## MAS

Conrad2 said:


> I, Claudius
> View attachment 153928
> 
> 
> Almost finished with the show.
> 
> So far I enjoyed watching it.


One of the best miniseries around, despite the very low budget.


----------



## MAS

*Bridgerton *, a series set in the past (1850s) where the races are blended. Finished it a couple of weeks ago (second binge).









Unfortunately the gorgeous black guy is not returning - nor shall I!


----------



## Craveoon

The Blacklist


----------



## Joe B

Started re-watching "Elementary":


----------



## Rogerx

Binge watching Vera.
Kind of Miss Marple


----------



## WNvXXT

House, Amazon Prime. Up to season 2 episode 4...

- - -

_Your sinuses are clogged. Judging by the scratches on your hands, I'm guessing a new cat.

It was my mother's. She's dead.

You keep a dead cat?

No. My mother's dead.

Oh. Poor cat. You're allergic. We can control it with antihistamine. One pill a day.

Pills?

You don't like to swallow. Not surprised. Forget the pills. I'll give you a nasal spray.

Steroids? Is there something else you can give me?

Well if you lived by the river, I've got a bag._


----------



## Rogerx

It's a Sin.


Last week it was pride week in Europe , Dutch T.V showed the first series.
All stereo type and after twee episodes it was enough


----------



## CnC Bartok

Been binge watching a couple of series on All4's Walter Presents, both superb.

A Bulgarian crime series called The Devil's Throat.
Series 2 of Crimson Rivers.


----------



## Sloe

Conrad2 said:


> I, Claudius
> View attachment 153928
> 
> 
> Almost finished with the show.
> 
> So far I enjoyed watching it.


Great TV serie also Rome that takes place in the Roman Empire before the events of I Claudius is good. Also Barbarians that is about the Germanic tribes resistance against the Romans is good and the Romans are speaking Latin in that serie.


----------



## Jay

The Brits really know how to do this.


----------



## Ingélou

For the past week, we've been watching the DVD of the BBC series Elizabeth R (1970), which I remember seeing originally on the television of our junior common room at my Durham university college. 

I studied the Reign of Elizabeth I for A-level and even now remember a lot of incidents and quotations from actual speeches of the time, so that was great fun. 

Episode 5 was a complete yawn - they clearly couldn't afford filming action scenes for the Spanish Armada so the whole 90 minutes consisted of dickerings between Philip II and his councillors and between Elizabeth and her councillors, with news of military actions being brought on by messenger by a minor character with a Devonshire accent. Worst crime of all - they spoiled Elizabeth's Tilbury Speech, where she says “I know I have the body but of a weak and feeble woman, but I have the heart and stomach of a king” by cutting away to some minor-character soldiers hobnobbing together. 

But the other 4 episodes were brilliant - good acting, well-paced, authentic & absorbing. I loved the way they handled Elizabeth's ageing and I loved the dancing and masques they included - music by David Munrow.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ingélou said:


> For the past week, we've been watching the DVD of the BBC series Elizabeth R (1970), which I remember seeing originally on the television of our junior common room at my Durham university college.
> 
> I studied the Reign of Elizabeth I for A-level and even now remember a lot of incidents and quotations from actual speeches of the time, so that was great fun.
> 
> Episode 5 was a complete yawn - they clearly couldn't afford filming action scenes for the Spanish Armada so the whole 90 minutes consisted of dickerings between Philip II and his councillors and between Elizabeth and her councillors, with news of military actions being brought on by messenger by a minor character with a Devonshire accent. Worst crime of all - they spoiled Elizabeth's Tilbury Speech, where she says "I know I have the body but of a weak and feeble woman, but I have the heart and stomach of a king" by cutting away to some minor-character soldiers hobnobbing together.
> 
> But the other 4 episodes were brilliant - good acting, well-paced, authentic & absorbing. I loved the way they handled Elizabeth's ageing and I loved the dancing and masques they included - music by David Munrow.


Was that the one starring Red Glenda and dear old Robert Hardy? If so, I can just about remember it when it first came out but have enjoyed it more recently on BBC4. Yes, the budget wasn't the largest (characteristic BBC parsimony, no doubt...) but it was attractive, entertaining and thankfully made far too long ago for it to be woke-ified.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Another binge-watch: Israeli series on Netflix called When Heroes Fly. Seriously worth watching, not just for the superb acting from the four main male protagonists.


----------



## 6Strings

Season 6 of _MI-5_ on Britbox.


----------



## Chilham

We're working our way through West Wing. Again. Series 2 currently. One disc, 3-4 episodes, per evening.

The best show American television ever produced.


----------



## Barbebleu

Chilham said:


> We're working our way through West Wing. Again. Series 2 currently. One disc, 3-4 episodes, per evening.
> 
> The best show American television ever produced.


Only if you discount The Wire!:lol:


----------



## atsizat

Valley of Wolves

It is Turkish TV Series


----------



## FrankE

I Dream of Jeannie


----------



## FrankE

CnC Bartok said:


> Another binge-watch: Israeli series on Netflix called When Heroes Fly. Seriously worth watching, not just for the superb acting from the four main male protagonists.


In Ivrit or English?


----------



## Forster

MAS said:


> One of the best miniseries around, despite the very low budget.


_I, Claudius_...mini-series?? 12 episodes, 650 minutes (a/c Wikipedia). Not as long as _The Forsyte Saga_, I'll grant you, but still quite substantial.

I'm watching _Vigil_ (currently Sunday eves, BBC1). It's engrossing enough, but absurd, and getting more absurd by every turn.


----------



## Art Rock

*What Remains*, a BBC drama series from 2013, on BBC Prime. Four episodes, three watched, last one coming Monday.

Good acting, interesting story, beautifully filmed.


----------



## Pyotr

Finishing up the second season of Chosen, which is about the life of Christ and the apostles. The first season is on Peacock. The second season, for now, is on their website, Angel Studios. Seven seasons are planned if the funding works out. The faithful will like this show, otherwise no.


----------



## Pyotr

Also, Dr Death, starring Alec Baldwin, is an 8 episode series, on Peacock, about a surgeon who keeps screwing up.yet keeps getting rehired. Based on a true story. Wife & I watched episodes 2-7 in one sitting, couldn't put it down.


----------



## FrankE

_Mozart in the Jungle_, a light drama based on a professional New York orchestra, its players, auditionees, conductor, management, funders and audience.
I've just watched series 1, now watching series 2
The scenes where they are pretending to play / conduct are unconvincing and there have been a few cringy parts including where they tried to make classical cool by being down wit the yoot (that party) but the drama on the whole is OK.


----------



## Art Rock

The Mallorca Files, binge watching (one a day) as it is repeated on BBC Prime. Nice light entertainment. And in the one I'm currently watching, Mahler's 4th gets quite some exposure.


----------



## atsizat

From a Turkish TV Series.

The guy in the bed is an heroin addict. What do you think about the acting?


----------



## MAS

Back again to *The Good Witch*, after getting tired of the darkness of *You*


----------



## CnC Bartok

FrankE said:


> In Ivrit or English?


I think you can choose...... our Netflix offers it with dubbing in English, French, Polish and Portuguese (make of that what you will!) We watched with subtitles, generally prefer it to dubbing, and we are naturally now (after also watching Fauda, Shtisel, Hit and Run, and an insane Israeli police comedy) completely fluent in Hebrew :lol:

Lior Raz must be the angriest man in the entire Levant, if not the world....!


----------



## Captainnumber36

I saw the first episode of the new Chucky series (based on the Child's Play movies). It seems like it's getting great reviews! I loved it, highly recommend it.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Chu...22i29i30l9.7471j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## atsizat

Everybody watches Squid Game these days.


----------



## FrankE

I'm watching a German language documentary about breathing


----------



## FrankE

I was reading a thread on big box sets and it just reminded me on a _Play for Today_ episode _Abigail's Party _[Mike Leigh, 1977]_, _which I'm currently watching.








Theme(s): A kitchen sink satire on the aspirations and manner of the new middle class of the 1970s UK.

Laurence and [more so] Beverly Moss an emergent lower middle class couple with notions of sophistication are hosting drinks for neighbours. Tony, a man of few words and his drippy wife Angie a down-to Earth nurse who recently moved to the street are attending. Next door neighbour Sue, an established middle class woman attends as her 15 year old daughter Abigail is having a house party.

Laurence: <condescendingly> Do you read Tony?
Tony: Sometimes.
Laurence: And just what do you read?
Tony: All sorts
Laurence: You know Shakespeare?
Tony: Not personally. I read it at school, yeah.
Laurence: <parrots Tony> At school. Well, I have the complete works here
Angie: Ah they're a lovely set aren't they
Laurence: Yes they are rather well bound. They're embossed in Gold.
Angie: Really nice
Laurence: Sue. <walks over to Sue>
Sue: Very nice
Laurence <trying to impress Sue flicks through the pages of one volume, all clearly unread.> Part of our heritage, hmm.
Of course, they are not something you can actually read.:lol:


----------



## Forster

atsizat said:


> Everybody watches Squid Game these days.


Not me .


----------



## tdc

There is a new Star Trek out that is a remake of the original series, picking up where the original left off. New actors dressed the same as the '60's show on the same ship with the same mannerisms and everything. I'm intrigued but not sure how much of this series I will watch yet.


----------



## MAS

Another Turkish series, translated as “The Club,” about a mother & abandoned daughter who reconnect after 16 years in the underworld and are persecuted by a former servant of theirs when their father/grandfather was alive. Can be watched with English dialog, which doesn’t match the English subtitles. Very good series.


----------



## arpeggio

_Handmaid's Tale_ on Hulu and _Foundation_ on Apple TV.

After watching a few episodes, I gave up on _La Brea_ and _Invasion_.


----------



## starthrower

Dark Shadows, Twilight Zone, Star Trek on DVD. Nothing on network or cable TV which I haven't watched in years.


----------



## Open Book

Freaks and Geeks. Had to see what the fuss was about. Pretty good if high school culture interests you.


----------



## Blancrocher

Currently watching the BBC miniseries Bleak House (2005). I'm enjoying it--though with some misgivings about having my next rereading of the novel contaminated by its images and perspectives.


----------



## mikeh375

Finally getting around to Peaky Blinders. No surprise it's been inundated with awards. What a ride.


----------



## philoctetes

True Detectives, produced by Matthew McConaughey and Woody Harrelson, also the primary actors in Season 1. I am now on season 2 which has plot and scenery near my old home on the Russian River. A bit like Twin Peaks without the Lynchian extremes.

For something lighter with screen candy, La Brea... a bunch of LA peeps fall into a sinkhole that somehow transports them back 10,000 years in time, where hungry critters await them. A 21st century Pellucidar. 

"Center of the earth" plots are doubling up this year, with Kong and Godzilla leading the way...


----------



## Chilham

My wife and I recently worked our way through all seven series of West Wing. Again. Never gets tired. For me.

She's moved on to Spooks. Again. A good excuse for me to put my earphones in. I enjoyed it first time, but it doesn't bear a third or fourth watch. For me.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Hotel Hell on Tubi TV. Also Forensic Files on TubiTV. All for free. Able to cast onto my TV while I eat.


----------



## Tempesta

_Around the World With Orson Welles_ - The Complete Series


----------



## Rogerx

Poldark.

,


----------



## Blancrocher

The Wheel of Time (Amazon Prime). I'm not proud of my awareness of the many deviations of the series from the original book series—or of my enjoyment of it. In any case, as of last night I've got three more episodes to binge on. Shouldn't take me long.


----------



## Rogerx

Midsomer Murders is a detective drama set in modern-day England.
The stories revolve around the efforts of Detective Chief Inspector Tom Barnaby.


----------



## Art Rock

Furia. A 2021 Norwegian thriller series (8 episodes) about terrorist threats in Norway. First two episodes yesterday on Belgian TV. Lots of tensions and developments set against some of the most beautiful scenery of Norway. The coming three Saturday evenings are booked.


----------



## Chilham




----------



## Art Rock

I've started watching The Watch on BBC Prime (two episodes so far). It is based on characters and some story lines from Terry Pratchett's Discworld series, which is easily my favourite series of novels. Well made, but there is definitely a feeling that they did not nail it. Still, I'll watch the rest as well.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Furia. A 2021 Norwegian thriller series (8 episodes) about terrorist threats in Norway. First two episodes yesterday on Belgian TV. Lots of tensions and developments set against some of the most beautiful scenery of Norway. The coming three Saturday evenings are booked.


Watched episodes 5 and 6 yesterday. It only gets better, even though the action is now in Germany rather than Norway. One of the best shows I've seen for quite a while. Just hoping the final two episodes next Saturday will mean a satisfactory conclusion.


----------



## Highwayman

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.

It has recently premiered its 15th season. I cannot think of a more consistently rewarding comedy series that has been around the block and I should know because I almost exclusively watch comedy series. It is an example of offensive/dark humour so you might want to avoid it if you are not into that kind of thing. It is widely regarded as an "Anti-Sitcom" and some describe it as "Seinfeld on crack".


----------



## Rogerx

Downton Abbey

Started again yesterday, from Serie one.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Downton Abbey
> 
> Started again yesterday, from Serie one.



Still fascinating watching.


----------



## Ingélou

Miss Marple starring Joan Hickson (on dvd)

The plots are preposterous and since I watched them in the 1980s, I know 'whodunnit'. But I just love all the earlier-twentieth-century artefacts and clothes.










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miss_Marple_(TV_series)


----------



## Highwayman

Ingélou said:


> Miss Marple starring Joan Hickson ...


Miss Marple is definitely my favourite fictional detective but I`m afraid Dame Margaret Rutherford has ruined every other Miss Marple for me. It`s a pity that she could only make a few films as Miss Marple.

David Suchet did the same with Hercule Poirot but luckily he has starred in a lot as Poirot so that one would not need another Poirot.


----------



## Rogerx

Downton Abbey


----------



## Rogerx

Sissi (2021) Season 1


----------



## eljr

Only one I ever watch:


----------



## Highwayman

eljr said:


> Only one I ever watch:


LD is such a peerless force of comedy. Perhaps last season was not the best of _Curb_ but just the scene when Larry yells *IRASSHAIMASE* alone was funnier than many other "popular" comedy series combined.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The High Chapparal*

I didn't see this when it was running around 1967, but it's very good, especially for that time. It's about a rancher in Arizona trying to make peace with the Native Americans and having to deal with cattle thieves while keeping with out of trouble with Mexico. What is notable is, a lot of the Native American actors were real Native Americans (they even had a real chief as a guest) and a lot of the Mexican actors were real Mexicans. It is also notable that when they spoke Spanish, there were no subtitles; you had to know Spanish or guess (the same thing with the Apaches/Pimas), but they weren't dumbing it down for you.


----------



## eljr

Highwayman said:


> LD is such a peerless force of comedy. Perhaps last season was not the best of _Curb_ but just the scene when Larry yells *IRASSHAIMASE* alone was funnier than many other "popular" comedy series combined.


I will never forget the time he ate the nativity scene, he thought they were animal cookies. He thought the baby Jesus was a monkey, was part of the zoo. I never laughed so hard in my life.

I am laughing again just typing this.

I was lucky to see him on Broadway, he did a play, Fish in the Dark in between HBO seasons. My daughter took me, she had used her connections to get third row center tickets.


----------



## Art Rock

Dracula (2020)
Dracula is a drama-horror television serial developed by Mark Gatiss and Steven Moffat (of Sherlock fame), based on the 1897 novel of the same name by Bram Stoker. First of three 90 minutes episodes yesterday on BBC Prime. A wonderful mix of atmospheric old school horror (the castle setting is perfect) and a dash of humor.


----------



## Varick

Wife and I binged on "Yellowstone" for the past few weeks. We haven't started Season 4 yet, but Seasons 1-3 are fantastic! One of the most entertaining shows I've seen since Ozark. Most people don't understand this, but it is basically a Mob/Mafia story. But instead of gangsters, they're cowboys. VERY well done and great entertainment.

V


----------



## Forster

I binged on series 1 of _Mindhunter _this week.









Gripping fictionalised account of the work of the FBI agents who developed the profiling of serial killers.

Four of the ten episodes were directed by David Fincher (Se7en, The Social Network) but the quality across the season was consistent.

Last episode had me peeking between scared fingers 

Now on to s.2!


----------



## Ludwig Schon




----------



## Forster

So, Bernard Hepton, Ian Richardson, Michael Aldridge...can't make out the fourth...is this Tinker Tailor Solider Spy?


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Forster said:


> So, Bernard Hepton, Ian Richardson, Michael Aldridge...can't make out the fourth...is this Tinker Tailor Solider Spy?


Chapeau! The 4th one is Soldier, chain-smoking Roy Bland (Terence Rigby): 

“You scratch my conscience, and I’ll drive your Jag!”


----------



## Forster

Ludwig Schon said:


> Chapeau! The 4th one is Soldier, chain-smoking Roy Bland (Terence Rigby):
> 
> “You scratch my conscience, and I’ll drive your Jag!”


Ah, Terence "My name's PC Snow" Rigby! Thanks


----------



## Ludwig Schon

“Like a good socialist, I’m going where the money is, and like a good capitalist, I’m sticking with the revolution, comrade!”


----------



## Ingélou

We are currently watching the Sherlock Holmes series starring the late Jeremy Brett. 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherlock_Holmes_(1984_TV_series)


Even though we know what's coming, both from watching the original series in the 1980s and from the books, it's lovely to watch for the humorous interplay between Holmes and Watson and for the utterly gorgeous late Victorian settings and costumes.


----------



## Craveoon

Modern Family


----------



## mikeh375

Going through all 6 series of Nashville. For a muso, it's really cool to see live playing, singing and recording sessions as part of the saga. The actors are sensational singers and players too and the series charts the ups and downs of their lives as they pursue careers in music as songwriters and artists. The songs are wonderful as is their production value, in fact everything is impeccably done.
I didn't realise I liked this brand of country music until I started watching this show...just simply brilliant.

" ....all you need is three chords and the truth"


----------



## FrankE

I binge-watched Lost over the last couple of months.
It's weird.


----------



## NoCoPilot

"Only Murders In The Building" -- it's pretty dang good
"The Kominsky Method" - VERY dang good
"How To Build A Sex Room" - entertaining. People are weird.


----------



## FrankE

Last Light
Don't bother.


----------



## Merl

OT: Anything to avoid what's been on the BBC for the last few weeks. I've even had to resort to watching 'Abandoned Engineering' and reruns of 'Who wants to be a Millionaire' several times. That's when you know things are bad.


----------



## Art Rock

*Miss Scarlet and The Duke (Series 2)*

... a British-Irish period crime television drama created by Rachael New, starring Kate Phillips and Stuart Martin as a pair of Victorian investigators. Fun to watch.


----------



## FrankE

*Danger 5*









Danger 5 (TV Series 2011–2015) - IMDb


Danger 5: Created by David Ashby, Dario Russo. With David Ashby, Sean James Murphy, Natasa Ristic, Amanda Simons. It's Christmas in the 1980s, Adolf Hitler is alive and has two Yuletide wishes: Danger 5 dead and the world under his Christmas tree.




www.imdb.com




Trailer:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## FrankE

Snatch (TV Series 2017–2018) - IMDb


Snatch: Created by Alex De Rakoff. With Rupert Grint, Luke Pasqualino, Lucien Laviscount, Phoebe Dynevor. A group of up-and-coming hustlers who stumble upon a truck-load of stolen gold bullion are suddenly thrust into the high-stakes world of organized crime.




www.imdb.com




developed for television by Alex De Rakoff.

Not entirely believable.


----------



## prlj

We just finished both seasons of White Lotus (HBO). Absolutely outstanding.


----------

